# Lasst WAR nicht aussterben!



## kylezcouzin (1. März 2010)

Leute ich will hier nicht rumjammern oder sonst irgendetwas nur, ich hab , wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt , wieder mit WAR angefangen und muss feststellen es hat sich echt gemausert.

Die früheren nervigen Probleme wurden ausgemerzt und man sieht das WAR Team hat sich Mühe gegeben.


Versucht es wirklichmal... Vielleicht zum ersten oder wiederholten Mal.
Oder wenn ihr schon spielt überredet eure Freunde...
Das Spiel ist einfach verdammt genial...
Haltet mich für nen Idioten wenn ich das schreib ich fand es musste sein,
Danke wenn ihr was dafür tut


----------



## Stampeete (1. März 2010)

Ich glaub ich komm auch bald mal wieder, wobei mir WAR auch früher schon gut gefallen hatte. 
Damals gab es einen anderen Grund dafür das ich gegangen bin...

Mein Squigtreiba muss auch mal wieder raus!


----------



## Slayed (1. März 2010)

Fang demnächst auch wieder an mit WAR denk ich mal, eben auf meinem heiligen Thron (auch genannt Toilette) mal wieder Gotrek & Felix angefangen zu lesen da bekomm ich immer wieder bock auf WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell schießt man sich ja mal Ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Mfg Slayed


----------



## rocksor (1. März 2010)

Du hast vollkommen Recht! Ich find WAR auch total genial, nur sind die Server wirklich etwas leer. Fänds schade wenn immer mehr Spieler abspringen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich überleg auch die ganze Zeit ob ich nochmal mit WAR anfange.


----------



## mvposse (1. März 2010)

ich auch wenns kostenlos wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waazbog (1. März 2010)

die server etwas leer ? dann geh mal auf drakenwald da ist viel los find ich


----------



## Peraine1 (1. März 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht! Ich find WAR auch total genial, nur sind die Server wirklich etwas leer. Fänds schade wenn immer mehr Spieler abspringen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du findest War total genial, spielst aber nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frizzlmissl (1. März 2010)

ich hab auch vor 2 wochen wieder angefangen... und muss sagen es ist echt genial...ich hab früher seit release 9 monate gespielt und hatte den spaß verloren... andauernd server crash performance probleme und und und...mitlerweile ist dass alles behoben und ich muss wirklich gestehen dass das spiel echt wieder ein haufen fun macht, spiele derzeit auf drakenwald und kann mich nicht beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich rate euch nur dem spiel noch eine chance zugeben, da es mitlerweile wirklich gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pylonz (1. März 2010)

brauche endlich nen guten pc dann fange ich auch sofort mit WAR an habe richtig bock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Change745 (1. März 2010)

Jup ich bin auch wieder angefangen bin 27 und im rvr ist immer was los, die szenarios sind einfach genial  man verliert man gewinnt, ist sehr ausgelichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es hat sich wirklich stark verbessert! das geile an dem spiel man brauch keine addons man hat alles was man braucht, ich versuch  auch gerade ein kumpel wieder dazu,zubringen  mit war anzufangen, aber er hat auch angst  wegen lags. aion ist bis jetzt  noch ein reinfall, meiner meinung nach, wow 8(wenn man der community glaubt, wird auch  immer schlechter) ob es stimmt weiß ich  nicht. Ich finde warhammer war damals zwar spielbar , aber irgend wie so ... ka tot und jetzt  es bummmmmmmmmmmt zwar  noch nicht aber ich  wette das kommt noch,  es kommen so  viele neue spieler dazu , und die community ist vom aller feinsten , klar es gibt leute die sich  für imba halten, aber die werden den auch  schnell  ignoriert, zu 98% wird mir immer geholfen wenn ich mal was nicht verstehe,also  leute weiter  so  ich bin stolz aauf euch  alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2010)

Ich hab War geliebt damals. die ganzen server crash's usw haben mich aber eig. nicht gestört.

ich konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche klassse ich spielen sollte, deshalb gurkte ich immer im t2 rum das mal schnell langweilig wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt komm ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. März 2010)

Ich glaube hier bist du mit dem Beitrag PRO WAR nicht so ganz richtig. 
WAR mag ein gutes Spiel sein. Doch man hört nur wenig davon was die Macher des Spieles verändert haben. Und bald kommen soll. Und was vereinfacht werden soll.
WAR hat das Problem das es eben sehr PVP Orientiert ist. Damit ist es ein Sparten Spiel. 
Wenn mehr Leute WAR spielen sollen muss WAR auch einen Ansprechenden PVE Kontent bieten. Doch da passiert nichts. Also sperrt man eine Menge möglicher Spieler aus.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. März 2010)

Nein WAR wollte alles bieten und hat es nicht umgesetzt und Mythic hat über die Jahre nur die Perfomance wirklich in Griff bekommen, der Rest blieb auf der Strecke oder wurde mal angegangen, aber nicht wirklich verändert. WAR hatte Potenzial, aber so wie es derzeit ausschaut ist es nicht mehr viel. Das Problem im PVP ist es zu eintönig und SC werden mit Items belohnt und nicht mit neuer Mechanik gezeigt. Meine PVP ist sowas wie Darkfall, Mortal Online oder Eve. Das sind richtige gute PVP Umsetzungen und GW1 hat auch gute ansätze und davon wollen sie in GW2 eigentlich alles übernehmen und das PVP um ein großes Gebiet erweitern.
WAR hat Potenzial für Monatlich Frei und Online Shop. Dafür ist es perfekt. Aber für Monatliche Gebühr, finde ich bietet es viel zu wenig. 

Denn an sich bietet WAR nicths was WOW schon hat oder Guild Wars. Es hat nur die Warhammer Lore zu bieten und die ja nun kaum umgesetzt. Es ist kein Sparten Spiel weil es PVP sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, dass haben die Spieler immer gesagt. Denn WAR hat sich auch verkauft, als PVE Spiel und hat einiges im PVE getan. Aber nur Items sind kein Anreiz und neue Inis. Weil die Leute in WAR PVP sehen. Einige verwenden auch gern so begriffe wie richtiges PVP, nicht wie bei WOW etc. Aber WAR ist kein richtiges PVP. Es ist wie das bei WOW und deswegen denk ich auch, zocken es weniger. Weil es nicht wirklich anders ist als WOW und sogar noch grasser was Item farmen und Zergen angeht. Denn das ist im PVP sehr wichtig bei WAR. Items farmen ist das einzige was man hat, um dass Endgame zu machen. Man farmt RR und Items. Man kann auch nur Items farmen im PVE. Die Mobs sind selten richtig verlinkt und einige Inis sind verbuggt. Masn hat mehrer Tage Cooldown auf ne Ini und damit wird man dann wieder zum Lake gezwungen, dass man ja ins RVR geht. Man wird als nicht ins RVR gelockt. Mit hübschen Quests, besonderen Kämpfen etc. Sondern das man weniger Optionen im PVE für Items hat. Natürlich kann man Land of Death farmen, aber auch nur wenn man im PVP aktiv ist.
Das Problem ihn fehlt dieses zwanglose und das man den Zwang versteckt. Denn wenn PVP gut ist, muss ich niemanden zwingen dort hin zu gehen oder wenn PVE gut funzt, dann doch auch net. 

Nein es ist nicht Sparte weils PVP ist, es ist Sparte weil es sich selbst dahin gefahren hat.


----------



## Azddel (2. März 2010)

Beim Lesen deiner Beiträge bekomme ich einen Knoten im Hirn. Ganz allgemein. Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden, Golrik.

Ansonsten ist WAR natürlich für jeden zu empfehlen, der auf PvP innerhalb eines MMORPG steht. Und es ist nicht wie das PvP in beispielsweise WoW (weil der Vergleich hier mal wieder fiel), denn dort kann jede Klasse theoretisch allein gegen jeder andere Klasse bestehen. Das wird in WAR schwierig, da das gesamte Konzept auf Gruppen-PvP ausgelegt ist. Aber wer nun ein völlig skillbasiertes PvP-Counter-Strike-System erwartet, dessen Erwartungen werden natürlich enttäuscht, denn wie in jedem MMORPG gibt es auch in WAR eine gewisse Itemspirale, die aber meines Erachtens nicht so gewaltig und schwerwiegend ausfällt wie in vielen anderen Vertretern des Genres.

Wer nur PVE machen möchte, wird sich nach ein paar Monaten sicherlich langweilen. Ein PvP-Fan wird sich im PvP allerdings kaum langweilen, zumindest wenn er nicht 7 Tage die Woche jeden Tag 24 Stunden spielt. Die Begegnungen mit den menschlichen Mitspielern sind eigentlich immer abwechslungsreich und oftmals überraschend unvorhersehbar.

Aber: selber ausprobieren. Man bekommt das Spiel ja schon für unter 10 Euro und kann sich 30 Tage drin tummeln.


----------



## Narul (2. März 2010)

ich und meine frau haben WAR auch wieder ne chance gegeben,
und ich muss sagen wir wurden nicht enttäuscht die performance wurde verbessert und die spieler sind im grossen und ganzen auch sehr freundlich. 
Zumindest was die gilde anbelangt in der wir sehr freundlich aufgenommen wurden.

Sind auch auf drakenwald zuhause und spieln zwar weniger aktiv aber wenn is doch einiges los im rvr also meist abends.

wer also WAR gern gespielt hat und mit dem gedanken spielt ob oder ob er nicht reinschauen sollte überlegt net lang machts einfach.


----------



## Hellbabe (2. März 2010)

tja sollte die ganze AoEscheiße endlich mal zurückgefahren werden, sodaß der AoE weniger Dmg macht als Single, könnte es sein, daß ich nochmal zurückkommen. Aber da dies eh nie geschieht......


----------



## C0ntra (2. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> WAR mag ein gutes Spiel sein. Doch man hört nur wenig davon was die Macher des Spieles verändert haben. Und bald kommen soll. Und was vereinfacht werden soll.
> WAR hat das Problem das es eben sehr PVP Orientiert ist. Damit ist es ein Sparten Spiel.



Seit geraumer Zeit wird ziemlich ordentlich über Pläne und kommende Patches kommuniziert. Für diese Infos bist du aber auf deutschsprachigen Seiten falsch, da musst du schon an der Quelle suchen.

Es kann kein Ziel sein Leute durch PvE Content zu binden, es sollte anzustreben sein Leute, die bisher nur PvE gespielt haben, über Quests und sonstigem zum RvR zu führen, was im T1 ganz schön gemacht wird. Dafür muss der Konsument aber erst mal seine alten Verhaltensweisen aufgeben und unvoreingenommen an das Spiel herangehen und nicht im vornherein dem ablehnend gegenüberstehen, weil es sich ja nicht PvE auf die Fahne geschrieben hat.


----------



## Peraine1 (2. März 2010)

Ich denke War ist nicht gescheitert, weil das PvE mies ist. Der Großteil der Warspieler anfangs haben wegen PvP angefangen, und da hat das Spiel halt enttäuscht.

Zu Inhaltsleer, zu wenig Motivation, zu simpel. Belohnungen schlecht durchdacht (Das man als Afkler an irgendeinem Zerg gestickt an einem Abend genausoviel Ruf macht durch SFZ  wie Leute, die aktiv PvP suchen, regt mich immer noch auf). Viele Fähigkeiten verbuggt/sinnlos. Manche Klassen komplett ohne Daseinsberechtigung da andere in der gleichen Sparte viel effektiver in allen Belangen waren. Das dann mit LdT noch ein PvE Gebiet eingeführt wurde das mit den überpowerten Items dem PvP geschadet hat, hat ja auch keine Spieler gebunden sondern eher gekostet.

WAR hat das Problem (Wie z.b. auch AoC) das es bei der MMORPG-Community einen miesen Ruf hat wegen dem bescheidenen Start mit Performanceproblemen,bugsbugsbugs und ein kaum ausgearbeiteten RvR Systems besitzt. Egal wie gut es nun noch wird, viele haben das Spiel abgeschrieben. Es wird kaum wegen irgendeinem Patch ein Riesenansturm geben und plötzlich wieder Server eröffnet. War kann nur noch versuchen seine Spielerbasis zu halten.

Der neue Patch scheint ja ganz I.O. 6vs6 ist endlich mal wirkliches PvP, auch wenn das Sceanrio scheinbar schlecht designt ist. Vielleicht schafft es Mythic ja nun, auf einen guten Patch nichtmehr 3 miese folgen zu lassen. Dann wird vielleicht nochmal was aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Thurgom (2. März 2010)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> tja sollte die ganze AoEscheiße endlich mal zurückgefahren werden, sodaß der AoE weniger Dmg macht als Single, könnte es sein, daß ich nochmal zurückkommen. Aber da dies eh nie geschieht......



Das ist schon lange der Fall. HJ, HK, WL, CB, Choppa... machen fast alle melee's deutlich mehr Single-Schaden als AE geskillte Klassen.



> Zu Inhaltsleer, zu wenig Motivation, zu simpel. Belohnungen schlecht durchdacht (Das man als Afkler an irgendeinem Zerg gestickt an einem Abend genausoviel Ruf macht durch SFZ wie Leute, die aktiv PvP suchen, regt mich immer noch auf).



Periane, ich kenne keinen der "frühen" RR80er, die nur durch zergen so weit gekommen sind. Schau dir Mong an, der täglich sehr viele Stunden im Zerg verbracht hat und er ist lange nach dir RR80 geworden, also kann es doch so schlimm nicht sein. Aber im Grund genommen hast du Recht, WAR unterstützt zu stark den Easy-Mode, was aber schon vor Release klar war, dass auch die Casuals eine Chance bekommen etwas zu "erreichen".



> Nein WAR wollte alles bieten und hat es nicht umgesetzt und Mythic hat über die Jahre nur die Perfomance wirklich in Griff bekommen



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass WAR alles bieten wollte, im gleichen Maß. PvP stand immer ganz weit vorne auf der Liste und PvE ist auch vorhanden. Und abgesehen davon dass alle lotd so furchtbar finden, finde ich die Instanz und das ganze Gebiet sehr gut gelungen. Die Bugs die alle immer nennen, mögen zwar existieren, aber wenn man sich ein wenig informiert und die Gruppe gut zusammen spielt, ist die Ini problemlos zu clearen. Auch LV und die Stadtinis sind nicht wirklich schlecht von der Qualität.



> WAR hat das Problem das es eben sehr PVP Orientiert ist. Damit ist es ein Sparten Spiel.



Problem ??? Ja stimmt, es ist heutzutage ein Problem, da 90% der Spieler PvE-fanatische; Item-farmende easy Mode Spieler sind, die ausloggen und weinen, wenn sie von einer anderen Gruppe mal auf den Deckel bekommen. Aber ansonsten bin ICH froh, dass WAR PvP orientiert ist...


----------



## Snowhawk (2. März 2010)

hab WAR nochmals ne Chance gegeben... UMSONST...

ich zitiere meinen WAR-Europe Thread:
tja... wo fang ich an...

Ich hab mein Abo wieder geöffnet gehabt, um des alten Zeiten willen. Ich hatte gute und grosse Schlachten in Erinnerung...

Ich spielte jetzt ein paar Wochen und ich bin sehr traurig, was aus WAR geworden ist.

Es geht nicht um Bombergruppen oder die Balance an sich... selbst da war WAR besser als das was es jetzt ist.

Wie sieht der Kampf um die Lande heute aus?

Gebiet holen, zack zack... beinahe keine echten Burgdefs im Vergleich zu früher etc. etc...

Tja die Burgen... meiner Meinung nach war der Zweite Aufgang zur Burg der grösste Fehler den man machen konnte RVR technisch. Das Problem lag ja damals eher an stackenden AOEs. Kämpfe an der Burg laufen heute so ab: Kaum ist zweites Tor offen, wird von der feindlichen Fraktion die Gildenrolle gebraucht... wozu sich abschlachten lassen, wenn man sich nicht wirklich verteidigen kann. Früher war das anders... da wurde der eine Aufgang nach Tor 2 auf Leben und Tod gehalten. Es gab mehrere Angriffswellen und Wipebversuche. Es machte Spass... man musste schnell genug sein, damit die generische Fraktion sich nicht verschanzen konnte. Klar war da das AOE Problem... aber verdammt, die Schlachten waren DAMALS noch echte Schlachten die tausend mal mehr Spass machten (trotz aoe probs) als diese heutigen Burgen. Alleine damals die Stundenlangen Schlachten und der Spiessrutenlauf bei der Nordburg von Kadrintal... einfach fantastisch.

Ich meine: Wer steht heute noch Wache an einer Burg... wenn eine Übermacht damals kam, konnte man durch schnelle Reaktionen 1 KT einschleusen als Verteidigung, welche die Burg lange genug halten konnte, bis verstärkung da war. Auch musste man Grossangriffe mal abbrechen, weils dann halt ne unknackbare Nuss war... hat man heute alles nicht mehr! Einfach lange genug ein wenig DMG aufs Tor2 und dann schlimmstenfalls Gegner ignorieren und einfach Lord umboxen und sich nachher um den Rest kümmern oO

Die Endburgen... sind ja ganz weg... schön und gut... das totale epische Gefühl ist weg. Kam man halt nicht immer nach Altdorf... oder die Zone kackte mal ab... ^%$%£!? drauf... es machte trotzdem mehr Spass als jetzt einfach Instant ein Gebiet aufzunehmen.

Nach den paar Tagen PVP habe ich nun massive Goldprobleme... machte jetzt praktisch nur Minus... Kommen wir zu einem anderen Punkt: Kein Gold mehr für PVP Items oder Scarabäen... man wollte die Goldseller damit treffen... denkste.... damit wirds eher unterstütz.. der normale PVP Fan (zumindest ich) finanzierte sich so die rumfliegerei zwischen den einzelnen Zonen. Klar gibts Quests, die wurden aber so abgeändert, dass bei "töte XX Gegner" der Endkill zählt... bei mir zumindest ist das so, so dass ich die Quest praktisch net vollkriege. Ja... klingt lachhaft, aber unterm Strich hab ich 20G Minus gemacht... um das zu kompensieren müsste ich mehrmals Szenarien gehen oder PVE machen... klar... ist mein Problem dass ich das nicht will... aber ich mache ja nur einen Vergleich zu Früher... und da wurde man nicht so eingeengt.

So unterm Strich bin ich schwer Enttäuscht und habe das Gefühl, dass Warhammer seit den 2. Aufgängen kontinuirlich schlechter wurde. ich selbst hätte lieber wieder den Releasestand von damals und würde lieber mit Bombengruppenproblematiken ala Extreme leben... dafür aber trotzdem Spass haben.

RVR ist Spasstechnisch einfach kein Vergleich mehr zu damals als die Burgen noch 1 Aufgang hatte etc... Gibt viele Punkte... aber trotzdem für mich persönlich ist das aktuelle WAR massiv verschlechtert worden gegenüber dem Stand von 1 Jahr was RVR Spass betrifft...

Schade... Werde noch ein wenig weiter zocken... vielleicht fange ich neue Flamme... aber zur Zeit bin ich frustiriert... und das liegt nicht mal an der Klassenbalance oder so... sondern an den fehlenden Belagerungen, die früher Standard waren... An Spielerzahl auf dem Server kanns absolut net liegen... beide Seiten sind dort gut vertreten (Altdorf und UV wird attakiert). Selbst die Festungen musste man sich damals richtig verdienen, während heut kaum widerstand im letzen Gebiet gegengebracht wird... Da konnten sogar wenige Gegner eine Burg einige Zeit halten. Eine Burg sollte eine Burg sein und nicht einfach ein "Haus" das man betreten kann, sobald die Türen kaputt sind.

Naja... aber  vielleicht bin ich wohl der Einzige, der dass so sieht... Ich vermisse das alte Warhammer Online.

Werde mal sicher noch ein wenig weiterzocken und hoffen, dass ich mal gute Schlachten finde... aber zur Zeit fühl ich mich ziemlich Niedergeschlagen Warhammertechnisch.

Für solche Schlachten würde ich jederzeit wieder einen slow down von ein paar Sekunden oder Zonencrash in kauf nehmen. Klar fluchte man... Lieferte sich ein Wettrennen mit der anderen Fraktion wer zuerst bei der Burg war... aber es war mehr Spass als das was heute Möglich ist in Warhammer.Ein letzter Gedankenanstoss zum den Schlachten: Wann in letzter Zeit versuchte man mal wieder den Gegner solange hinzuhalten, bis Tor1 zu geht um einen Gegenangriff zu starten etc.?

Das war jetzt meine Ansicht und Meinung wie ich das ganze empfinde... Ich soll WAR nicht sterben lassen? Doch, tue ich, da ich keinen Grund habe dort zu bleiben. Früher hatte ich wenigstens wirklich gute Kämpfe.


----------



## Peraine1 (2. März 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Periane, ich kenne keinen der "frühen" RR80er, die nur durch zergen so weit gekommen sind. Schau dir Mong an, der täglich sehr viele Stunden im Zerg verbracht hat und er ist lange nach dir RR80 geworden, also kann es doch so schlimm nicht sein. Aber im Grund genommen hast du Recht, WAR unterstützt zu stark den Easy-Mode, was aber schon vor Release klar war, dass auch die Casuals eine Chance bekommen etwas zu "erreichen".




Naja, ich erinnere mich an die eine Erzi, die glaube ich zu den ersten gehörten die weit, weit vor mir RR80 waren. Name vergessen, weil halt keine Leistung erbracht. Die stand immer an den SFZ mit rum und wenn man da auf Gegner traf kam immer das gleiche "Lasst Gebiet wechseln!". Und traf man sie in Scenarien, war sie da immer Gruppenlos und hat Heal-Ruf geleecht.

Sowas war dann einer der ersten 80iger, da sieht man doch, das was am Konzept nicht stimmt(e).
Stenz, der jedem PvP aus dem Weg ging und deutlich vor Mong RR80 erreicht hat. <würg>


Wenn ich ein System einbaue, indem man Rufpunkte fürs PvP verteilt, muss ich darauf achten, dass ich da auch am effektivsten bin wenn ich PvP mache und nicht PvE. Das hat Mythic vergeigt und leider bis heute nicht verändert :/

In DaoC gaben leere Türme und Burgen nur den Bruchteil an Realmpoints wie einen einzigen Spielerkill. Da wurden leere Sachen höchstens geraidet weil man sie als weitere Operationsbasis brauchte. Kein Loot, kein Ruf - Nix. Und es hat funktioniert. Selbst bei WoW habe ich für ein verlorenes BG nix bekommen, ausser an den unsäglichen Feiertagen wo man sich dann hat absichtlich abfarmen lassen um mit der Minimalbelohnung rauszugehen. In Darkfall gibts gar keinen Ruf für Kills sondern man darf seinen Gegner looten oder ihm seine Stadt abnehmen. Das sind alles Systeme die funktionieren.

WAR hat daher in meinen Augen das mit Abstand mieseste. Und das hat nichts mit Casual zu tun. Die Leute können gerne Ruf bekommen wenn sie im Zerg laufen und eine Massenschlacht um eine Burg bestreiten. Das man Ruf hinterhergeworfen bekommt für Egomäßige HoT's verteilen, sich nur in einem Gebiet beim Lock aufhalten und unverteidigte Burgen einnehmen muss. Das stinkt. Und das könnte man ohne viel Programmieraufwand ändern weil man nur ein paar Zahlen umändern muss. Allerdings will das niemand bei Mythic ändern und selbst wenn ist der Zug schon längst abgefahren.


Ich weiß, wir haben da unterschiedliche Ansichten. Du gibts den Spielern die Schuld das sie nur leere Gebiete kreiseln. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, wenn sich das nicht lohnen tut, würde es auch niemand machen. Und da ist der Entwickler in der Pflicht entgegenzusteuern, und zwar nicht nur indem er auf einer Seite immer mehr,mehr,mehr Belohnungen einführt sondern auf der anderen Seite auch ruhig mal welche wegnimmt.

Im offiziellen Forum hat ja auch erst heute jemand, übrigens ein Casual, einen Thread aufgemacht das er findet, er bekommt zu leicht zu viele Rufpunkte. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, nachdem der 20% Mehr Rufbonus ja mittlerweile schon Standard war auf jedem Server wurde das ja jetzt sogar auf 30% erhöht. Schön, wenn sich der Bonus nur auf Spielerkills auswirken würde und nicht auf leere Keeps. Aber das ist ja nicht die Schuld der Entwickler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (2. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Seit geraumer Zeit wird ziemlich ordentlich über Pläne und kommende Patches kommuniziert. Für diese Infos bist du aber auf deutschsprachigen Seiten falsch, da musst du schon an der Quelle suchen.



und die pläne wären was? im producers letter von Carrie Gouskos stand nichts ausser blabla. 1.3.5 verbesserung der hauptstadt fights, 1.3.6 verbesserung des ahs.zu beidem keine deteils und keine weiteren aussagen zu sonstigen sachen.würde gern wissen was sonst noch kommt.


----------



## OldboyX (2. März 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> und die pläne wären was? im producers letter von Carrie Gouskos stand nichts ausser blabla. 1.3.5 verbesserung der hauptstadt fights, 1.3.6 verbesserung des ahs.zu beidem keine deteils und keine weiteren aussagen zu sonstigen sachen.würde gern wissen was sonst noch kommt.



Nicht zu vergessen, die "great and awesome content maximizing" Szenario-Restrukturierung, von der die Entwickler selbst nicht wissen, was es wirklich bringen soll (perhaps something silly?).



			
				Periane schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Patch scheint ja ganz I.O. 6vs6 ist endlich mal wirkliches PvP, auch wenn das Sceanrio scheinbar schlecht designt ist. Vielleicht schafft es Mythic ja nun, auf einen guten Patch nichtmehr 3 miese folgen zu lassen. Dann wird vielleicht nochmal was aus dem Spiel.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung und 6v6 ist mit Sicherheit eine tolle Sache. Kleinere Szenarios gehen auch besser auf usw. Der einzige Nachteil sind die zu erwartenden Balancing Probleme die dadurch entstehen.

Kann man da nur als Gruppe anmelden? >> Premades werden dominieren und es wird schnell klar welche die guten "setups" sind und mit welchen man keine Chance hat.
Kann man random anmelden? >> Kommt man ohne Heiler gegen eine Gruppe mit Heiler ist das (fast)automatisch eine Niederlage. Bei so kleinen Gruppen durchaus öfter möglich. Passiert auch in WoW beim 10er Warsong manchmal und ist ziemlich langweilig dann.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, die "great and awesome content maximizing" Szenario-Restrukturierung, von der die Entwickler selbst nicht wissen, was es wirklich bringen soll (perhaps something silly?).


 Newsletter lesen oder, wenn man ihn nicht mehr bekommt, mal ein paar Infos raussuchen. Da steht alles drin. Der VideoPodcast vom Newsletter ist sicherlich auch bei Youtube und auf der WAR Seite zu finden.


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung und 6v6 ist mit Sicherheit eine tolle Sache. Kleinere Szenarios gehen auch besser auf usw. Der einzige Nachteil sind die zu erwartenden Balancing Probleme die dadurch entstehen.
> 
> Kann man da nur als Gruppe anmelden? >> Premades werden dominieren und es wird schnell klar welche die guten "setups" sind und mit welchen man keine Chance hat.
> Kann man random anmelden? >> Kommt man ohne Heiler gegen eine Gruppe mit Heiler ist das (fast)automatisch eine Niederlage. Bei so kleinen Gruppen durchaus öfter möglich. Passiert auch in WoW beim 10er Warsong manchmal und ist ziemlich langweilig dann.



Also Ironclad bin ich die 25mal fürs Event nur Random gegangen. Es kam mir dabei eigentlich sogar fairer vor als wenn man ein normales 12vs12 Szenario hat, denn selbst Premade Gruppen konnten darin ganz schön abstinken. Liegt aber sicherlich am Aufbau des Scs. Ich hab in diesem Sc unverhältnismäßig oft gewonnen und da waren schon teils derbe Gruppenkombis entstanden^^. Natürlich gab es ab und an mal eine Begegnung mit ner eingespielten 6er, aber solange man selber nicht das totale Mist-Setup hatte konnte man zumindest knapp verlieren. Übrigens gibts Ironclad ja auch nur alle paar Wochen mal am WE, sollte also nicht so schlimm sein.

@Periane

Auch wenn es mit "ein paar Zahlen umändern" niemals getan ist, so hast du natürlich recht. Das BO und Burgensystem ist ja deswegen entstanden, weil man zu viel Ruf in den SCs bekommen hat und im RvR deswegen nix los war. An sich finde ich die Lösung auch ok (schließlich ist auch das Voranschreiten der Kampagne wichtig und sollte nicht zur Nebensache werden), aber das Solo-spielen sollte einfach unnattraktiver sein. Ist halt die Frage, wie man das umsetzt, denn man wird immer "Unschuldige" treffen und bestrafen. 

Von mir aus kann der Lockbonus nur für aktive RvR (RvR-Zonen) Handlungen vergeben werden und geringer sein. Eine Burg sollte noch gut RP geben, ein BO eher weniger, so lange die keinen takitischen nutzen haben. Spieler Punkte dafür etwas mehr. Aber das darf man auch nicht machen, warum, dass wird dir sicherlich OldboyX gerne erklären.


----------



## Thoraros (2. März 2010)

AE wurde doch schon weiter runtergeschraubt ... ansonsten hat sich vieles verbessert außer man versucht Quick-RvR Runs zu machen dank den neuen Szenarienwaffen, alles ist jedoch subjektiv, wobei die Entwickler nun offenbaren woran sie gerade arbeiten und woran nicht.


----------



## Egooz (2. März 2010)

Aussterben....glaub ich nicht. 
Ich denke, dass Carroburg & Drakenwald zumindest eine Zeit lang noch da sind und wenn es wirklich ganz schlecht kommen sollte wird man auch hier mit den Amis zusammen gelegt (was ich begrüßen würde da ich internationales Spielen mag).

Ich kniffel mit mir seit 2-3 Monaten ob es sich lohnt wieder mal Geld auszugeben, in Foren liest es sich aber einfach zu durchwachsen. Wenn Mythic nun wirklich etwas sinnvolles getan hat und dahinter steht sollten sie mal eine Wiedersehenswoche in die Runde schmeißen. Da kenn ich einige die dann mal wieder mit ihren ganzen 40ern einloggen würden. Reizen tut es so einige in meinem Bekanntenkreis, aber es findet sich halt keiner der "blind" bezahlen und nach 2-3 Tagen feststellen möchte, dass es doch keinen Spaß macht.

Ich mag meinen Schwarzork, Sigmarpriester & Schattenkrieger und würd gern mit denen mal wieder durch die Lande streifen.


----------



## Servon (2. März 2010)

WAR ist immer noch ab und zu einen Monat wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. März 2010)

Hätte es sich nicht PVE auf die Fahne geschrieben, mit zu dem PVP. Hätte es nur die Lakes gehabt. Das Problem es ist von allem etwas da, also der Ansatz. PVP, PVE und halt bissel Welt. Aber nichts umgesetzt und wenn sie PVE nicht auf ihre Fahne schreiben, war der falsche Weg Land of Death, fast alle Events bis jetzt und natürlich die PVE Instanz und der PVE Endcontent (der ja mal nach über 1 Jahr ins RVR übergehen soll .

Nein WAR wird nicht sterben, solang es Leute gibt die es zocken. Aber WAR hat nicht wirklich was mit PVP zu tun. Es ist wie bei WOW. Klar ist das Gruppenkonzept bissel anders. Aber an sich farmt man Items hinterher, geht in SC und im Open RVR zergt man halt um Burgen, die nur einen Zugang für den Angreifer bietet und auch Kriegsmaschinen setztpunkte etc. alles vorgeben. Man hat 0 Optionen einen Angriff anders zu gestalten und ohne Rezzer ist man eh aufgeschmissen. 

PVE haben sie enorm ausgebaut in dem 1 Jahr, aber RVR haben sie kaum angepasst.
Find PVP ist in dem Spiel sehr langweilig. Es ist Item Lastig, Level Abhängig und natürlich vom PVE dominiert. Man muss halt den Keeplord killen und nicht alle Verteidiger. Sonder nur einen Mob töten, der von 4 Wachen bewacht wird, die man einzeln pullen kann und tanken. Die Mobs machen nichts und der Keeplord ist nur nervig, wenn er AE hat, sonst auch nur 1 typischer Mob mit Autohit.

Ich meine hätten sie den Fokus stärker auf PVP gesetzt, wäre es gut angekommen. Aber sie haben den Fokus zu wenig auf PVP gesetzt, zu wenig daran gepfeilt, zu wenig wirklich neues im PVP geboten. PQs findet man fast nur im PVE, Kill Collectoren nur im PVE und einträge gibt es dutzende im PVE. Aber fürs PVP gibt esn ur Kill X Spieler, X Gildenleiter und finde mal versteckte Items. Aber nicht wirklich für erobere Burgen in X Sekunden, zerschlage das TOr in X Sekunden, erobere Burgen ohne Verluste. Töte X Spieler nach dem der Keeplord gefallen ist etc. Also keine, die einen motivieren im PVP mal was anders zu machen. Auch in SC gibt es nur eins RP und jetzt mal Waffen zu farmen. Aber die SC selbst sind dabei nebensächlich. Die Mechanik von nur wenigen SC ist wirklich gut gemacht und einige SC wie Ekrund und Nordenwacht sind zwar hübsch, aber keine T4 SC. 

WAR lebt, solange es gezockt wird und es keine gewisse ACC Zahlen unterschreitet. Da hat EA ja schon genug bei Mythic entlassen, dass die Kosten für WAR runter gehen, sonst wäre es schon lange abgeschaltet wurden. Es macht den Leuten spaß, die gern zergen und die es nicht stört das PVP auch anders sein kann. Für Hardcore PVPler, wie es sogar mal in der Anfangszeit hieß, ist das Spiel nichts. Dafür bietet es zu wenig. Für Gelegenheits PVP bekommt man zu wenig Lohn, da man die richtigen großen RP Schubs ja nur bekommt wenn man wirklich lange zocken kann. Underdogsystem führt am Ende zu nach Mitternachts Raids etc. Es ist und bleibt am Ende ein PVP, was vom PVE mit beherrschert wird, aber dass PVE ist dafür zu schwach.
Darkfall und Mortal Online haben es zwar enorm schwer auf den Markt, kleine Entwicklerstudios und wenig Geld. Teilweise schwache Server und wenige Mitarbeiter. Aber diese Spiele bieten in meinen Augen Potenzial für wahres PVP. Der Spieler selbst sieht in diesen welten mit eigenen Augen und muss überall aktiv dabei sein, muss auf sich selbst aufpassen und auf andere. Er kann Gelände nutzen und muss das sogar, er kann sich verstecken und wird damit "Unsichtbar" und nicht per Tab anwählbar. Auch AoC hat einige gute Ansätze. Das Kampfsystem ist moderner als dat von WAR. Es bietet auch gute Optionen. LOTR biete viel PVE und viel RP feeling etc. Also viele spiel setzten deutlich stärke Foki auf gewisse Dinge. GW2 macht auch großes "World" PVP und wenn sie sich an die alten Konzepte von GW1 halten, dann ist dort ein enorm spannendes Skillbasierendes PVP zu erwarten.

WAR wird es enorm schwer haben, wenn es nicht bald seinen Fokus richtig stark ausbaut. WEnn sie nicht bald anfangen wirklich Konzept Änderungen im PVP zu machen, im PVE zu machen etc. Das man eben sagen kann. RVR lebt mit PVE zusammen, aber dass PVE ist stark und die Mobs haben KI, Sichtbereiche und Gruppen verhalten, sowie Heilskills, Debuffes etc. oder man sagt gut PVE ist wie bei WOW, aber dafür gibt es davon 0 im RVR. Die Burgen werden über Dominitionen und Spawnpunke erobert und Rezzen gibt es nur, solange der Spieler nicht tot ist. Wenn er tot ist Spawnt er am Punkt wieder. Je mehr Spawnpunkte man hat, um so einfacher kann man burgen erobern etc. Aber man muss sich entscheiden. Denn sonst bleibt T2-T4 immer das selbe und wirkliche Änderung erfahrt man nur in der Hauptstadt selbst und da kann einigen im T3 schon die puste ausgehen, mir ist es so ergangen. 
WAR hat noch Potenzial, wenn es sich wirklich auf ein Ziel FEstlegt und dieses ausbaut. Wenn es aber PVP ist, muss sich da noch viel tun. Sonst wird es nicht bestand haben. Denn PVP bieten andere MMOs genau das selbe oder besseres und das ist eben das Problem von WAR und ich glaube auch das, weswegen einige aufgehört haben. WAR hat zwar PVP mit auf die Liste geschrieben und als RVR bezeichnet, bietet aber nicht wirklich mehr als andere MMOS und Item jagt gibt es auch noch im PVP. 

Klar werden es Leute probieren, der Trial lockt ja auch gern mal neue User und jeder soll sich auch selbst ein Bild von WAR machen. Denn es spaß macht, macht es halt spaß und kurzzeitig ist WAR sehr cool. Weil man streckenweise fix on geht, ab in den Zerg und bissel moschen kann. Aber auf dauer ist es immer das selbe. Es gibt zu wenige Abwechslung zum Tor einschlagen.


----------



## Thurgom (2. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Naja, ich erinnere mich an die eine Erzi, die glaube ich zu den ersten gehörten die weit, weit vor mir RR80 waren. Name vergessen, weil halt keine Leistung erbracht. Die stand immer an den SFZ mit rum und wenn man da auf Gegner traf kam immer das gleiche "Lasst Gebiet wechseln!". Und traf man sie in Scenarien, war sie da immer Gruppenlos und hat Heal-Ruf geleecht.
> 
> Sowas war dann einer der ersten 80iger, da sieht man doch, das was am Konzept nicht stimmt(e).
> Stenz, der jedem PvP aus dem Weg ging und deutlich vor Mong RR80 erreicht hat. <würg>



War das nicht Rula den du meinst, oder wie der sich auch immer schreibt ??

Und naja, da hast du jetzt aber auch krasse Beispiele genommen. Dieser Typ und Stenz waren die totalen 24/7 Zocker, immer online... Hättest du solo und in SZ's die selben Online-Zeiten gehabt, wärst du mit großer Sicherheit trotzdem früher RR80 geworden.

@Snowhawk : Les doch deinen ganzen Post nochmal vor vorne bis hinten durch, und fasse dann nochmal zusammen, was *dir an WAR nicht gefällt*. Vielleicht erlebst du einen Geistesblitz...


----------



## Abigayle (2. März 2010)

Bin vor ein paar Monaten wieder eingestiegen nachdem ich von AION die Sch...ze voll hatte, weils einfach nicht mein Ding war. Und auf Drakenwald machts noch immer Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss ich 'nen Monat pausieren, weil ich Geld sparen muss diesen Monat. Warum? Verrat ich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (3. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> In DaoC gaben leere Türme und Burgen nur den Bruchteil an Realmpoints wie einen einzigen Spielerkill.


Die meisten Rps gab es da mit ner AE Buffshare Klasse,sprich solo im Zerg mitrennen(dank Krokoring kein Prob) und AE dem Gegner die Buffs klaute und von andern dann töten lassen(im Zerg ja np) aso und nebenher noch schön rezz RPs einsammeln.*g* Das waren je nach Rang des Gegners gut 400-800 Rps wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf hab also nur fürs Buffklaun .Der der den Kill gemacht hab ging im übrigen meist mit 200-400 nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Peraine1 schrieb:


> Da wurden leere Sachen höchstens geraidet weil man sie als weitere Operationsbasis brauchte. Kein Loot, kein Ruf - Nix. Und es hat funktioniert.


Hach ja das gute alte DC West das Keep in Hibi Hand ,[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Dun Bolg dann[/font] in Midihand und [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Dun Crimthain,oder wie es sich schimpfte in Dosenhand und ja ned den Port unterbrechen sonst ging das RP farmen ned und das flamen im RvR Channel ging los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


Peraine1 schrieb:


> Selbst bei WoW habe ich für ein verlorenes BG nix bekommen



ne Looser Marke gabs immer in den BGs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (3. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also Ironclad bin ich die 25mal fürs Event nur Random gegangen. Es kam mir dabei eigentlich sogar fairer vor als wenn man ein normales 12vs12 Szenario hat, denn selbst Premade Gruppen konnten darin ganz schön abstinken. Liegt aber sicherlich am Aufbau des Scs. Ich hab in diesem Sc unverhältnismäßig oft gewonnen und da waren schon teils derbe Gruppenkombis entstanden^^. Natürlich gab es ab und an mal eine Begegnung mit ner eingespielten 6er, aber solange man selber nicht das totale Mist-Setup hatte konnte man zumindest knapp verlieren. Übrigens gibts Ironclad ja auch nur alle paar Wochen mal am WE, sollte also nicht so schlimm sein.



könnte wohl dran gelegen haben dass order heiler zwischen den wachen stehen können und mit gruppenheal spam trotzdem die meisten punkte des scs erreichen. das sc ist gut für bomben und melee assist gruppen für single range klassen wie treiba und sk ists ziemlich daneben. fehler wie ae und saugen durch wände sollten auch behoben sein bevor es wieder mal kommt.


----------



## Môrticielle (3. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Und was vereinfacht werden soll.


Was bitte sollte denn noch einfacher werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Leveln? -> 7 Tage reine Spielzeit bis 40, schnelles Leveln egal ob man nur PvP oder nur PvE oder beides macht.
Das Handwerk? -> Zum Teil in nur 2 Stunden (!) maximal ausskillbar.

Wenn es noch einfacher werden sollte, dann könnte 3-jährige es spielen. Such dir lieber einen Egoshooter als Freizeitbeschäftigung, da gibt es alles immer instant und kostenlos. Ein MMO(RP)G scheint nix für dich zu sein.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. März 2010)

Naja war ist aber für ein MMO schon recht einfach gemachtu nd leveln und skillen ist ja nicht der schwierigkeits Grad. Also Crafting ist eh nebensache und sollte es auch bleiben, außer sie wollen Wirtschaft einführen. Nur dazu muss man dann Playerloot einführen, Item verlust etc.
Aber Level ist in dem Spiel eher Grausam, ab 25 kann man zwar Land der toten gehen, aber wenn man nur stur levelt, hat man wenig RR und muss diesen dann nach Leveln. Schwierigkeits Grad find ich, ist heute nicht mehr wer am längsten Luft hat. Die reduzieren ja auch Kosten von Items, was gut ist. Da der RR ja immernoch ausschlaggeben für das Tragen von Items ist, ich wäre dafür das auch bei den PVE Sets mit einzuführen (geringer als bei den RR Sets, aber dennoch vorhanden).
Schwierigkeit ist sowas wie sie in Mortal und Darkfall mit einbauen, dass Kampfsystem und die Sicht in die Welt. Daran kann man beim PVP Spiel große schwierigkeits Grade einführen. Also so bissel Mix aus 3th Personn/Egoshooter. Das man halt zielen muss wohin Schläge und Schüße gehen, wohin die Magie abzielt und das man Friendly Fire einführt, damit täten AEs auch ihre Wirkung verlieren. Alle Point Blank sollten den Zauberer selbst treffen und wenn ein AE in eine Gruppe gefeuert wird, trifft es alle. Egal ob Freund Feind, sowas ist mit schwierigkeits Grad. Aber Leveln und crafting aufzuführen, ist ja bissel. Das ist reines farmen. Genau so wie Marken bekommen etc.

Nein Gruppenspiel, gezielt auf Leute gehen, Assiten wenn es nötig ist, debuffs setzten, heilen, cc etc. Das alles ist Schwierigkeits Grad und je mehr man Mouseskill einbaut, um so "action" lastiger kann es werden oder um so schwerer. Auch sollte man bei WAR mal Gruppen abschaffen, also das Cast nur auf Gruppe gehen. Damit tät man den Teamplay einiges gutes ab. Weil die Gruppe nur Orientierung ist. Aber sowas hat WAR nicht eingeführt, abgeschaut haben sie von anderen MMOs und das schlecht, die strafe zahlen sie halt damit, dass andere MMOs auf den Markt kommen. Die in ihrem Gebiet wirklich deutlich interessanter sind und PVP biete WAR das selbe wie WOW, da muss schon mehr kommen als Items. Meine wenn die Hauptstadt mehr RVR wird und weg vom PVE geht, das ist schon ein guter Anfang. Wenn man dann noch in den Lakes etwas mehr möglichkeiten gibt, zu questen (natürlich immer alles nur im Team). Das Problem ist aber wenn man alles nur auf Team auslegt, muss man dafür sorgen das es in jedem Tier Teams gibt. Das ist halt eben das Problem am Tier konzept und da finde ich sollte es auch Downgrade geben für 40er, also Skills, Item etc. Damit die niedrigen Tiers eben auch belebt werden können. Aber so kann es vorkommen, dass in einigen Tiers relative Ruhe herscht und von Lake zu Lake ziehen und ohne Gegenwehr BOs tappen, Burgen erobern kann auch langweilig sein.
Daher muss da Mythic noch bissel was machen. Das man eben ohne Gegenwehr was zu tun bekommt, bessere Mobs einführen oder abschaffen von Mobs im RVR komplett, dafür aber deutlich mehr Objekte zum erobern und drum kämpfen etc.

Aber solange es so bleibt, wie es ist. Wird es halt nur wenige wirklich anziehen, an andere Games mehr bieten.


----------



## Boccanegra (3. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ne Looser Marke gabs immer in den BGs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein. Das Markensystem kam irgendwann so gegen Ende Classic-Zeiten, den genauen Patch weiß ich nicht mehr, könnte ich aber bei Bedarf raussuchen. Bei Start von Warsong, Alterac & Arathi gab's das jedenfalls  noch nicht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war damals der Zugang zu besserem PVP-Equip alleine über den erreichten Rang zu erreichen. Darum quollen die BGs gerade an dem Abend vor der Abrechnung (die erfolgte damals wöchentlich, ich glaube immer Mittwoch nachts ... ist schon lange her) vor Spielern nur so über. Wartezeiten waren da immer sehr gering, man marschierte sozusagen von BG zu BG und hoffte genug Punkte für einen Rangaufstieg zu bekommen.  Ist wirklich schon lange her.


----------



## Churchak (3. März 2010)

ok dann formulier ich es anders . Ne Looser Marke gibts seit 4 Jahren immer in den Bgs da.
Oder anders WAR hat sich nun auch in Bezug zur Lootverteilung mehr richtung WoW orientiert und gewährt nun auch den Loosern des BGs ein Trostpflaster.


----------



## Pymonte (3. März 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> könnte wohl dran gelegen haben dass order heiler zwischen den wachen stehen können und mit gruppenheal spam trotzdem die meisten punkte des scs erreichen. das sc ist gut für bomben und melee assist gruppen für single range klassen wie treiba und sk ists ziemlich daneben. fehler wie ae und saugen durch wände sollten auch behoben sein bevor es wieder mal kommt.



als HJ bin ich Melee Assist und es ging ganz gut. Die Heiler standen eigentlich nie im Spawn, mitgelaufen sind sie schon, aber sie konnten eben versteckt AoE heilen, das stimmt (wobei das auch leicht verhinderbar war^^). Hatte übrigens auch keinerlei Probleme mit Schaden und RPs, bin meist sehr gut weggekommen.


----------



## kylezcouzin (3. März 2010)

Ich bin froh dass ich einige Kommentare gelesen habe in denen ich mich darüber freun konnte dass die WAR-Community wieder um ein paar Leute vergrößert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (3. März 2010)

Ich möchte mal noch etwas nachtreten. Wenn man im offiziellen Forum so Beitrage von einigen Leuten liest, die die letzten 25 Szenarien verloren haben oder andere, die von 45, nur 1 nicht gewonnen haben, dann sieht man wohl, wie es um die Ausgeglichenheit bei Warhammer bestellt ist. Klasse ist natürlich, dass die die eh schon auf der Sonnenseite sitzen nun auch noch mit super Waffen belohnt werden. 

Das Crafting ist doch auch super lächerlich. Es gibt keine Quests, wie bei Lotro oder WoW, die das Crafting in eine nette Geschichte einbetten. Man kann die Dinge, die man erstellt nicht mal an seinem Charakter sehen. Ob man sich eine neue Robe geschneidert hat, einem Gildenkumpel eine neue Waffe gebaut hat oder sein eigenes Schwert von einem Verzauberer zum Leuchten gebracht bekommen hat, es hat irgendwie etwas hergemacht. 

Nach wie vor ist auch Alterac das deutlich interessantere RvR, obwohl es früher noch interessanter war. Vielleicht geht Mythic ja pleite und eine andere Firma übernimmt den Vertrieb. Das wäre glaube ich das Beste, was Warhammer passieren könnte.


----------



## Peraine1 (3. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal noch etwas nachtreten. Wenn man im offiziellen Forum so Beitrage von einigen Leuten liest, die die letzten 25 Szenarien verloren haben oder andere, die von 45, nur 1 nicht gewonnen haben, dann sieht man wohl, wie es um die Ausgeglichenheit bei Warhammer bestellt ist. Klasse ist natürlich, dass die die eh schon auf der Sonnenseite sitzen nun auch noch mit super Waffen belohnt werden.
> 
> Das Crafting ist doch auch super lächerlich. Es gibt keine Quests, wie bei Lotro oder WoW, die das Crafting in eine nette Geschichte einbetten. Man kann die Dinge, die man erstellt nicht mal an seinem Charakter sehen. Ob man sich eine neue Robe geschneidert hat, einem Gildenkumpel eine neue Waffe gebaut hat oder sein eigenes Schwert von einem Verzauberer zum Leuchten gebracht bekommen hat, es hat irgendwie etwas hergemacht.
> 
> Nach wie vor ist auch Alterac das deutlich interessantere RvR, obwohl es früher noch interessanter war. Vielleicht geht Mythic ja pleite und eine andere Firma übernimmt den Vertrieb. Das wäre glaube ich das Beste, was Warhammer passieren könnte.




Der ene meldet halt solo an und der andere in einer eingespielten Truppe, Was erwartest du? Wer wenig Zeit/Aufwand in sein Hobby steckt wird darin halt nicht so gut sein wie anderen. Das ist der normale Lauf der Dinge. Mittlerweile sind doch Loosermarken und Ausruhebonus schon Gang und Gäbe in Spielen, was wird denn noch erwartet? Sollen die Spieler je nach Spielzeit mit Debuffs belegt werden?


----------



## Thurgom (3. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist auch Alterac das deutlich interessantere RvR, obwohl es früher noch interessanter war.



Wenn das so ist, was treibt dich noch hier her ??

Ich konnte darüber leider nur laut lachen...


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Klasse ist natürlich, dass die die eh schon auf der Sonnenseite sitzen nun auch noch mit super Waffen belohnt werden.


diese Leute haben jetzt schon dank wöchentlicher Ini Grp bessere Waffen als es der 1 mal die Woche 2 h Spieler hat aus dem einfachen Grund weil sich diese Leute die Zeit nehmen (können/wollen) um in ner Stammi zu spielen.
Das gute nun für mich als einer der PvE inis ned so doll mag das er da jede Woche mit ner Stammi rein gehn wöllte,bzw einfach zu viele Chars hat als das er da für jeden Tag ne andere Stammi braucht und ich somit jeden Tag meine Zeit damit verbringen müst PvE inis zu besuchen und dabei "Loot für den Lootgott" zu skandieren damit die Dropfee mir hold gestimmt ist, find es klasse imo.Ich bekommm zwar meine Waffen später als die Leute die nur einen Char und das möglichs in ner Stammi tun.Allerdings seh ich ,dank Looser Marke, selbst wenn der Abend mal so richtig kacke gelaufen ist.am Ende des Tunnels nen Licht,sprich hab nen Ziel was ich erreichen kann und das ganze ohne wenns ganz mies läuft 30 mal + leer auszugehn weil der Boss wieder nur Zeug dropt was keiner und schon gar ned ich gebrauchen kann.


Peithon schrieb:


> Man kann die Dinge, die man erstellt nicht mal an seinem Charakter sehen.


Jo wär schon schick wennn man am Gürtel die Phiolen der heiltränke sehn könnt die man auf der QB liegen hat, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es mir wichtiger das sie wirken und weniger das sie am Charmodel sichtbar sind.Das mag nun dara liegen das ich bedeutend mehr Spielzeit mit spielen des Chars verbring und weniger mit anschaun selbigens auch wenn ich gestehn muss doch des öfteren neue FarbCombos anzutesten um zu schaun wies ausschaut und alle meine Chars extrem schnucklig ausschaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Peithon schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist auch Alterac das deutlich interessantere RvR, obwohl es früher noch interessanter war.


Jaja der Geschmack,wobei ich es schon dreist find das aneinander vorbeilaufen als RvR zu bezeichnen wobei soll ja Menschen geben die bezeichen Burger King und Co auch als Gourmet Tempel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Peithon schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht Mythic ja pleite und eine andere Firma übernimmt den Vertrieb. Das wäre glaube ich das Beste, was Warhammer passieren könnte.


Hmmm den Vertrieb hat aber meines Wissens EA übernommen das ist doch was nenn Publisher macht oder?


----------



## Peithon (4. März 2010)

> Jaja der Geschmack,wobei ich es schon dreist find das aneinander vorbeilaufen als RvR zu bezeichnen wobei soll ja Menschen geben die bezeichen Burger King und Co auch als Gourmet Tempel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Vergleich zu Waithammer hat man dort jedoch meistens etwas zu tun. Sollte es mal schlecht laufen, dann ist es zumindest in 30 min vorbei. Mythic setzt nun auch auf die Karte Battlegrounds/Szenarien. 




> Jo wär schon schick wennn man am Gürtel die Phiolen der heiltränke sehn könnt die man auf der QB liegen hat, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist es mir wichtiger das sie wirken und weniger das sie am Charmodel sichtbar sind.Das mag nun dara liegen das ich bedeutend mehr Spielzeit mit spielen des Chars verbring und weniger mit anschaun selbigens auch wenn ich gestehn muss doch des öfteren neue FarbCombos anzutesten um zu schaun wies ausschaut und alle meine Chars extrem schnucklig ausschaun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen in der ESL mitzuwirken. Dort werden bestimmte echte Profis gesucht. So 95% der MMO-Spieler wird Grafik und Ähnliches nicht vollkommen egal sein. Dazu gehört eine gewisse Gestaltungsmöglichkeit, aber du hast natürlich Recht, dass alle Ritter des Sonnenordens vollkommen damit zufrieden sind, dass sie über 80% der Levelzeit mit dem gleichen Helmmodell herumlaufen, wenn sie diesen nicht ausblenden. Das Crafting bei Warhammer ist im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs einfältig. Mit vernünftigen Crafting hätte man zumindest in den 2 Stunden etwas zu tun, in welchen man auf den nächsten Lock warten muss. 



> Das ist der normale Lauf der Dinge. Mittlerweile sind doch Loosermarken und Ausruhebonus schon Gang und Gäbe in Spielen, was wird denn noch erwartet? Sollen die Spieler je nach Spielzeit mit Debuffs belegt werden?



Ich beziehe das mal auf das Hobby Sport. Im Allgemeinen gibt es dort unterschiedliche Altersklassen, Ligen usw. Ein Dorffußballclub tritt eben nicht jeden Tag gegen Bayern München an. Bei einem Marathon werden Geschlechter unterschiedlich gewertet und es gibt Altersklassenwertungen. 

Churchak, ich weiß natürlich, dass alle Leute, die wenig Zeit in Warhammer stecken selber Schuld sind. Schließlich sollte man lieber seinen Job etc. kündigen, um stets ausgeruht zu sein und seiner Stammgruppe auch ein vernünftiges Zeitkontigent zur Verfügung zu stellen...
Ich behaupte mal, dass der überwiegende Teil von PC-Spielern keine höheren Ziele verfolgt, sondern nur mal eben 1-2 Stunden einloggt, um etwas herumzuballern, herumzulaufen oder Sonstiges. Bei Warhammer kann man aber nur noch 1-2 Stunden abgefarmt werden! Du kannst ja mal überlegen, was der überwiegende Teil dieser Spieler mit seinem Abo macht.



> Hmmm den Vertrieb hat aber meines Wissens EA übernommen das ist doch was nenn Publisher macht oder?


Keine Ahnung. Dann hoffe ich halt, dass EA und Mythic pleite gehen, damit der Vertrieb und die Entwicklung in eine oder mehrere andere Firmen übergeht. Schlechter können die es nicht machen.


----------



## Peraine1 (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich beziehe das mal auf das Hobby Sport. Im Allgemeinen gibt es dort unterschiedliche Altersklassen, Ligen usw. Ein Dorffußballclub tritt eben nicht jeden Tag gegen Bayern München an. Bei einem Marathon werden Geschlechter unterschiedlich gewertet und es gibt Altersklassenwertungen.




Vielleicht baut Mythic ja einen Fragebogen ein, den man beim anmelden in Scenarien demnächst ausfüllen muss.

*1. Ihr Alter (Zwecks Refelexe und sowas)
*
a) Bis 15 Jahre

b) 15-18

c) 18-25

d) Alter Sack

*2. Wieviel Ahnung haben sie von dem Spiel?
*
a) Omfg, ihr Kacknoobs ich will endlich zocken und meinen neuen imba Skill austesten, ey!

b) Ich kenne meine Klasse gut und die meisten anderen im Grundsatz

c) Ich habe etwas Erfahrung mit meiner eigenen Klasse

d) Mein Char hat einen Hammmmaaaaaa!

*3) Wie habt ihr euren Rufrang erreicht?*

a) PvP, in erster Linie Scenarien

b) PvP im allgemeinen

c) Kreiselzerg

d) Ich hab Locks im T1 Gebiet schmarotzt

*4) Wie schätzt ihr eure Spielstärke ein?*

a) Ich bin der größte Spieler in der Warhammerwelt und wenn ich verliere, cheatet der Gegner oder ihr habt die Balance versaut (Genotheone-Option!)

b) Ich bin überdurchschnittlich begabt

c) Manchmal gewinnt man, manchmal verliert man

d) So'n scheiss, das wird wieder ein zu Null Scenario. Verdammte Kacknoobs immer!

*5) Was macht ihr, wenn ihr das nächste Scenario verliert?*

a) Nach Fehlern suchen und meinen Spielstil optimieren

b) Gefrustet ausloggen, gibts doch gar nicht

c) Heulen, aber wieder anmelden und genau gar nichts aus meinen Erfahrungen ebend lernen

d) Heulen, ausloggen, in ein Forum meiner Wahl einloggen, schreiben das alles unfair ist man als normaler Mensch nur abgefarmt wird und bei WoW alles besser gelöst ist.


Danke für ihre Zeit! Viel Spaß in der Schlangenpassage! Das Mythic-Team.


----------



## Slayed (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist auch Alterac das deutlich interessantere RvR, obwohl es früher noch interessanter war.



Warst du seit kurzem mal im Alterac?
Das is kein PvP mehr das is stures PvE Gemosche, finds immer so witzig wenn beide seiten losstürmen und aneinander vorbeirennen >.<

Mfg Slayed


----------



## Peraine1 (4. März 2010)

Alterac hätte Mythic als Warnung dienen sollen, was passiert wenn man RvR Objects mit zu viel Ruf belohnt. Spaßig war dort nur, gegen den Strom zu schwimmen und einen Turm zurück zu tappen, deffer waren da eh nie drin. Dann kamen ab und zu ein paar arme Schweine vorbei die wieder tappen wollten und die konnte man dann schön zerlegen, habe da mit einer Priesterin im Duo manchmal Killstreaks von 40-50 hingelegt, weil die Leute vollkommen überfordert waren sobald Gegenwehr auftauchte. Hach, da sind echt Parallelen zu WAR zu erkennen.


Gut in WoW war das Arathibecken, naja, vom Friedhofgecampe mal abgesehen. Trafen da zwei starke Gruppen aufeinander waren das richtige spannende, taktische Schlachten mit viel Finesse. Ablenkungsangriffe, das positionieren und verschieben von Deffstreitkräften ect. So muss spannendes PvP aussehen. Leider ging es auch dort vor die Hunde weil meistens ein Setup auf Randoms traf und man nach 2 Minuten seine 500 Punkte voll hatte. Hauptsache viel Ehre und Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> der MMO-Spieler wird Grafik und Ähnliches nicht vollkommen egal sein. Dazu gehört eine gewisse Gestaltungsmöglichkeit, aber du hast natürlich Recht, dass alle Ritter des Sonnenordens vollkommen damit zufrieden sind, dass sie über 80% der Levelzeit mit dem gleichen Helmmodell herumlaufen, wenn sie diesen nicht ausblenden.


Stimmt die Abwegslung könnte vielfälltiger sein wobei die Unterschiede bei den meisten Klassen ja doch gegeben sind. Es ist ja witzig das du dich beschwerst das man als SonnenblumenRitter über ne gewisse Zeit ähnliche/gleiche Helmskins hat aber es anscheinend richtig individuell findest das in deinem Lieblingsspiel Hans mit seinem T*wasweisichwieweitsiedaimOsind* Krieger Set genausoausschaut wie sein Freund Peter mit gleicher Klasse/Ausrüstung oder gar Olaf von der anderen Fraktion.Mein Zwergen Eisenbrecher mag ja die gleiche/ähnliche Skin von was weiss ich nutzen wie er es schon mal im was weis ich hatte aber er schaut wenigstens in seinen Eroberer Teilen + Einflussschild ned aus wie nen nicht ganz so grosser Klon von Erwin dem Schwarzen Gardisten welcher mit selben Zeug rumläuft. Mir ist bisher noch ned mal nen Eisenbrecher untergekommen der genauso aussah wie meine Gyda was wohl daran liegen mag das ich so gern grelle Farben trag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Aber bei einen hast du recht als Rollenspieler hat man in WoW bedeutend mehr Möglichkeiten sich zu Verkleiden/in Rolle zu gehn,da man bedeutend mehr Beschäftigungstherapiezeug ins Spiel gepackt bekommen hat und man so die sinnlosesten Sachen baun kann,welche man zwar quasi nie nutzt aber so wenigstens beschäftigtist ist wenn man auf Rezept jagt geht um 100000 Mobs umzukloppen um das rezept für nen grünes hochzeitskleid mit lila Bütenmuster zu suchen damit man seine Liste voll bekommt.
Ums abzuschliessen in dem einen Spiel individualisiert man sich halt über einfärben in andern halt über Mounts und Pets. ^^



Peithon schrieb:


> Das Crafting bei Warhammer ist im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs einfältig. Mit vernünftigen Crafting hätte man zumindest in den 2 Stunden etwas zu tun, in welchen man auf den nächsten Lock warten muss.


Es ist einfach gestrickt und es ist vorallem einfacher gestrickt als es zu beginn war da da die Comm weinte das das crafting viel viel zu aufwendig wär ..... Huch na sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geh da immer ins bg wenn mal gar nix im oRvR los ist,wobei das letzte mal das ich 2 h auf nen Lock gewartet hab war mal an nem SA morgen,zur PT ist das meist spätestens in 1 h abgegessen und wie gesagt da geht man ins BG geht ja eh insta auf.Oder wenn man aus der richtigen Seite ist versucht man den Lock zu verhindern und kann doch so ab und an ganz witzige Kämpfe erleben (naja pssiert mir zumindest öfters)Bzw wenn du Beschäftigung brauchst lern halt schlachten und farm Mobs dann bekommste nen Batzen Gold obendrauf und kannst mit bissel Glück deinen Char noch obendrein neu einfärben (dropende Farbpikmente und so) ist dann fast so spannend wie angeln in anderen Spielen.



Peithon schrieb:


> Ich beziehe das mal auf das Hobby Sport. Im Allgemeinen gibt es dort unterschiedliche Altersklassen, Ligen usw. Ein Dorffußballclub tritt eben nicht jeden Tag gegen Bayern München an. Bei einem Marathon werden Geschlechter unterschiedlich gewertet und es gibt Altersklassenwertungen.


nun ja dann bleibt dir leider nur noch offline Spielen/Beschäftigungen nachzugehn. Online gibts das halt nicht da klatscht dich nen Vielspieler aufgrund seinen Skills immer weg seis in CS,BF,WoW,CoH,SCoder weisderGottwas.Nenn es von mir aus "das Gesetz der Übung".Wobei nein es gibt da ja die Arena wo alles ganz Fair zugeht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Peithon schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass der überwiegende Teil von PC-Spielern keine höheren Ziele verfolgt, sondern nur mal eben 1-2 Stunden einloggt, um etwas herumzuballern, herumzulaufen oder Sonstiges. Bei Warhammer kann man aber nur noch 1-2 Stunden abgefarmt werden! Du kannst ja mal überlegen, was der überwiegende Teil dieser Spieler mit seinem Abo macht.


Das stimmt einfach so nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen überein.
Ich war gestern 3 h nur in BGs unterwegs ohne Gildis und Co sprich Random hoch 3.Es gab aufs Maul,man hat aufs Maul gegeben,mal ist man gegen 2 Feind Stammis angerannt,mal gegen eine,mal war man der mit der Stammi im Team usw,will sagen ich empfand den gestrigen Abend von den BGzusammensetzungen her bunt gemischt.Und diese Empfindung bezieht sich nicht nur auf den gestrigen Abend .
Ende vom Lied auf jedenfall hat ich nen Batzen Marken mehr sprich war meiner neuen Pistole nen Stück näher und ich hoffe das oRvR bald wieder mehr los ist und der Hype um die BGs sich bald wieder legt da ich auf Grund mangelnder Überraschungelemente mich leider stark an WoW PvP erinnert fühlte in dem man immer und immer die gleichen Situationen erlebt mit keinerlei Überraschungseffekten,wie man sie im oRvR erleben kann.Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Peithon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Dann hoffe ich halt, dass EA und Mythic pleite gehen, damit der Vertrieb und die Entwicklung in eine oder mehrere andere Firmen übergeht. Schlechter können die es nicht machen.


Schlimmer geht immer.Siehe die jetztige Politik in Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (4. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> *2. Wieviel Ahnung haben sie von dem Spiel?
> *
> d) Mein Char hat einen Hammmmaaaaaa!


Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten einfach nur lol @ Peithon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## natario (4. März 2010)

ich habe war bis dezember gespielt, musste dann erstmal aufgrund von umzug etc aufhören. bis dahin fand ich das game deutlich besser geworden.
nun bin ich am überlegen mal wieder einzusteigen. 
also denke drakenwald bekommt bald wieder zuwachs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Waithammer hat man dort jedoch meistens etwas zu tun. Sollte es mal schlecht laufen, dann ist es zumindest in 30 min vorbei. Mythic setzt nun auch auf die Karte Battlegrounds/Szenarien.


Du hast alle Möglichkeiten der Welt, während du auf den Lock wartest und damit meine ich nicht im KL neben den anderen 2 Kts stehen bleiben.

Inwieweit Mythic neuerdings auf die Karte Szenarien setzt, magst du noch näher ausführen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. März 2010)

Alteraci st nicht das interessante RVR. Das ist falsch, WAR baut aber zu stark auf diesem Konzept auf. Man hat halt diese Ziel zu erobern, paar NSC Wachen drum und hat paar Zergecken. Das merkt man deutlich bei einigen Lakes. 
Es fehlt da bissel an Einheit, auch die BOs. Bei einigen fällst schon bei 5 Metern aus dem Kreis, bei anderen siehst du weder die KT noch die Flagge, bist aber im BO. Dennoch unterscheiden sich die BOs 0, von ihrer Wirkung. Also ähnlich wie die bunker halt.
Es gibt sogar ein SC, da dachte ich schon fast, die hätten Arathi abgebaut. So als "Spitze". Obwohl Arathi sehr gut ist, find ich persönlich. Denn das Konzept dort hat zwei große Unterschiede. Erstens ist durch reines Zergen Arathi 0 zu gewinnen. Sobald paar Leute gezielt vom Zerg verschohnt bleiben, hat man gute Karten. Dann ist es aber auch so, falls der Gegner 5 Objekte hat und Friedhof Zergt, geht es enorm schnell vorbei.
Die One Shoot Wachen sind in etlichen SC eh für die Katze und mag überhaupt nicht deren Art. Damit ist das ganze PVP so abgegrenzt, aber dennoch kann man Camp Zergen. Im SC muss man dann teilweise ganze 15 Minuten warten, bis das elende Vorbei ist und weder der "Fast" sichere Gewinner, noch der "fast" sichere Verlierer, können wirklich was daran ändern, ausser sie werfen sich als Ziel in den Feind.

Das Mythic da nicht wirklich mal bissel Ansetzt. Ich meine die BGs bei WOW sind alt, jeder kennt sie, der sie gezockt hat. Aber ihre Mechanik ist wenigstens da und sie unterscheiden sich teilweise wirklich. Was Leute daraus leiter machen, gerade diese Isle of Conq. ist ja oft nur ein Zergfest, vor einem Lager. Das nervigste. Selbst wenn man mit Zeppi und bomben das Tor öffnet, zergen die meisten lieber noch und verlieren deswegen ^^. also man kann BGs auch durch Zergen gewinnen, nur ist ihre Mechanik auch so gemahct, dass man eben was zu tun bekommt. Mit Kanonen ballern, Fahrzeuge steuern etc. Soll heißen, man muss nicht immer mit dem PUG abhängen und ist gezwungen dort zu bleiben, weil sonst gibt es kein RP und net mal Erfolge. Garnichts. Da muss bissel was für die SCs her, dass ihre Mechanik wichtiger wird. Keine mehr RP für Leute mit Flagge etc. oder so ein Blödsinn. Wenn sie die SC übers WE testen, nach dem Motto (BG WE). Das sie eben dort paar SC ändern und Vorstellen. Das man die Meinung abgeben kann. Also sie ändern paar Mechaniken im SC, zerstören einige der Zerg Punkte und Bombplätze etc. Aber sowas kostet eben Zeit und Geld und EA will das nicht mehr groß ins Spiel stecken. Die wollen nur noch die Kuh melken und da sind Items einführen und Belohnungen für alte SC, ja ne so billige Lösung. Man muss nichts machen. Das kann kein wirklicher Patch sein, der die SC wieder interessanter machen soll. Nein er ist eine billige Lösung.
Wie schon Immunität vom CC, einfach egal wie CC funzt, Immunität und Problem gelöst. Dabei muss man net mehr CC Balanced und ne 2. Rampe ist doch auch ne billige Lösung, schnell gemacht. Man muss keine Mauersektionen einführen, neue Kriegsmaschinen, neue Mechaniken. Nein man macht ein Highway und fertig. Dabei muss man net mal die Burg umbauen, sondern erweitert die.
Das kommt schlecht an und wirkt uach, als hätte Mythic keine Lust mehr. Sondern nur noch ... hier habt ihr ein Patch und zahlt. Friss oder Stirb eben, nur ist dass keine gute Patch Politik.

Ich finde auch Balanced ist in diesem Spiel nicht wirklich möglich, solange sie X Klassen benutzen, keine Grundkonzepte richtig haben und 3 mal den selben Skill bei 3 Klassen ,nur mal Range, mal Meele und mal Buff. Dann aber auch bei der 4 Klasse als AE Proc. Also das geht nicht auf, da ist 0 Balanced drin und auch Skillvielfalt ist dann bissel das falsche Wort. Ich meine 4 mal der Selbe skill 3 mal Single und 1 mal AE, nach dem Motto ist dann an sich ja so ... als hätte ich 4 mal den selben skill. Der einzige Unterschied, das dieser Skill unterschiedlich bei den Klassen verteilt ist. Als AE durch Mastery verbessert, als Buff durch Mastery Verbessert etc. Aber halt mal bei einem Tankbaum, mal bei einem Heilbaum oder so halt. Das ist kein wirklich durchdachtes Konzept. Sondern nach dem Motto, der Skill soll paar mal da sein und dmait er es ist, fertig. 

Zum Patchen gehört halt mehr. Da gehören auch Balanced Sachen dazu und kein "wir haben Balanced". Dazu gehört nicht das jede Klasse jede Besiegt, es gehört aber dazu das selbe Skills, effektiv die selben kosten und Wirkung haben. Aber das ist nicht der Fall. Dan müssen die Mechaniken vergleichbar werden und nicht BW hat ne Imbamechanik, weil sie in einer Gruppe 0 Nachteile hat und andere Klassen werden von ihrer Mechanik eigentlich zu Rotationen gezwungen oder HAltungen etc. Das kann nicht wirklich aufgehen. Das ist kein Balanced. Ob nun die eine Klasse bissel stärker ist, als die andere ist völlig egal. Es macht nur kein Sinn, dass eine Klasse ohne Probleme von ihrer Mechanik zu 100% Profitiert. Während ne andere Klasse als Mechanik ein Zwang hat und ne völlig andere Klasse (Runenpriester) hat seine Mastery als Mechanik ... na was ist denn bitte das? 
Mythic hat sich zu viel vorgenommen, viel zu viel gewollt und viel zu schlecht geplant. Die nächsten Patches müssen echt mal was werden, sonst glaubt den keiner mehr was. Denn was sie in den nächsten Patches Planen, haben sie schon immer gesagt. Das hatten sie noch nie groß verschwiegen. Sie haben aber nie genau drüber geschprochen, weil sie damit eben den Patch als Erfolg verkaufen können, egal wie viel von ihren eigentlich Plan umgesetzt wurde. Beste Beispiel Balanced Patch, Burg Patch etc. Das waren alles Patches, wo sie vorher von gewissen Dingen gesprochen haben und nur so im Groben. Wie Schauen uns jede Klasse an etc. Ja genau AE nerfen ist nicht Klasse anschauen, dass ist einfach nur AE nerfen und Immunität ist auch nicht Klasse anschauen und Stats haben sie nie wieder wirklich angegriffen, obwohl es auch zum Balanced Patch kommen sollte. Das einzige was sie wirklich gepackt haben, ist ihre Perfomance. Der rest ist nicht wirklich geschafft wurden und die Lade Zeiten sind immernoch da, obwohl man schon X mal im SC war und X mal in den selben WC. Auch das wollten sie mal ändern. Das Underdogsystem genau so, es ist ne billige Lösung und ein erster Schritt. Aber es behebt kein Problem.


----------



## Peithon (4. März 2010)

Golrik, ich stimme dir fast voll und ganz zu. Nur hat man im Alterac eben die Möglichkeit gehabt, durch NPC-Verstärkung (Waldfürst, Wolfsreiter und Bodentruppen) dem ganzen eine Wendung zu geben. Dabei kann man sich nicht auf der faulen Haut ausruhen und mal warten bis die Gegner 3 mal in die eigene Burg eingedrungen sind, bevor sich ein Gegenschlag lohnt. Natürlich finde ich schade, dass Blizzard die Elitemobs herausgenommen hat und alles zu vereinfacht hat. Die 6-, 8-, 10-, 12-Stunden-Schlachten waren in meinen Augen auch lustiger. Seit über 1,5 Jahren habe ich kein WoW mehr gespielt, weil es mir in anderen Bereichen einfach zu kitschig geworden ist (Motorräder als Reittiere usw.)

Bei WoW ist mit der Arena immerhin ein Versuch unternommen worden, um die Spieler nach Spielstärke einzuteilen. Natürlich nutzen einige auch die Mechanik aus, um neue Teams nach oben zu spielen. Bei einem Spiel, wie CS geht man jedoch nicht ständig mit 0 Kills aus der Arena. 2/3 der Random-Szenarien habe ich in den Weihnachtsferien deutlich verloren und das wird sich jetzt ja nicht gebessert, sondern eher verschlechtert haben. 

Warum berichtet Buffed bitteschön so gut wie garnicht mehr von Warhammer, obwohl es mehrere Mitarbeiter gespielt haben bzw. nach wie vor spielen? Ich vermute mal, dass es einfach zu wenig Warhammerspieler gibt. Somit würden rechnen sie mit keiner Kundschaft, die ihre Werbeanzeigen begutachten.


----------



## C0ntra (4. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Mythic da nicht wirklich mal bissel Ansetzt. Ich meine die BGs bei WOW sind alt, jeder kennt sie, der sie gezockt hat. Aber ihre Mechanik ist wenigstens da und sie unterscheiden sich teilweise wirklich. Was Leute daraus leiter machen, gerade diese Isle of Conq. ist ja oft nur ein Zergfest, vor einem Lager. Das nervigste. Selbst wenn man mit Zeppi und bomben das Tor öffnet, zergen die meisten lieber noch und verlieren deswegen ^^. also man kann BGs auch durch Zergen gewinnen, nur ist ihre Mechanik auch so gemahct, dass man eben was zu tun bekommt. Mit Kanonen ballern, Fahrzeuge steuern etc. Soll heißen, man muss nicht immer mit dem PUG abhängen und ist gezwungen dort zu bleiben, weil sonst gibt es kein RP und net mal Erfolge. Garnichts. Da muss bissel was für die SCs her, dass ihre Mechanik wichtiger wird. Keine mehr RP für Leute mit Flagge etc. oder so ein Blödsinn. Wenn sie die SC übers WE testen, nach dem Motto (BG WE). Das sie eben dort paar SC ändern und Vorstellen. Das man die Meinung abgeben kann. Also sie ändern paar Mechaniken im SC, zerstören einige der Zerg Punkte und Bombplätze etc. Aber sowas kostet eben Zeit und Geld und EA will das nicht mehr groß ins Spiel stecken. Die wollen nur noch die Kuh melken und da sind Items einführen und Belohnungen für alte SC, ja ne so billige Lösung. Man muss nichts machen. Das kann kein wirklicher Patch sein, der die SC wieder interessanter machen soll. Nein er ist eine billige Lösung.
> Wie schon Immunität vom CC, einfach egal wie CC funzt, Immunität und Problem gelöst. Dabei muss man net mehr CC Balanced und ne 2. Rampe ist doch auch ne billige Lösung, schnell gemacht. Man muss keine Mauersektionen einführen, neue Kriegsmaschinen, neue Mechaniken. Nein man macht ein Highway und fertig. Dabei muss man net mal die Burg umbauen, sondern erweitert die.
> Das kommt schlecht an und wirkt uach, als hätte Mythic keine Lust mehr. Sondern nur noch ... hier habt ihr ein Patch und zahlt. Friss oder Stirb eben, nur ist dass keine gute Patch Politik.
> 
> ...



Sag mal Golrik, unterscheiden sich deine Beiträge eigentlich nie? Du schreibst immer so viel, deine Romane enthalten aber außer "billige Lösung", "komisch", "seltsam", "schnell gemacht", "wirkt schlecht", "problematisch" keine Erläuterung, warum du es so empfindest!
Mal ganz nebenbei, deine Sätze sind mitunter verdammt schlecht zu lesen, da es teilweise keine Sätze sind, auch wenn ein Punkt am Ende steht. Oder hast du Probleme damit und kannst nichts dafür?

Die SZ haben ziemlich viele unterschiedliche Mechaniken oder Änderungen im Detail. Wer von euch benutzt(e) im SZ Caledor Wälder diese Drachenessenzen die auf der anderen Seite der Flagge im Wald verteilt liegen, die den Dmg, AP-Reg oder Widerstände massiv pushen? Die meisten rushen nur zur Flagge um dort wieder am vermeintlich überlegenen Gegner zu versagen. In vielen SZ gibt es solche "Booster" die man nur nutzen müsste.
Im Gegensatz dazu will wohl kaum einer Battlefield-mäßig mit Dampfpanzern und Zeppelinen übers Schlachtfeld fahren oder fliegen. Dafür müssten die Schlachtfelder größer werden und man läuft nur umso leichter aneinander vorbei.

Was an den SZ geändert werden muss ist die Rufentlohnung dahin, das Spielerkills abseits der Missionsziele weniger bis nichts bringen, so das die Aufgaben erledigt werden und nicht am Gegnerspawn gecampt wird, da es mehr Ruf bringt. Z.B. in der Schlangen-Passage, das es nur normalen Ruf gibt, wenn Gegner in der Nähe des Bergungsteils gekillt werden und das es einen Timer gibt, der verhindert, das man es beliebig lange mit sich herum trägt und man zum Abgeben gezwungen wird, damit es Punkte gibt. Oder es gibt gar nur Ruf beim Abgeben des Teils, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.

Ja, sie führen schon lange überfällige Belohnungen ein, in dem Fall Waffen, die man vorher nur im PvE erhalten konnte. Inwiefern das eine billige Lösung ist, weiß du wohl selbst nicht recht. 
Im gleichen Zug optimieren sie das SZ System und wenn man so will hat man nur Vorteile. Man hat in jedem Tier mehr SZ als je zuvor, aber so, das man nicht alles auf einmal hat und es sich nur mehr ausdünnt!

Es gibt Immunitäten gegen Festhalteeffekte und gegen Kampfbehinderungen, wo liegt da das Problem? Es ist nur so, das in Random Gruppen ohne Absprachen sich gegenseitig die Skills beschnitten werden, da jeder alles an CC raus haut, was er hat. Da werden Gegnergruppen ins Taumeln gebracht und der nächste eigene Tank haut die DDs des Gegners da wieder raus. Das hat nichts mit überflüssigen oder fehlenden Immunitäten zu tun, das ist spielerisches Unvermögen.

Als die zweite Rampe hinzu kam, wurden die betreffenden teile der Burg umgestaltet, es ist falsch, das nur die Rampe an die Mauer dran gepackt wurde und sonst nichts geändert wurde. Schließlich wurde ja auch das Gelände um die Burg angepasst. 
Falls du den Sinn der 2. Rampe nicht verstanden hast, die Deffer sollen bei der Verteidigung umdenken! Es war nie Sinn und Zweck beim Burgherren zu deffen und genau dies ist jetzt nicht mehr effektiv möglich. Überlege dir einfach (obwohl du es ja nun nicht mehr brauchst) wie du innerhalb der gesamten Burg eine Verteidigung organisierst, anstatt einen Raum mit wenigen Spielern dicht zu machen!

Ja mit einer Krieger-, Magier- und Heilerklasse wäre das Balancing schon einfacher, das stimmt...
Du sprichst den Klassen ein Grundkonzept ab, weil du es schlicht nicht verstehst! Jede Klasse für sich muss schauen, für was sie nütze ist! Die Klassen sind eben nicht gleich und auch ähnliche Skills haben mitunter andere Hintergründe und Einsatzgebiete. Mach dir nen Kopf anstatt anstatt ein Konzept zu verlangen, was daraus besteht, das alles gleich ist!

Ebenso wieder beim Underdogsystem. Dein Unvermögen den Zweck von etwas zu ergründen bewegt dich dazu, etwas als "billige Lösung" zu bezeichnen! Schwache Vorstellung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. März 2010)

Peithon schrieb:


> Golrik, ich stimme dir fast voll und ganz zu. Nur hat man im Alterac eben die Möglichkeit gehabt, durch NPC-Verstärkung (Waldfürst, Wolfsreiter und Bodentruppen) dem ganzen eine Wendung zu geben. Dabei kann man sich nicht auf der faulen Haut ausruhen und mal warten bis die Gegner 3 mal in die eigene Burg eingedrungen sind, bevor sich ein Gegenschlag lohnt. Natürlich finde ich schade, dass Blizzard die Elitemobs herausgenommen hat und alles zu vereinfacht hat. Die 6-, 8-, 10-, 12-Stunden-Schlachten waren in meinen Augen auch lustiger. Seit über 1,5 Jahren habe ich kein WoW mehr gespielt, weil es mir in anderen Bereichen einfach zu kitschig geworden ist (Motorräder als Reittiere usw.)
> 
> Bei WoW ist mit der Arena immerhin ein Versuch unternommen worden, um die Spieler nach Spielstärke einzuteilen. Natürlich nutzen einige auch die Mechanik aus, um neue Teams nach oben zu spielen. Bei einem Spiel, wie CS geht man jedoch nicht ständig mit 0 Kills aus der Arena. 2/3 der Random-Szenarien habe ich in den Weihnachtsferien deutlich verloren und das wird sich jetzt ja nicht gebessert, sondern eher verschlechtert haben.
> 
> Warum berichtet Buffed bitteschön so gut wie garnicht mehr von Warhammer, obwohl es mehrere Mitarbeiter gespielt haben bzw. nach wie vor spielen? Ich vermute mal, dass es einfach zu wenig Warhammerspieler gibt. Somit würden rechnen sie mit keiner Kundschaft, die ihre Werbeanzeigen begutachten.



Den Punkt mit der Arena wollte ich auch anführen. Da wird man eben entsprechend eingestuft und trifft somit auf Gegner die auch schaffbar sind. Ebenso hat man bei den BGs den Stammgruppenanmeldungen einen Riegel vorgeschoben in WoW, weil es den Leuten einfach keinen Spaß gemacht hat gegen Stamms anzurennen. Das sind beides Mechaniken, die genau das bewirken, was Peraine1 in seinem "lustigen" Post zu verarschen sucht. Natürlich wird man nicht nach Alter / Geschlecht trennen können, aber es gibt dennoch genügend Möglichkeiten dies über die Spielmechanik etwas einzuteilen (perfekt wird es nie sein, das ist uns allen klar, aber in T4 WAR ist es einfach nur ultrakacke). Ebenso ist es bei CS usw. auch nicht der Fall, dass man gezwungen wird gegen die Weltelite zu spielen. Da gibt es eine Vielzahl von Servern die auch moderiert werden und es ist auch für Anfänger was dabei etc. Zudem kann man Shooter mit MMORPGs sowieso nicht vergleichen, da die komplette "Char progression" flach fällt beim Shooter. Bei RPGs ist es einfach doppelt schlimm, weil sowohl das "Können" (Übung, Erfahrung, schnellere Reflexe) als auch die Char-Progression (Items, Skills, Punkte) entscheidenden Einfluß auf das Geschehen haben. Oft genug sticht bei RPGs der 2. Punkt den 1. komplett aus (größtmöglicher Frustfaktor)- das gibt es bei Shootern überhaupt nicht.

Seit der Einführung des MMR ist es außerdem nicht mehr möglich in der Arena einfach ein neues Team zu erstellen um dann die "noobs" abzufarmen. Das MMR behält man nämlich auch wenn man ein neues Team gründet und entsprechend kommt man von Anfang an gegen Leute die auf einem ähnlichen MMR spielen.


----------



## xerkxes (4. März 2010)

Slayed schrieb:


> Warst du seit kurzem mal im Alterac?
> Das is kein PvP mehr das is stures PvE Gemosche, finds immer so witzig wenn beide seiten losstürmen und aneinander vorbeirennen >.<
> 
> Mfg Slayed



Das ist nicht erst seit gestern so. 
RPGs sterben aus, Hack'n'Slay wie in WoW ist gefragt. 
Open PVP/RVR stirbt aus, Esports-Arena wie in WoW ist gefragt (Parallelen zu Shooter Deathmatches gewollt).

WoW hat viel für das Genre getan um es am Ende zu zerstören.


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

@Contra gut geschrieben 
Wobei du musst bedenken Golrik und OBX sind diese Art Experten die War dank kostenfrei Acc aus dem T1 beobachten und dann hier ihre Expertenmeinung kund tun (Golrik hats nie ins t4 geschaft laut eigener Aussage und OBX spielt ja eh schon lange nimmer). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (4. März 2010)

mvposse schrieb:


> ich auch wenns kostenlos wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also niemals ^^.



Ich hatte die Tage ne Mail im Kasten wo es hieß das ich meinen Account für ne Woche freigeschaltet bekomme. Ich meine vom 8-15.März oder sowas. Evtl installiere ichs nochmal und schaus mir nochmal an aber das sterben eines Spiels wird man kaum aufhalten können.

Es ist schon seltsam. 
In WoW schreien alle nach PVP und motzen darüber wie schlecht es ist. In anderen Spielen könnte man sich austoben wie man will. 
Ich sehs grade in Aion. Da könnte man soviel PVP machen wie man will wenns denn genug Spieler geben würde die Bock hätten. 
Aber es spielen sehr viele Spieler Aion die garkein Interesse an PVP haben. Sie machen PVP nur wenns dafür Items ( aka Goldmünzen ) gibt. Ansonsten besteht unser glorreiches PVP daraus Lowies zu ganken wann immer wir sie sehen oder sie an nem Riss abzufarmen. 
Ich spiele jetzt seit Ultima Online bis auf wenige Ausnahmen jeden Titel und in keinem gab es richtig gutes PVP. 
Potential vom Spiel war da aber es sagte iwie keinem zu. 
Daher muss ich leider sagen das das beste PVP was ich jemals gespielt habe das in Ultima Online war. 
Aber sowas will heute kaum einer noch spielen. Wer will schon alle Items verlieren wenn er ins Gras beist ? 
Wobei die Items auch bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen von der Stange waren und somit sehr leicht ersetzbar.

In Aion sehe ich es halt grade immer wieder. Endlose Diskussionen zum Thema Keep Raids und Keep Defs. 
Der Neid anderer Spieler oder kleinerer Legionen ist riesig. 
Immer stehn die gleichen Namen der gleichen Legionen an den Keeps.
Wird erfolgreich gedefft bekommt die Legion der grade das Keep gehört Extragoldmünzen auch wenn keiner von denen dabei war.
Das ist für viele ärgerlich und unfair und daher flamen sie sich in bester WoW-Brachland-Chat-Marnier gegenseitig zusammen.
Daher beschlossen die größeren Legionen erst garnicht mehr in den Abyss zu gehn was zur Folge hat das da jetzt garnix mehr läuft.
Wir haben 0% Einfluss, evtl mal 10% aber das wars dann auch gewesen.
Schon geht das geflame wieder los das die großen Legionen doch gefälligst mal ihren Arsch in Bewegung setzen sollen und aufhören sollen Twinks zu spielen. 
Man kanns eben keinem Recht machen. 

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich aber nur auf Balder / Asmo und Lephar / Elyos. Beides extreme Situationen. Auf Balder sehen Asmos derzeit kein Land und auf Lephar auch nicht bzw wenig denn da sind die Balaur stärker vertreten als die Asmos. Kromede ist wohl auch grade angeschlagen. Wochenlang dominierten die Elyos und gestern kam der Knall. 84% Asmo, 16% Balaur, 0% Elyos. Ausgeglichene Server sind leider Mangelware.


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

Klingt grusslig zeigt aber das der Spielerhersteller wohl doch keinen Einfluss darauf hat wie es schlussendlich zwichen den Fraktionen ausschaut .Selbst wenn man da zu Beginn ne Spielersperre innerhalb der Fraktionen hat.
Bzw dachte ich die NPCs solln die Balance zwchen den Fraktionen herstellen (PvEvP hies da glaube das Zauberwort) ?


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Den Punkt mit der Arena wollte ich auch anführen. Da wird man eben entsprechend eingestuft und trifft somit auf Gegner die auch schaffbar sind. Ebenso hat man bei den BGs den Stammgruppenanmeldungen einen Riegel vorgeschoben in WoW, weil es den Leuten einfach keinen Spaß gemacht hat gegen Stamms anzurennen. Das sind beides Mechaniken, die genau das bewirken, was Peraine1 in seinem "lustigen" Post zu verarschen sucht. Natürlich wird man nicht nach Alter / Geschlecht trennen können, aber es gibt dennoch genügend Möglichkeiten dies über die Spielmechanik etwas einzuteilen (perfekt wird es nie sein, das ist uns allen klar, aber in T4 WAR ist es einfach nur ultrakacke). Ebenso ist es bei CS usw. auch nicht der Fall, dass man gezwungen wird gegen die Weltelite zu spielen. Da gibt es eine Vielzahl von Servern die auch moderiert werden und es ist auch für Anfänger was dabei etc. Zudem kann man Shooter mit MMORPGs sowieso nicht vergleichen, da die komplette "Char progression" flach fällt beim Shooter. Bei RPGs ist es einfach doppelt schlimm, weil sowohl das "Können" (Übung, Erfahrung, schnellere Reflexe) als auch die Char-Progression (Items, Skills, Punkte) entscheidenden Einfluß auf das Geschehen haben. Oft genug sticht bei RPGs der 2. Punkt den 1. komplett aus (größtmöglicher Frustfaktor)- das gibt es bei Shootern überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Seit der Einführung des MMR ist es außerdem nicht mehr möglich in der Arena einfach ein neues Team zu erstellen um dann die "noobs" abzufarmen. Das MMR behält man nämlich auch wenn man ein neues Team gründet und entsprechend kommt man von Anfang an gegen Leute die auf einem ähnlichen MMR spielen.



tja, der eine findet es toll, der Rest nicht. Nicht umsonst spielt die Mehrheit der WoWler kein Arena.

Periane, ich hab deinen Fragebogen mal ausgefüllt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leitest du das bitte zu Mystsikk weiter?


----------



## OldboyX (4. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> tja, der eine findet es toll, der Rest nicht. Nicht umsonst spielt die Mehrheit der WoWler kein Arena.
> 
> ...



Dennoch gibt es einige, denen die Arena gefällt. In meinem Realmpool alleine gibt es zb. 5000 3er Teams etc. Außerdem ändert das nichts an der Sache mit den SGs in den Bgs.

Es ist nach wie vor dieselbe leidige Diskussion.

PVE? WoW viel besser (da wirst sogar du zustimmen)
PVP? Bgs hat WoW genauso, RVR "ähnliches" gibts in Alterac, Insel und Tausendwinter und Arena / duelle hat nur WoW

Für mich bietet WAR einfach nix, das ich in WoW nicht auch hätte. Dafür bietet mir WoW zahlreiche Dinge, die ich in WAR nicht haben kann (dazu auch viel bessere Technik, weniger Bugs usw.). Unter anderem eben auch PVP-Systeme, wo man gegen ähnlich gute Spieler / Gruppen kommt. Ich hab halt gern eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten für meinen monatlichen Beitrag (der ja bekanntlich gleich hoch ausfällt). Gratis T1 ftw!


----------



## Peithon (4. März 2010)

Man kann im Alterac nach wie vor genau wie im RvR nach PvP suchen, indem man die Türme verteidigt, sich an die Nachschublinien stellt usw. Das geht bei Warhammer jedoch nur bedingt. Durch die Massen an Flugpunkten usw. macht es keinen Sinn sich vor der feindlichen Hauptstadt aufzustellen, um die Nachrücker abzufangen. Die einzige Möglichkeit dazu hat man im Grunde nur, wenn der Feind die eigene Stadt angreift. Wobei beim Alteractal eben beide Fraktionen zahlenmäßig ausgeglichen sind. 

Das ist bei Warhammer jedoch nicht der Fall. Bzw. interessiert es ja auch nicht, ob die eigene Hauptstadt angegriffen wird oder nicht. Ich kann mich noch gut an einige Alteracs erinnern, wo eine Seite schon wie der sichere Sieger aussah und eine verbissene Verteidigung und ein unkoordinierter Angriff dafür gesorgt haben, dass die ganze Sache nochmal gedreht wurde. Das kann bei Warhammer jedoch nicht zustande kommen, weil die Walze schließlich von der Gegenseite nicht aufgehalten werden kann.


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> RVR "ähnliches" gibts in Alterac, Insel und Tausendwinter



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca9GuwuOVZc


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. März 2010)

Billige Lösung, weils einfach zu machen ist. Das ist ohne große ws zu ändern. Einfach Belohnung einführen, Items und fertig. Das ist billig. Nach über 1 Jahr, hätten sie auch paar Dinge mehr ändern könne. Im ganzen die Items, bissel anpassen etc. 

Aber CC ist ein Problemkind.
Denn CC ist in WAR nicht möglich, wenn WAR große Schlachten auf engen Raum will. Dann verlangt es von jedem, dass man Kommunikationsmittel nutzt wie TS/Mumble ähnliche Progs. Dann das man genau schaut, wie wo wer welche Buffs nutzt, welche Debuffs setzt etc. Das geht recht gut im kleinen Still, SC still. Aber im großen mit 2 Kts und mehr, wird es schwer.
CC ist eben genau hier ein Problem. Die Immunität schaft nicht das Problem des CCs ab. Denn CC ist taktisch eine Option. Aber in einem Spiel mit epischen Schlachten als Ziel, finde ich unpassend und wenn dann muss es optisch sichtbar sein. Aber deutlich, nach dem Motto Knockdown, Knockback, Root und Snare. Das war es am CC. Damit kommt gut voran und kann vieles Darstellen. Schweigen und Entwaffen ist so ein Ding und dann noch Stun und noch Taumeln. Das ist viel zu viel und ist am Ende alles dennoch das selbe. Nur das man halt hier und da noch Autohiten kann oder eher Freikommt. 
Das problem ist aber, WAR ist recht Zerglasstig, die Engen Burgen, engen Gänge und Plätze, da hat man es schwer mit AE nicht alles frei zu schießen. Deswegen ist es wirklich enorm hart dort ein Balanced zufinden.
In Meinen Augen geht CC nur für Kleine Massstäbe, ala halt Arena bei WOW oder wirklich wenn man die Kämpfe auseinander zieht. Aber nur im kleinen Massstab, da man dort ohne Probleme Leute fesetzten kann und sie nicht im Chaos der Leute untergehen. Im Großen Still, sind aber andere Dinge wichtig. Da man mit seinem Körperblocken kann, sind eher Knockdowns und -backs. Perfekte CCs und sollten auch neben Root/Snare die einzigen bleiben. Da man damit einfach die Gegner um sicher herum, halten kann und damit Wälle aus Metall und Fleisch aufbauen kann. Denn CC ist schwer zu handlen.
Die Immunität aber ist ne einfache Lösung. Man hat vor dieser Lösung dem Tank ein SKill gegeben aus jedem CC Freizukommen. Das Ding gibt es immernoch. Der Skill wurde nie wirklich verbessert, weil es zu stark wäre. Also mal ne Immunität von CC einführen für 5 Sekunden etc. Die Vorschläge für diese Taktik waren viel Seitig, geändert wurde dieser Skill nie wirklich. Dann aber bekommen alle ne CC Immunität? 
Das Problem ist und bleibt CC muss man im Maßstab sehen. Masse oder halt Single und dann muss man achtgeben, was man wen wie gibt. Da viele Massen CC haben und diese Single CCs mit behindern, kommt es eben zu diesen Problem. Als Tank will ich den Caster schützen, der macht sein Taumeln und ich mein Knockbakc oder er sein Root und ich Knockback. Bam ... taja. Aber ich werde ihn schon schützen können, wozu hab ich meine Skills? 
Wenn es also ein Teamplay ist, dürfte kein Caster ein AE CC haben, um sich selbst vor anderen Meels zu schützen. Das müssten die Tanks übernehmen oder andere DDs. So ist es aber nicht der Fall und viele nutzen ihn eben gegen einzelne Targets und erwischen dann andere mit, die es garnicht interessiert. Das ist schwer zu handlen, aber ne Immunität ist keine Lösung, sonder nur eine Art Pflaster.

Die 2. Rampen nach Patch rede hab ich gelesen und fand sie echt bissel übertrieben. Meine sowas ist ein Patch, da muss man nicht noch loben und rechtfertigen, dafür ist die Community da. Die haben die 2. Rampe so gelobt, als hätten sie ganze Lakes verändern müssen von Grund auf alles verschieben. Das beste ist aber, dass Schriftrollen dann nicht mehr da waren, weil sie unter der Rampe liegen oder durch Erhöhung und Veränderung verschwunden waren. Ich meine ... das ist normal das sowas passiert, aber peinlich wenn man dann so lobt. Als hätten die Typen jeden RVR Lake aufs kleinste studiert, ausgemessen und dann ihre Rampe eingbaut, in dem sie die Burg enorm aufwendig erweitert haben etc. Die haben so gesehen eine Ecke ausgebaut, Rampe eingebaut fertig. Klar ist es nicht fix gemacht. Aber das Problem der Mauern blieb bestehen. Es war nur 1 Teil, also ein Ansatz und mehr nicht. Es war eben ein Anfang und nicht mehr. Aber sie haben es in diesen Patch verkauft, als hätten sie nicht nur alle Wünsche der Community erfüllt, sondern sich selbst übertroffen und vorallem mit über 6 Monaten schnell geandelt. Also dieses Ding hab ich echt gelesen und fand es enorm übertrieben und selbst beweiräuschernd. Auch viele ihrer Zukünftigen Patchpläne, dass vorgeplänkel davon liest sich fast immer so, als würde Mythic ja nie Fehler machen.

Klar ist es meine Sichtweise. Aber ich staune immer wieder, dass eine große und erfolgreiche Bude wie Mythic, die mit DAoC ja super Leistung erzielt hat, nicht mal über ihr altes Spiel hinauskommt vom Status her. Die haben kein Schritt vorwärts gemacht. CC ist bei einem Spiel mit vielen Leuten schwer zu balancen, weil es bei weniger Leuten (im SC) halt dann über ist. Die Immunität aber, schaft CC ab. Dann kann man es gleich abschaffen. Dann fahren alle besser damit. Dann den Caster kurzzeitig "Prots", die diese am Leben halten oder den Heilern mehr gewicht geben. Das diese neben Heilung, auch Prots haben um andere vor Schaden zu schützen. Also kurz gesagt es gibt kein CC. Snare kann es ruhig geben, aber alles andere nicht. Dafür aber viel mehr Abhängigkeit dann von der Gruppe. Aber das ist es auch nicht. Man hat eben so einen Mix daraus. Aus Gruppenskills und 1vs1 und das geht schief. Hat ja WOW gut bewiesen. 

Ja dennoch wird halt am Ende das SC hauptsächlich durch den Zerg entschieden. Das Problem, man kann alleine ja auch nichts machen und wenn man dann toll rumlabbert, interessiert es keinen. Klar müsste man die SC ändern, wenn man sowas will. Aber ein SC ist auch ein guter Ort dafür. Natürlich muss man es nicht einbauen. Aber es wäre mal was anderes und würde sich enorm vom RVR Lake unterscheiden. Also man kann ein SC eben auf verschiedenen Wegen interessant machen. Nicht nur mit einfachen Items. Das ist eh für einige der Grund, am RVR teil zu nehmen RR und damit Items, alles andere ist neben Sache. Der Endcontent besteht im Item farmen und das Problem, was ist dananch? Alles Dinge, mit den sich Mythic zu spät beschäftigt hat. 

Meine wenn Mythic mit ihren nächsten Plänen, bissel mehr erfolg hat. Dann ist ja ok, aber wenn sie weiter so eine Politik fahren. Ein Patch löst das Problem, dann wird es immer so bleiben. Balanced Patch hat so gesehen, für sie Balanced gelöst. Ob es wirklich so ist, bezweifel ich. 

Nein das mit dem Gleich verstehst du falsch. Das Problem ist, dass ein Balanced darin besteht ein Bezugsystem zu haben, mit den man Skills vergleichen kann. Es geht nicht darum sie gleich zu machen, es geht darum. Das man eine Art 0 Mechanik hat. Also einen Grundstock und die Mechaniken verändern diesen eben. Es geht nicht ums Gleich machen. Ich meine man muss sich nur Guild Wars anschauen. Das hat eben so ein einfaches Grundkonzept. Sau einfach eigentlich. Aber die Klassen sind alle Unterschiedlich, man kann als Krieger auch DD machen und Tank etc. Aber es baut auf einfache Dingen auf. Skills unterscheiden sich dort eben durch APkosten, Wirkzeit und Wirkungsdauer, sowie Cooldown. Diese Dinge und die Mechanik bestimmen die Fähigkeit. Aber nicht, dass ein Schwertmeister einen Debuff/Buff Proc hat mit zufällig Skills und ein Ritter hat 1 Festen Skill als Debuff/Buff und es ist ein und das selbe. Wiederspricht sich aber in der Mechanik und Einsatzt. Es geht nicht ums verstehen. Es geht darum, dass man als Ritter also einen Skill hat, der dann kein Sinn macht wenn ein Schwertmeister in der Gruppe ist und andere Stat Buffs sind genauso. Aber nicht weil der Schwertmeister es auf sich macht, sondern auf die ganze Gruppe. Als Eisenbrecher hab ich dann ähnliche Skills für mich und mein Eidfreund. Denn ich Gruppeunabhängig festlegen kann, guard natürlich nicht. Das heißt ich kann 2 Leut schützen, wo alle anderen nur 1 können. Doch erlaubt mir mein Extra Pool als Eisenbrecher, enorme AP Reg und AP ausnutzung. Während der Schwertmeister von AP enormabhängig ist, sich selbst AP aber nicht geben kann. Aber ich als Eisenbrecher kann es, obwohl AP für mich nicht so wichtig sind. 
Man brauch eine Einfache Grund Mechanik. Es geht darum, dass man einen Vergleich hat. Sonst hatm an eben Skill Chaos, jede Klasse hat enorm Skills und Spiegelskills etc. Das kommt einen viel vor, kommt einen auch vor als würden einige Klassen damit Mechaniken besitzten. Aber ein Schattenkrieger muss seine Richtige Haltung, für den Richtigen Skill haben und wenn er sie wechselt, hat er auf alle Skills GCD und auf seine Haltungen 4.5 Sekunden. Genau so wie die Kommandos eines Sonnenritters. Warum? Reicht der normale CD für die Skillreihe nicht aus, man kann eh so oder so nur einmal wechseln und der GCD verbiete eh den nächsten Skill. Also kann man doch die Haltung vom GCD befreien, sie werden damit sogar teil der Mechanik und deutlich effektiver. Während der BW ja nicht sowas zu beachten hat, der brauch nur Heiler. Das ganze geht nicht auf. Der Schwertmeister hat seine Tänze ... ja aber das ist nichts weiter, als ein Zwang zur Rotation von Skills. Egal wie er sie einsätzt, er kommt ein Vor oder geht auf Start zurück. Es gibt kein wirkliches Tanzen oder nur schwer in dem bleiben. Dann gibt es aber selfbuffs und pbAE, die man so casten kann ohne Gegner und damit dann Tanzen kann. Das heißt man kann bevor man zum Feind geht, schon im richtigen Tanz, für den passend Skill sein. Das geht aber nur über ganz bestimmt skill, die kein Zeil Voraussetzten. Das ist aber nicht Sinn dieser Skills. 
Das Problem es soll nicht so werden wie WOW. Das man alles vereinheitlich. Aber wenn der Skill 1 und das selbe macht, ist es einheitlich. Die Mechanik drum herum, ist doch dann fast egal. Das Ergebniss ist wichtig und dort ist wichtig, zu sehen wie oft man diesen SKill nutzen kann und wieviel erbetrifft, für welche Kosten und dafür brauch man ein Grund Stein, damit man eben dort ein Vergleich hat. Es geht nicht darum das jeder auf die selbe Weise den Skill einsetzten soll. Es soll nur so sein. Das jemand, der ihn als Single hat, dass Ding öfters nutzen kann, als jemand mit AE und natürlich muss der AE teuerer sein. 
Meine wie jeder AP regt, kann schon eine Mechanik für sich sein. Wie jeder seine Skills aktiviert, ob ne reihenfolge oder nicht, ist alles Mechanik. All das kann Mechanik sein. Es ist aber unbalanced wenn eine Klasse vollen Zwang durch ihre Mechanik erhält, wenn eine andere keinen Zwang hat und rumspamen kann, was gerade nötig ist. Das geht nicht auf. Es soll keine Einheit kommen, aber ein Bezugsystem. Wie Guild Wars halt oder das man eben ein Pool hat und der Zusatzpool nur durch den Hauptpool aufgebaut wird und genutzt werden kann. So das dieser Pool ne Art "2. Mana" ist, aber kein Primär, sondern Sekundär halt. So ist es ein zweiter Pool, der vom ersten Teilweise völlig unabhängig funzt und das darf auch nicht sein. AP müssen ausgeben werden und AP reduzieren muss sich auch auf den 2. Pool auswirken, der 2. Pool ist dafür aber ein perfekter Weg für diese Klassen AP zu regen und zu sparen, dafür haben sie aber 0 Möglichkeiten AP zurück zu bekommen. Da sie ja über den 2. Pool ihren AP Pool schonen und damit regen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (4. März 2010)

mit dem Ende der RP-Server ist auch WAR für mich gestorben.


----------



## OldboyX (4. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ca9GuwuOVZc



Churchak ohne Argumente ist wieder da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wart ich link dir auch coole youtube videos.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2010)

RvR ähnliches in Alterac/1k Winter/Insel? Also ich hab da noch nie 400 Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen sehen... in WoW allgemein nicht, das Spiel schmiert nämlich, trotz "viel besserer Technik" schon bei 120 Spielern auf engem Raum ab. Und ja, auch solche Kriterien sind für ein Mass RvR Game, so wie sich WAR schimpft, wichtig. WAR hatte nie den Anspruch für kleine Kämpfe und das wird es hoffentlich auch nie haben.

Denn Balancing gibt es eh nicht und im Kleinen fallen Balancingprobleme stärker auf als im Großen.


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Churchak ohne Argumente ist wieder da!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Argumente bzw zur Diskusion geeignete Meinungen hab ich(und andere) hier und in andern Threads genug gebracht.Das du die dann meist ignoriest und dann lieber 3 Tage die Klappe gehalten hast um auf den nächsten Thread zu lauern um dann wieder das gleiche "Bla Bla WAR ist Doof" wie immer abzusondern dafür kann ich ja nun nix. 

Warum also noch gross Argumente bei dir bringen? Das sind Perlen vor die Säue mehr ned.Du bist doch eh seit 1 Jahr an deiner Meinung festgetackert (wobei ne eigendlich nicht vor nem Halbenjahr war ja noch Aion der Heilsbringer in Sachen PvP bei dir,imo scheints ja wieder WoW zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und bildest dir ein aus deiner maximal T1 Sicht noch mitreden zu können und den Durchblick zu haben. Das du nun ernsthaft Alterac als RvR ähnlich bezeichnest ist doch schon wieder nen neuer Beweis das du null Ahnung hast von was du da schreibst und mein Link hat das was man davon halten kann nun mal bedeutend besser auf den Punkt gebracht als es ne 1000 Wort Post je könnte weniger ist halt doch ab und an mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (5. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Denn Balancing gibt es eh nicht und im Kleinen fallen Balancingprobleme stärker auf als im Großen.



balancing fällt auch im grossen auf nur bissl anders. in einen pvp spiel, in dem lvln so schnell geht, muss man sich nur die anzahl der gespielten chars in den schlachtzügen anschauen. es kommen auf jeden schatti mal geschätzte 4 bis 5 bw, auf jeden sm 4 ritter. bei destro das gleiche verhältniss bei magus/ sorc, bg/chosen (viele neue schwarzorcs sieht man auch nicht mehr). mythic sollte den wenig gespielten klassen (also auch cb, wl, maschi) mal bissl liebe schenken um wieder mehr vielfalt ins geschehen zu bringen.
bin auch jetzt schon aufs gejammer (wie teilweise jetzt schon beim aa stacking) gespannt wenn mehr gruppen mit tyrann und den 4 er set boni rumrennen.


----------



## Thurgom (5. März 2010)

Warum sollten sie denn gewissen Klassen Liebe schenken ??

Ich finde JEDE Klasse hat ihren Sinn und Zweck und nur weil noch so viele in Bombergruppe laufen, welche schon lange nicht mehr so stark ist, heißt das doch nicht, dass die anderen Klassen zu schlecht sind ??? Viele Spieler wollen nur den einfachsten Weg wählen und denken, dass sie diesen Weg mit Ritter / BW / Siggi einschlagen können. Deswegen sind diese Klassen so beliebt. Wenn aber so eine Gruppe mal auf eine anständige Melee-Gruppe trifft, werden sie schnell merken, wo die Vorzüge der anderen Klassen liegen... Z.B. ist eine Gruppe mit Erzi+Runi+WL+Slayer+IB+SM > > > > als eine reine Chosen/Sorc/DoK Gruppe.

Ich denke mal der Trend ist schon langsam bemerkbar, dass Melee-Gruppen wieder stärker im kommen sind. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird man im T1/T2/... nur noch selten BW's / Ritter usw. sehen.


----------



## OldboyX (5. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> RvR ähnliches in Alterac/1k Winter/Insel? Also ich hab da noch nie 400 Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen sehen... in WoW allgemein nicht, das Spiel schmiert nämlich, trotz "viel besserer Technik" schon bei 120 Spielern auf engem Raum ab. Und ja, auch solche Kriterien sind für ein Mass RvR Game, so wie sich WAR schimpft, wichtig. WAR hatte nie den Anspruch für kleine Kämpfe und das wird es hoffentlich auch nie haben.
> 
> Denn Balancing gibt es eh nicht und im Kleinen fallen Balancingprobleme stärker auf als im Großen.



Das ist einfach Müll, was du erzählst. Jeden Tag in 1k Winter gibt es Anhäufungen von 120+ Spielern in WoW und das Spiel schmiert nicht ab. Und ein RVR-WAR Video mit 400 Spielern das flüssig läuft das wurde schon seit nem dreiviertel Jahr als Link verlangt von mir und bisher ist nichts gekommen außer einem Video von Teal (Mod hier), das weit weniger als 400 Spieler zeigt (weit weniger als 200 sogar) und unheimlich ruckelt / lagt.



Churchak schrieb:


> Argumente bzw zur Diskusion geeignete Meinungen hab ich(und andere) hier und in andern Threads genug gebracht.Das du die dann meist ignoriest und dann lieber 3 Tage die Klappe gehalten hast um auf den nächsten Thread zu lauern um dann wieder das gleiche "Bla Bla WAR ist Doof" wie immer abzusondern dafür kann ich ja nun nix.
> 
> Warum also noch gross Argumente bei dir bringen? Das sind Perlen vor die Säue mehr ned.Du bist doch eh seit 1 Jahr an deiner Meinung festgetackert (wobei ne eigendlich nicht vor nem Halbenjahr war ja noch Aion der Heilsbringer in Sachen PvP bei dir,imo scheints ja wieder WoW zu sein
> 
> ...



Wohl eher das Gegenteil. Ich argumentiere, du flamest. Das ist wohl viel eher die Reihenfolge, die im letzten und auch wieder in diesem Thread beobachtet werden kann. Nochmal zur Auffrischung deines Gedächtnisses:

Das


			
				OldboyX schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch gibt es einige, denen die Arena gefällt. In meinem Realmpool alleine gibt es zb. 5000 3er Teams etc. Außerdem ändert das nichts an der Sache mit den SGs in den Bgs.
> 
> Es ist nach wie vor dieselbe leidige Diskussion.
> 
> ...



habe ich gesagt und

das sinnvolle hier



			
				Churchak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ca9GuwuOVZc



hast du gesagt.

Ahhja...


----------



## Churchak (5. März 2010)

In dem Post schreibst du doch nix anders als das du WoW toll findest und mit WAR nix anzufangen weist.
Was soll ich dazu also schreiben? Ich hab dann das einzige an dem Post rausgenommen worüber man diskutieren bzw was ich kommentieren kann (in dem fall mit lautem lachen) bzw was in meinen Augen halbwegs wert ist kommentiert zu werden und fertig.Der Rest deiner Post ist nun mal einfach geschmacksbasiert und über Geschmack kann man ned streiten/diskutieren. 
Sollt ich nen Vollquote machen,dir für deinen ( mancher würd sagen schlechten) Geschmack gratulieren und dir dann auf die Schulter klopfen um dich für dafür zu loben oder dududu zu machen? Ich glaube nicht Tim.


----------



## C0ntra (5. März 2010)

Also beim besten Willen OldboyX, Argumente kann ich da auch nicht erkennen. Eher bist du der Typ, der Argumente die deinen Behauptungen zu wider sind, übergeht, anstatt sich mit ihnen auseinander zu setzen (z.B. die Diskussion, inwiefern im RR höhere Rüstungen den Char stärker machen).


----------



## wiligut (5. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Argumente bzw zur Diskusion geeignete Meinungen hab ich(und andere) hier und in andern Threads genug gebracht.Das du die dann meist ignoriest und dann lieber 3 Tage die Klappe gehalten hast um auf den nächsten Thread zu lauern um dann wieder das gleiche "Bla Bla WAR ist Doof" wie immer abzusondern dafür kann ich ja nun nix.
> 
> Warum also noch gross Argumente bei dir bringen? Das sind Perlen vor die Säue mehr ned.Du bist doch eh seit 1 Jahr an deiner Meinung festgetackert (wobei ne eigendlich nicht vor nem Halbenjahr war ja noch Aion der Heilsbringer in Sachen PvP bei dir,imo scheints ja wieder WoW zu sein
> 
> ...



/sign

Das einzig neue für mich war dass nun scheinbar nicht mehr Aion sein Heilsbringer ist, sondern wieder Wow.


----------



## Casp (5. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist nach wie vor dieselbe leidige Diskussion.
> 
> PVE? WoW viel besser (da wirst sogar du zustimmen)
> PVP? Bgs hat WoW genauso, RVR "ähnliches" gibts in Alterac, Insel und Tausendwinter und Arena / duelle hat nur WoW
> ...



Also das kannst du so als Argument nicht anführen.
Wenn du behauptest, die sechs Schlachtfelder (von denen meiner Meinung nach nur die alten drei gut sind) seien mit dem Inhalt von Warhammer vergleichbar und das immerselbe Gezerge in Tausendwinter bis der höchste Rang erreicht wurde und die Festung daraufhin innerhalb von einer Minute zu errstürmen sei "RvR ähnlich", dann kann ich als Warhammer Spieler genausogut die paar Instanzen von WAR mit dem PvE-Content von WoW gleichsetzen.

Und in Alterac kommt es schon seit längerem nicht mehr zu richtigen Kämpfen....

Auf dieser Grundlage ist jegliche Diskussion sinnfrei.

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Lari (5. März 2010)

Ihr seid ja immer noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz zu Tausendwinter, da es hier erwähnt wurde:
Limiterung auf 100 Spieler pro Seite, sind die Raids voll gerade zum Ende hin ein Lag-Festival.
Auch Dalaran ist performance-technisch momentan unterstes Niveau, aber was will man machen, die Technik gibts eben nicht her.

Lasst die WoW Vergleiche doch mal sein, kommt eh nichts gutes bei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. März 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Also das kannst du so als Argument nicht anführen.
> Wenn du behauptest, die sechs Schlachtfelder (von denen meiner Meinung nach nur die alten drei gut sind) seien mit dem Inhalt von Warhammer vergleichbar und das immerselbe Gezerge in Tausendwinter bis der höchste Rang erreicht wurde und die Festung daraufhin innerhalb von einer Minute zu errstürmen sei "RvR ähnlich", dann kann ich als Warhammer Spieler genausogut die paar Instanzen von WAR mit dem PvE-Content von WoW gleichsetzen.
> 
> Und in Alterac kommt es schon seit längerem nicht mehr zu richtigen Kämpfen....
> ...



Ich habe nichts "gleichgesetzt". Es ist für mich einfach ähnlich. In WAR habe ich nichts erlebt, das anders wäre als ein Gezerge im AV oder 1k Winter- mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass man mit mehr Leuten hinkann und es "permanent" zugänglich ist. Vom Spielprinzip ist es für mich absolut ähnlich - sogar dass der "Endteil" des RVR genauso PVE ist (Königsinis) wie die "Endteile" von AV oder Insel der Eroberung.

Dass WAR mehr RVR Content hat und eine größerer Anzahl an BGs habe ich auch nie bestritten. WAR hat also mehr BGs und mehr RVR, dafür keine Duelle und keine Arena. Insgesamt könnt ihr WAR ruhig den alleinigen Sieg im Bereich PVP geben. Dennoch bietet mir WoW einfach mehr in allen anderen Bereichen und auch für mich "genug" PVP.

Spiel ihr eigentlich alle neben WAR noch WoW, dass ihr so genau wisst, wie 1k Winter oder AV ablaufen, mit wievielen Spielern es ruckelt usw. Da spielen wir doch mal dieselbe Karte, die ihr bei WAR immer spielt:
- Bei mir gibts oft genug Kämpfe auch im AV, instant rushes sind eigentlich die absolute Ausnahme
- Bei mir ruckelt nichts und lagt auch nichts in 1k Winter, auch nicht bei insgesamt 200 Spielern
- ...



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim besten Willen OldboyX, Argumente kann ich da auch nicht erkennen. Eher bist du der Typ, der Argumente die deinen Behauptungen zu wider sind, übergeht, anstatt sich mit ihnen auseinander zu setzen (z.B. die Diskussion, inwiefern im RR höhere Rüstungen den Char stärker machen).



Dann verstehst du nicht, was Argumente sind. 

WoW bietet mir mehr Abwechslung fürs selbe Geld, das war das Grundargument für meinen Post. Es gibt kaum etwas, das ich in WAR machen kann und in WoW nicht (selbst wenn ich permanent große fights haben will, kann ich mir ja in WoW Raids auf die gegnerische Fraktion organisieren, so lange und in so großer Zahl, bis die Server ständig abschmieren - braucht halt Zeit, ne gute Gilde, soziale Interaktion usw. aber ohne die Sachen kann man ja WAR angeblich sowieso nicht spielen). Umgekehrt gibt es einiges.

Im Übrigen wurde in der RR Diskussion wiederholt belegt (auch mathematisch), dass ein höherer RR deutliche Vorteile bringt (da bessere Items und mehr RR Punkte). Es gibt nur einige lernresistente hier, die das nach wie vor abstreiten, doch jeder vernünftige Mensch versteht das eigentlich (sonst wären ja sowohl der RR als auch die Items komplett umsonst, was wiederum nur beweisen würde, dass mehr als T1 für lau komplett fürn Arsch ist). Angeblich ist ja auch der Unterschied zwischen 32er und 40er kaum vorhanden, da man ja "gebolstered" wird oder "gelehrmeistert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der Grund für meine Abwesenheit aus bestimmten Threads zu bestimmten Zeiten hat eher mit meinem RL zu tun, oder mit der Tatsache, dass es nicht jeden Tag lustig ist mit verblendeten fanboys darüber zu diskutieren ob
+12%
nun besser sei als 
+0%
von irgend nem stat.

PS: Meistens ist es aber doch lustig ^^



			
				willigut schrieb:
			
		

> /sign
> 
> Das einzig neue für mich war dass nun scheinbar nicht mehr Aion sein Heilsbringer ist, sondern wieder Wow.
> 0
> ...



Auch hier wieder wäre es angebracht, wenn du aufmerksamer liest was ich schreibe. Du kannst auch gerne alle Threads die ich zu Aion verfasst habe nachlesen. Ich habe immer gesagt, dass ich das Endgame nicht kenne und man erst nach release wird sagen können, ob das (für mich) aufgeht. Bekannt war, dass es den Asiaten gefällt ( ob auch den Westlern habe ich immer in Frage gestellt).
Zu allen anderen Punkten (Grafik, Technik, Serverstabilität, bugfreiheit zu Release, bessere und umfangreicher Patches dank größerer finanzieller Ressourcen aufgrund des Erfolgs in Asien) stehe ich nach wie vor und diese werden durchweg auch von der Fachpresse so gesehen und bestätigt. Auch stehe ich nach wie vor dazu, dass WAR im "maintainence mode" läuft. Nichts in den letzten Patches oder in dem was kürzlich angekündigt wurde, deutet auf irgendwelche größerern Veränderungen (mit entsprechendem Aufwand) hin. Da tut sich ja bei AoC mehr (deshalb auch "most improved MMO" etc.).

Aion habe ich aufgehört zu spielen, weil es mir zu zeitintensiv ist im Endgame (eben auch um geartechnisch mithalten zu können) und auch viel zu wenig Abwechslung bietet (grinden, Abyss und manchmal dreadgion sowie eine einzige 6Mann Endgame Instanze) - im Endeffekt dieselben Gründe wie bei WAR (nur dass mich bei WAR zusätzlich die ganzen bugs, schlechte synchro/lags und aussichtslosigkeit in Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklung abschrecken).

Bei Aion ist wenigstens mit 1.9 und 2.0 einiges in der Pipeline. Ob das maßgeblich das Grundkonzept des Endgames ändern wird glaube ich erst - wie bei WAR - wenn ich es sehe ^^


----------



## Lari (5. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Spiel ihr eigentlich alle neben WAR noch WoW, dass ihr so genau wisst, wie 1k Winter oder AV ablaufen, mit wievielen Spielern es ruckelt usw. Da spielen wir doch mal dieselbe Karte, die ihr bei WAR immer spielt:
> - Bei mir gibts oft genug Kämpfe auch im AV, instant rushes sind eigentlich die absolute Ausnahme
> - Bei mir ruckelt nichts und lagt auch nichts in 1k Winter, auch nicht bei insgesamt 200 Spielern
> - ...



Also da muss ich als WoW-Spieler widersprechen.
Ich habe bisher kein Alterac erlebt, indem nicht aneinander vorbeigeritten wird und Tausendwinter laggt am Ende in der Festung immer.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das auf anderen Servern wirklich anders ist, es sei denn der Server ist recht leer.

Und nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Es ruckelt rein garnichts, der Server geht in die Knie. Cast-Time jenseits von gut und böse, Ziele (Belagerungsmaschinen) nicht angreifbar etc.


----------



## Pymonte (5. März 2010)

Die größte (und flüssige) WAR Schlacht war nach dem Erengrad Transfer zu Drakenwald wo 378 Ordler gegen 297 Destros gespielt haben. Und danach waren die Großraids auch durchschnittlich mit 4-8KTs vertreten, nicht selten auch auf beiden Seiten. Durch den Bogi Bug ist die Destro Beteiligung runter gegangen, relativiert sich aber gerade.

Und OldboyX, deine Meinung ist kein Argument. Aufgrund einer subjektiven Einstellung zu "argumentieren" artet (wie man bei dir immer liest) einfach nur in Behauptungen aus. Dir mag WoW alles bieten, daher ist WAR für dich auch nicht sinnvoll. Mir bot WoW gegen Ende BC/Anfang WotLK gar nichts mehr. Daher spiele ich nun WAR. Alles keine Argumente.

Aber das bei WAR mehr Spieler aufeinander treffen können ohne Servercrash, als in WoW, das ist tatsächlich mal Fakt. Mehr will ich nicht dazu sagen, ich hab wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## Brummbör (6. März 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie denn gewissen Klassen Liebe schenken ??
> 
> Ich finde JEDE Klasse hat ihren Sinn und Zweck und nur weil noch so viele in Bombergruppe laufen, welche schon lange nicht mehr so stark ist, heißt das doch nicht, dass die anderen Klassen zu schlecht sind ??? Viele Spieler wollen nur den einfachsten Weg wählen und denken, dass sie diesen Weg mit Ritter / BW / Siggi einschlagen können. Deswegen sind diese Klassen so beliebt. Wenn aber so eine Gruppe mal auf eine anständige Melee-Gruppe trifft, werden sie schnell merken, wo die Vorzüge der anderen Klassen liegen... Z.B. ist eine Gruppe mit Erzi+Runi+WL+Slayer+IB+SM > > > > als eine reine Chosen/Sorc/DoK Gruppe.
> 
> Ich denke mal der Trend ist schon langsam bemerkbar, dass Melee-Gruppen wieder stärker im kommen sind. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird man im T1/T2/... nur noch selten BW's / Ritter usw. sehen.



dann stell mir mal ne hübsche gruppe zusammen in der ein schatti und ein maschi vorkommen. bin schon mal gespannt wie eine solche gruppe mit den beiden dds gegen assist oder bomber setup bestehen soll. wenns geht mit erklärung wo genau der vorteil eines set ups mit den klassen liegt oder wo genau der sinn und zweck ist. mir fällt spontan nichts ein warum man die beiden statt eines single dmg geskillten bws mitnehmen sollte. lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.
auch schön dass du mir erklärst wie man ne bombergruppe zerlegt, nur hab ich in dem post auf den du antwortest nichts über bombergruppen geschrieben, sondern nur übers klassenverhältniss das man im rvr (schlachtzügen) findet. in scs mags ja stimmen mit dem melee assist, nur im orvr sieht man als destro immer ne bw wand auf sich zurennen weil da der ae spamm am effektivsten ist.und wenn genügend ae da ist platzt auch der beste assist train recht schnell.


----------



## Kranak90 (6. März 2010)

Ich frage mich warum der Thread nicht WoW PvP vs. WAR RvR heißt.


----------



## Slayed (6. März 2010)

So, auch wenn ich mir nur die erste Seite nochma durchgelesen hab und sowas von kein Plan hab bei welcher Diskussion ihr nu schon wieder zeigt antworte ich jetzt trotzdem mal (MUHAHAHAHA ich bin so Evil >.<)

Also, hab mir gestern mal 'nen Testaccount gemacht und lass da grade schön Patchen, mein Pc wurd dank genialer einbauten die mir noch nie aufgefallen sind (Ati GraKa eingebaut + ne Nvidia Onboard GraKa fetzt so richtig schön wenn du Ati Treiber drauf hast ~.~) en bissel entschlackt.
Deshalb schau ich erstmal ob mein PC überhaupt WAR noch packt, wenns bei 10Mann kämpfen in T1 schon laggt kann ichs ja eh vergessen bzw. muss nachrüsten.

Ps.: Geb Kranak irgendwie recht, wobei, irgendwie wird in fast JEDEM Forum fast nur noch über GAME XYZ Vs. WoW geplappert. 
 	Wobei es eigtl. nur das WAR Forum ist, aber naja is ja eh alles Relativ	*-.-*

 Mfg 
Slayed

Hoffe man schießt oder Bewirft sich demnächst aufm Schlachtfeld mit Granaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> dann stell mir mal ne hübsche gruppe zusammen in der ein schatti und ein maschi vorkommen. bin schon mal gespannt wie eine solche gruppe mit den beiden dds gegen assist oder bomber setup bestehen soll. wenns geht mit erklärung wo genau der vorteil eines set ups mit den klassen liegt oder wo genau der sinn und zweck ist. mir fällt spontan nichts ein warum man die beiden statt eines single dmg geskillten bws mitnehmen sollte. lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.
> auch schön dass du mir erklärst wie man ne bombergruppe zerlegt, nur hab ich in dem post auf den du antwortest nichts über bombergruppen geschrieben, sondern nur übers klassenverhältniss das man im rvr (schlachtzügen) findet. in scs mags ja stimmen mit dem melee assist, nur im orvr sieht man als destro immer ne bw wand auf sich zurennen weil da der ae spamm am effektivsten ist.und wenn genügend ae da ist platzt auch der beste assist train recht schnell.



ich spiel häufig in noch "schlechteren" Setups. Geht dennoch. 2 Schattis, 1 HJ (ich), 1 SM, 1Erzi und 1 Runi. Schattis können sehr gut assisten und fokussen, die sind halt, wie der HJ auch, nur nicht im AoE zu gebrauchen. Der Maschi ist auch gar nicht so schlecht, wie man in Wertis Blog nachlesen kann. Ein Bombersetup ist in dem Moment besiegt, wo der erste DDler tot ist und das geht recht fix. Mit 2 Schattis, die die PBAoEler auf große Reichweite runterziehen, ist das sogar recht easy.


----------



## Shagkul (6. März 2010)

Ich bin zur Zeit etwas wenig, bzw. garnicht online und auch für WAR habe ich keine Zeit mehr, aber hört doch mal auf so dramatische Überschriften zu formulieren!

Das dient der Sache wirklich nicht, zumal ich schon wieder mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann sich auch mal bemühen weniger dramatische Titel zu wählen.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Fyralon (6. März 2010)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Leute ich will hier nicht rumjammern oder sonst irgendetwas nur, ich hab , wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt , wieder mit WAR angefangen und muss feststellen es hat sich echt gemausert.
> 
> Die früheren nervigen Probleme wurden ausgemerzt und man sieht das WAR Team hat sich Mühe gegeben.
> 
> ...




Goa selbst und niemand anderes lässt dieses Game sterben!

3 Mal !!! neu angefangen und dreimal hab ich mich selbst davon überzeugen dürfen das nichts aber auch rein gar nichts geändert wurde an der extrem beschissenen Performance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB.....so nicht,sorry.Von langzeitmotivation will ich erst gar nicht sprechen....




Mfg


----------



## Churchak (6. März 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> mir fällt spontan nichts ein warum man die beiden statt eines single dmg geskillten bws mitnehmen sollte.



nen Schatti könnt man statt nem 2. BW einpacken für perma Heladebuff,perma Snare,15% mehr kritt für die ganze Grp,schnelleres AP Reg für die ganze Grp sprich er wär für die eigene Assist Grp extrem nützlch.
Zumal wenn er auf Plänkeln gespielt wird (also im Takik Set 25% meh dam auf max 40 fuss + 20% mehr kritts dafür plänklerangriffe max 40 fuss Reichweite ) gar ned mal sooo wenig Dam fahrn kann wie man immer sagt zumal man mit dem Schatte auch noch auf recht ordenliche absorb zahlen kommen kann (bin als ichs drauf angelegt hab ans Rüssi cap gekommen sprich hat 75% nahkampfabsorb).

Maschi das gleiche die wenigsten scheinen zu wissen das der Maschi die 2. Klasse bei der Ordnung ist die nen AE taumeln hat sprich nen schütze Maschi kann in ner assist grp ne schöne bereicherung sein. Bzw einfach mal die 50% Autoattack Takik mit reinnehmen dazu noch die 15% mehr dam durch Signalfeuer und man steigert seinen Schadens schon mal ordendlich.Klar an die Spielzeuge die da nen Schatti hat kommt man ned ran.

 Beide verlieren nicht an Schaden,bzw killen sich quasi selber sobald es den eigenen Heiler zerrissen hat.

Und sicher BW ist bedeutend random freundlicher man braucht da halt nur kochendes,woge,healdebuff,woge, nova ,kochendes woge,woge,woge,kochendes,healdebuff,woge,nova ohe moral 2 ist rdy woge wird nun damit durch Feuerball getauscht spamen. Dafür kippt er aber auch bedeutend schneller.


----------



## Slayed (6. März 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Goa selbst und niemand anderes lässt dieses Game sterben!
> 
> rein gar nichts geändert wurde an der extrem beschissenen Performance
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir aber Wiedersprechen!
Ich hab den Freimonat gespielt und aufgehört weil mir mein Slayer auf stufe 30 kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat in den T3 Burgen gabs teilweise total Kranke Ruckelorgien wie wenn ich Crysis auf meinem Handy spielen wollte. (Gut liegt wahrsceinlich auch an meinem pc aber Wurst!)

Dann nach ner 2-4 monatigen Pause wieder eingeloggt und es hat zwar noch geruckelt aber nicht mehr so stark!
Aber ich denke ma dass das Ruckeln bei mir auch Stark durch mein PC ausgelöst wurde.

Aber egal bei meinem Wiederbeginn hat es trotzdem weniger geruckelt.


Mfg Slayed


----------



## Peraine1 (6. März 2010)

Ich denke er meint die Serverperformance, die ist, zumindest bei uns dank GoA, wirklich unter aller Sau.


----------



## OldboyX (6. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die größte (und flüssige) WAR Schlacht war nach dem Erengrad Transfer zu Drakenwald wo 378 Ordler gegen 297 Destros gespielt haben. Und danach waren die Großraids auch durchschnittlich mit 4-8KTs vertreten, nicht selten auch auf beiden Seiten. Durch den Bogi Bug ist die Destro Beteiligung runter gegangen, relativiert sich aber gerade.
> 
> Und OldboyX, deine Meinung ist kein Argument. Aufgrund einer subjektiven Einstellung zu "argumentieren" artet (wie man bei dir immer liest) einfach nur in Behauptungen aus. Dir mag WoW alles bieten, daher ist WAR für dich auch nicht sinnvoll. Mir bot WoW gegen Ende BC/Anfang WotLK gar nichts mehr. Daher spiele ich nun WAR. Alles keine Argumente.
> 
> Aber das bei WAR mehr Spieler aufeinander treffen können ohne Servercrash, als in WoW, das ist tatsächlich mal Fakt. Mehr will ich nicht dazu sagen, ich hab wichtigeres zu tun.



Das ist sehr richtig, was du da sagst wieso, dass mir WoW zur Zeit besser gefällt als WAR. Die Gründe die ich dafür nenne, sind aber nunmal Argumente und ebenso die Gründe, wieso mir WAR nicht gefällt. Nur plötzlich wird hier, weil euch alles was ich sage nicht in den Kram passt die Definition eines Arguments neu gestaltet.

Nach eurer neuen Auslegung gibt es überhaupt keine Argumente, denn so gesehen kann ich das alles umgekehrt genauso über alles sagen, was euch an WAR gefällt und an WoW stört, dass das keine Argumente sind, sondern einfach nur Behauptungen / eure Meinunngen.

WAR gefällt mir nicht ist z.b. schon per se ein Argument um es nicht zu spielen (zwar nicht auf Fakten gestützt, aber dennoch ein Argument).

WoW hat mehr PVE als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt).
WoW hat Arena und WAR nicht ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt).
WoW bietet mehr und mehr verschiedene Inhalte als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt).
WAR bietet RVR-Lakes mit Massenschlachten und WoW nicht ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt).
WoW hat ein Vielfaches mehr Spieler und viel größerer Ressourcen für die Weiterentwicklung als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt).
usw.

Kommt mal schön auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück, was nun ein Argument ist und was nicht. Ihr müsst nicht jedem Argument zustimmen oder davon überzeugt werden, damit es ein gültiges Argument wird...



			
				Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Also da muss ich als WoW-Spieler widersprechen.
> Ich habe bisher kein Alterac erlebt, indem nicht aneinander vorbeigeritten wird und Tausendwinter laggt am Ende in der Festung immer.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das auf anderen Servern wirklich anders ist, es sei denn der Server ist recht leer.
> 
> Und nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Es ruckelt rein garnichts, der Server geht in die Knie. Cast-Time jenseits von gut und böse, Ziele (Belagerungsmaschinen) nicht angreifbar etc.



Ja, keine Ahnung kann auch nichts machen außer eben sagen, dass es bei mir nicht so ist. Der Lag kann auch an deiner Leitung liegen oder sowas, ein Kollege (selber Server sogar) klagt auch immer über derbe lags in 1k Winter, aber bei mir isses nunmal nicht so.


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist sehr richtig, was du da sagst wieso, dass mir WoW zur Zeit besser gefällt als WAR. Die Gründe die ich dafür nenne, sind aber nunmal Argumente und ebenso die Gründe, wieso mir WAR nicht gefällt. Nur plötzlich wird hier, weil euch alles was ich sage nicht in den Kram passt die Definition eines Arguments neu gestaltet.
> 
> Nach eurer neuen Auslegung gibt es überhaupt keine Argumente, denn so gesehen kann ich das alles umgekehrt genauso über alles sagen, was euch an WAR gefällt und an WoW stört, dass das keine Argumente sind, sondern einfach nur Behauptungen / eure Meinunngen.
> 
> ...



Argument: These, Behauptung, Beweis

These: WAR läuft flüssiger bei großen Schlachten als alle anderen MMOs. Behauptung: Wenn man alle anderen MMOs vergleicht, die PvP Content besitzen, so kann man bei WAR die meisten Spieler auf einem Fleck haben, ohne dass der Server abstürzt. Beweis:
WAR mit vielen Spielern (300+): http://www.youtube.c...u/1/zB38H9qsyNI und ein WoW Stadtraid: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TIA6MVED83Y

Natürlich kann man zu der These noch mehr Behauptungen aufstellen und mehr Beweise erbringen, aber das und NUR DAS ist ein Argument!

"WAR gefällt mir nicht ist z.b. schon per se ein Argument um es nicht zu spielen (zwar nicht auf Fakten gestützt, aber dennoch ein Argument)."

Ist nicht auf Fakten gestützt und damit eine Meinung und KEIN Argument.

"WoW hat mehr PVE als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt)." Naja, WoW hat mehr Quests, verteilt auf 2 Addons. Wenn man die Questdichte runterbricht hat WoW auch nur unwesentlich mehr Quests als WAR. Das einzige, wo WoW mehr bietet, sind Raids, davon hat WAR ja nur den Stadtraid, und mehr Instanzen. Allerdings sollte man nun nochmal drüber nachdenken was die Primärkonzepte der Spiele sind: WoW = PvE, WAR = RvR. Von daher erübrigt sich hier das Vergleichen. Solange WAR nicht einen anderen Fokus setzt, wird es immer wneiger PvE als WoW haben, so wie WoW eben nie das RvR/PvP bieten wird wie WAR.

"WoW hat Arena und WAR nicht ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt)." Aha... ja, WoW hat ne Arena und WAR nicht. Korrekt. Das ist aber das gleiche wie beim PvE, WAR sollte kein E Sports Game werden und auch bei WoW rudert man ja nun weit zurück und will weg vom Klasseneinheitsbrei (Ghostcrawler meinte ja selber, dass die Klassen nciht 1on1 gebalanced werden können und sie daher vom Prinzip absehen... sieht man auch am Pfad der Titanen, der verdächtig dem Mastery Baum aus WAR ähnelt, nur mit nem anderen Design und vllt. mehr Gimmickskills (dafür gibt es in WAR bei fast jedem Level eine neue Taktik/Fertigkeit/Fähigkeit... gleicht sich also aus)). Und das Arena äußerst unbeliebt ist, außer bei den Arenaspielern (und deine 5k Teams ist natürlich auch sehr beschönigt, wenn man die mal alle anschaut, sieht man, dass viele Teams doppelt belegt sind, kaum gespielt wurden usw.), wurde ja auch schon eingestanden. Das ist also etwas, was für WoW spricht, wenn man Arena mag. Mit RvR hat das allerdings nichts zu tun. Wobei es ja auch schon eine große 6vs6 Szene in WAR gibt, aber dort muss man sich natürlich auch mit Leuten messen, die vielleicht besser spielen als man selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"WoW bietet mehr und mehr verschiedene Inhalte als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt)." Ja, mehr Timesinks, mehr Grind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Mehr Berufe bedeuten vor allem mehr Grind, sowohl für die Berufe, als auch für die Wirtschaft ingame usw. Das finden Spieler toll und andere wieder nicht (ich z.B.), da der eine eben gern einloggt um 2h stumpf Mobs zu kloppen oder gathering-spots abzugrasen und der andere lieber was erlebt (RvR, Raids, Instanzen, RP usw) ohne großen Aufwand.

"WAR bietet RVR-Lakes mit Massenschlachten und WoW nicht ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt)." Tatsächlich, siehe oben.

"WoW hat ein Vielfaches mehr Spieler und viel größerer Ressourcen für die Weiterentwicklung als WAR ist ein Argument (auf Fakten gestützt)." Ja gut, aber da sowohl HdRO, EvE, als auch AoC mit ähnlichen Spielerzahlen wie WAR auskommen und dennoch produzieren, ist das wohl noch untergeordnet.

Wie du siehst, kann man zu Argumenten auch viel besser argumentieren und es stellt sich heraus, dass es eben doch nur subjektive Betrachtungen sind. Objektiv kann man im Endeffekt nur über Grafik, Sound & Musik (in gewisser Weise) und Aufbau des Spiels reden.


----------



## OldboyX (6. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Argument: These, Behauptung, Beweis
> 
> ...



Da liegst du schon nicht ganz richtig. Ein Argument muss nicht zwangsläufig einen Beweis erbringen und schon gar keinen allgemein gültigen. Das mag vielleicht für eine sehr enge, wissenschaftliche Definition von Argument gelten (und selbst da gibt es Argumente, die zu falschen Ergebnissen führen können), aber mit Sicherheit nicht für den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch des Wortes oder gar für das, was man rhetorisch als Argument bezeichnet.



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht auf Fakten gestützt und damit eine Meinung und KEIN Argument.



Siehe oben und lies nochmal genau nach, was ein Argument ist (nicht nur die Definition rauspicken, die dir gerade passt). Geschmack ist mit Sicherheit auch ein Argument zum Beispiel für die Entscheidung ob ich eben WAR oder WoW spiele. Oder ob ich einen Audi oder einen VW kaufe. Du kannst gern sagen, dass das für dich nicht ausschlaggebend ist, oder dein Geschmack anders liegt, aber die Argumenthaftigkeit der Aussage als solche, die kannst du nicht in Abrede stellen, das ist einfach falsch.

Der ganze Rest (meine Quotes und deine Meinung dazu) wären laut deiner eigenen Definition generell keine Argumente. Wie jetzt also?


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da liegst du schon nicht ganz richtig. Ein Argument muss nicht zwangsläufig einen Beweis erbringen und schon gar keinen allgemein gültigen. Das mag vielleicht für eine sehr enge, wissenschaftliche Definition von Argument gelten (und selbst da gibt es Argumente, die zu falschen Ergebnissen führen können), aber mit Sicherheit nicht für den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch des Wortes oder gar für das, was man rhetorisch als Argument bezeichnet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die Wikipedia Auslegung. Ein Argument funktioniert nur, wenn man auch belegt, was man sagt. Dazu braucht man natürlich nicht immer einen Beweis wie oben, das stimmt schon, aber ein "weil ich es eben so finde" ist auch kein Beleg, sonst wäre jegliche Argumentation von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt. So machen es ja Frauen auch gerne.
"Ich mag das neue Auto nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum, es ist in allen Belangen besser. Aber ich mag es eben nicht." Das ist zwar persönlicher Geschmack, aber kein hinreichender Beleg. Ein Beleg wäre hingenen: "Ich mag das neue Auto nicht, der Sitz drück und das Lenkrad fühlt sich unangenehm an." Der Unterschied ist zwar marginal, aber er ist vorhanden. Im ersten Beispiel wird nur behauptet, im zweiten Beispiel wird hingegen auch ein Beleg angegeben. Dieser ist nicht allgemeingültig oder beweisbar (außer es haben alle Leute in diesem Auto das Problem), aber er ist ein Ausdruck des persönlichen Empfindens und dient daher als Argument, warum Person Y das Auto nicht mag (bzw es auch nicht weiterempfiehlt).

Und ich spreche dir deine Meinung ja nicht ab, ich bin nur bei manchen Argumenten von dir auch der Meinung, dass dies eben nur hörensagen ist und veraltete Erfahrung. Und manchmal auch einfach nur eine Behauptung ohne Beleg (das ist ja auch normal, man sollte sich dann aber nicht daran stören, wenn dann jemand diese Behauptung wiederlegt).

Ist aber eh egal, wir kennen deine Meinung ja schon und wissen was dir nicht an WAR gefällt, den Rest kannst du ja mit den anderen leuten hier im Forum klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollt ja btw auch nur darauf hinaus, dass Alterac/1k Winter sicherlich nicht mit dem WAR RvR vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Terlian (6. März 2010)

Wieso nicht?

Stehe gerade auf Drakenwald im T1 und versuche jemanden zu finden, der mir ein paar Dinge hält, damit ich umloggen und einen neuen Charakter starten kann, um mit diesem dann die Sachen abzuholen... nichts zu machen.

"Schicks per Post" war die einzige Antwort, dann mal freundlich erklärt das dies noch nicht möglich ist... danach war Ruhe, hilft mir im Moment aber auch nicht groß weiter.

Mal ehrlich, bei soviel "Hilfsbereitschaft" ärgert es einen schon fast eine Vollversion - liegt nun bei der Post, ein Hoch auf Postboten die nicht mehr klingeln - gekauft zu haben.

Wäre es irgendwie eine vollkommen ausgefallene Bitte oder ein unverschämtes "zieht mich mal wer durch instanz xyz" könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber wenn da Leute so oder so nur rum stehen, wieso können die einem da nicht kurz helfen?


----------



## OldboyX (6. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das ist die Wikipedia Auslegung. Ein Argument funktioniert nur, wenn man auch belegt, was man sagt. Dazu braucht man natürlich nicht immer einen Beweis wie oben, das stimmt schon, aber ein "weil ich es eben so finde" ist auch kein Beleg, sonst wäre jegliche Argumentation von vorneherein zum scheitern verurteilt. So machen es ja Frauen auch gerne.
> "Ich mag das neue Auto nicht. Ich weiß nicht warum, es ist in allen Belangen besser. Aber ich mag es eben nicht." Das ist zwar persönlicher Geschmack, aber kein hinreichender Beleg. Ein Beleg wäre hingenen: "Ich mag das neue Auto nicht, der Sitz drück und das Lenkrad fühlt sich unangenehm an." Der Unterschied ist zwar marginal, aber er ist vorhanden. Im ersten Beispiel wird nur behauptet, im zweiten Beispiel wird hingegen auch ein Beleg angegeben. Dieser ist nicht allgemeingültig oder beweisbar (außer es haben alle Leute in diesem Auto das Problem), aber er ist ein Ausdruck des persönlichen Empfindens und dient daher als Argument, warum Person Y das Auto nicht mag (bzw es auch nicht weiterempfiehlt).
> 
> Und ich spreche dir deine Meinung ja nicht ab, ich bin nur bei manchen Argumenten von dir auch der Meinung, dass dies eben nur hörensagen ist und veraltete Erfahrung. Und manchmal auch einfach nur eine Behauptung ohne Beleg (das ist ja auch normal, man sollte sich dann aber nicht daran stören, wenn dann jemand diese Behauptung wiederlegt).
> ...



Und wieder nein. Wenn mir das neue Auto nicht gefällt, weil es grün ist und ich die Farbe nicht mag, dann reicht das vollständig aus. Dann mag mein Beweis zwar nur ein für mich persönlich gültiger sein, aber das reicht vollkommen aus für ein rhetorisches Argument. Zudem beißt dich dein eigener beleg für einen hinreichenden Beweis in den Arsch. Schließlich ist das "der Sitz drückt, das Lenkrad fühlt sich unangenehm" genauso "Meinung und Geschmack" wie alles was ich über WAR sage. Mir gefällt WAR nicht (mag das neue Auto nicht), weil RVR "nur" wie 1k Winter / AV ist (Lenkrad unangenehm / Sitz drückt). Du siehst das anders und RVR ist für dich komplett verschieden von AV. Kann man nichts machen - gibt es keine Beweise. Weiter gehts mit: Wieso ist es "ähnlich"? Für mich ist es "ähnlich" weil ich bei beiden in ner größeren Gruppe Spieler rumrenne, PVP mache und irgendwelche Ziele einnehme oder verteidige, mit Belagerungswaffen auf Burgen schieße und PVE Bosse klatsche. Für dich ist es nicht "ähnlich", weil das eine instanziert ist und das andere nicht und bei WAR mehr Leute reinpassen.

Alles schön und gut und wir werden uns nie einig sein. Nur die Versuche in diesen Beispielen meine Aussagen als "Nicht-Argumente" und deine als "Argumente" zu bezeichnen die sind völlig hirnrissig.

Wie du selbst schon sagst, könnte man nach deiner eigenen Definition über gar nichts diskutieren, das nicht objektiv nachweisbar ist. Und selbst dann hast du die Grenzen, die uns schon lange durch Postmodernismus / radikalen Konstruktivismus bekannt sind. Insofern bringt das nichts, dies derartig einzuschränken. Bei einem MMO gibt es vielerlei Faktoren, die durchaus Argumente sind und gültig, die sich außerhalb reiner Zahlen bewegen.


----------



## Casp (6. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Spiel ihr eigentlich alle neben WAR noch WoW, dass ihr so genau wisst, wie 1k Winter oder AV ablaufen, mit wievielen Spielern es ruckelt usw. Da spielen wir doch mal dieselbe Karte, die ihr bei WAR immer spielt:
> - Bei mir gibts oft genug Kämpfe auch im AV, instant rushes sind eigentlich die absolute Ausnahme
> - Bei mir ruckelt nichts und lagt auch nichts in 1k Winter, auch nicht bei insgesamt 200 Spielern
> - ...



Ja, ich habe erst diesen Monat wieder in WoW geschaut und war bitter enttäuscht vom Alterac-Tal bzw. was daraus geworden ist. Kann aber auch am Realmpool liegen.


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wieder nein. Wenn mir das neue Auto nicht gefällt, weil es grün ist und ich die Farbe nicht mag, dann reicht das vollständig aus. Dann mag mein Beweis zwar nur ein für mich persönlich gültiger sein, aber das reicht vollkommen aus für ein rhetorisches Argument.



Korrekt.



> Zudem beißt dich dein eigener beleg für einen hinreichenden Beweis in den Arsch. Schließlich ist das "der Sitz drückt, das Lenkrad fühlt sich unangenehm" genauso "Meinung und Geschmack" wie alles was ich über WAR sage.



Nein, tut er nicht. Der Unterschied ist offensichtlich. Und ja, natürlich ist dein Geschmack bezüglich WAR deine Sache, aber die Aussage, das Alterac mehr RvR bietet als WAR ist faktisch falsch und sogar beweisbar falsch.



> Mir gefällt WAR nicht (mag das neue Auto nicht), weil RVR "nur" wie 1k Winter / AV ist (Lenkrad unangenehm / Sitz drückt). Du siehst das anders und RVR ist für dich komplett verschieden von AV. Kann man nichts machen - gibt es keine Beweise. Weiter gehts mit: Wieso ist es "ähnlich"? Für mich ist es "ähnlich" weil ich bei beiden in ner größeren Gruppe Spieler rumrenne, PVP mache und irgendwelche Ziele einnehme oder verteidige, mit Belagerungswaffen auf Burgen schieße und PVE Bosse klatsche. Für dich ist es nicht "ähnlich", weil das eine instanziert ist und das andere nicht und bei WAR mehr Leute reinpassen.



RvR ist nicht wie ein 1k Winter/Alterac. Alterac hat eine Spielerlimitierung, 1k Winter in gewisser Weise auch. 1k Winter hat nur 1 Keep, daher gibt es immer nur 1 Attacker und 1 Defender. Die Rückzugsmöglichkeit in ein 2. Keep (und damit das Verhindern des Zonenlocks durch deffen) geht vollkommen verloren, vor allem, da 1k Winter ne Zeitbegrenzung hat und man damit nicht taktieren kann. Ist der Feind einmal zu stark, dann hat sich das schon erledigt. Alterac hat ähnliche Probleme. Sicherlich, die T4 Kampagne "endet" auch damit, dass der letzte Boss (der feindliche König) fällt. Und in WAR gibt es auch PvE Nachtraids (und die wird es auch immer geben, bis Endschlacht endlich komplett RvR ist. Aber mal schauen was 1.3.5 bringt. In den USA gabs ja schon einen Stresstest dazu). Aber in Alterac kommt es so gut wie gar nicht zu PvP Handlungen. Und ein Keep Belagerung gibt es auch nicht mehr. Alterac zu Classic Zeiten, das war tatsächlich dem RvR sehr ähnlich. Viele Spieler, viel PvP und man musste sich durch die Feinde durchkämpfen. 
Das sind Fakten, im Gegensatz zu deiner Meinung. Offenes PvP/RvR ist immer anders als instanziertes, das weißt du ja selber, da noch weit mehr Faktoren in das Schlachtglück reinspielen als in einer geschlossenen Schlacht. Außerdem sind die Burgkämpfe auch different. Alterac hat gar keine Belagerung, 1k Winter wird nur von den Spielzeugpanzern dominiert, die ein Großteil der WoW-Community auch nicht mag. Ist der Gegner einmal in der Burg, dann ist die Schlacht entschieden und vorbei.




> Alles schön und gut und wir werden uns nie einig sein. Nur die Versuche in diesen Beispielen meine Aussagen als "Nicht-Argumente" und deine als "Argumente" zu bezeichnen die sind völlig hirnrissig.


Es bezog sich nachwievor nur auf deine Aussage, das 1k Winter/Alterac das gleiche sind wie Open RvR. Alles andere war nicht gemeint.



> Wie du selbst schon sagst, könnte man nach deiner eigenen Definition über gar nichts diskutieren, das nicht objektiv nachweisbar ist. Und selbst dann hast du die Grenzen, die uns schon lange durch Postmodernismus / radikalen Konstruktivismus bekannt sind. Insofern bringt das nichts, dies derartig einzuschränken. Bei einem MMO gibt es vielerlei Faktoren, die durchaus Argumente sind und gültig, die sich außerhalb reiner Zahlen bewegen.



Lies den Abschnitt am besten nochmal, denn ich habe nicht gesagt, das man mit Behauptung-Beleg-Beweis nicht argumentieren kann, sondern dass eine Argumentation dann unsinnig ist, wenn ja eh jeder "seine Meinung" hat und diese immer korrekt und unantastbar ist. Egal wie falsch und verschroben sie auch ist. Und man kann eigentlich NUR über Sachen sinnvoll diskutieren und argumentieren, die auch objektiv belegbar sind. Bei einem MMO mag es viele subjektive Faktoren geben, doch dann ist ein Vergleich, oder gar der Versuch eine allgemeingültige Aussage in dieser Richtung zu treffen, hinfällig. 

Das heißt ja nicht, dass man nicht seine Meinung und Eindrücke schildern darf. Aber ein konstruktives Vergleichen dieser Parameter (aber das wissen wir ja eh schon alle) ist dann nicht möglich. Vor allem da der Mensch eh von seinem eigenen Verstand geblendet wird.


----------



## C0ntra (6. März 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> 
> Stehe gerade auf Drakenwald im T1 und versuche jemanden zu finden, der mir ein paar Dinge hält, damit ich umloggen und einen neuen Charakter starten kann, um mit diesem dann die Sachen abzuholen... nichts zu machen.
> 
> ...



Hast du nach dem "Schicks per Post" noch eine Erklärung im Channel nachgeliefert, warum es nicht geht? Ich war dabei bzw hab es mitbekommen im Chat aber naheliegend ist es nun mal mit der Post.


----------



## Terlian (6. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Hast du nach dem "Schicks per Post" noch eine Erklärung im Channel nachgeliefert, warum es nicht geht? Ich war dabei bzw hab es mitbekommen im Chat aber naheliegend ist es nun mal mit der Post.



Ja, danach kam keine Antwort mehr... war wohl zu viel verlangt einige Minuten kostbarer Zeit zu opfern um wen zu helfen.
Na ja, starte gerade den letzten Versuch für heute, aber anscheinend muss man mehrere Accounts haben, wenn man Gegenstände weiter reichen will...

Sooo, nach langem Warten dann doch noch jemanden gefunden, herzlichen Dank an die nette Sigmarpriesterin, hat mir sogar noch 10g geschenkt, obwohl ich nur 90s auf dem hatte.


----------



## Thoraros (6. März 2010)

WoW-PvP und WAR-RvR miteinander zu vergleichen ist scho aweng arm ... In WoW gibt es feste Zeiten und Begrenzungen, dazu kommt der Bergriff der Abhärtung... WAR hat einfach das bessere PvP bzw. RvR Punkt. Oldboy warste nicht so ein stolzer Aion-Fan? Was los? Läufts ned rund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (7. März 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Ja, danach kam keine Antwort mehr... war wohl zu viel verlangt einige Minuten kostbarer Zeit zu opfern um wen zu helfen.
> Na ja, starte gerade den letzten Versuch für heute, aber anscheinend muss man mehrere Accounts haben, wenn man Gegenstände weiter reichen will...
> 
> Sooo, nach langem Warten dann doch noch jemanden gefunden, herzlichen Dank an die nette Sigmarpriesterin, hat mir sogar noch 10g geschenkt, obwohl ich nur 90s auf dem hatte.



Ich war dann nicht mehr da gewesen und habe es nicht mehr mitbekommen.
Wolltest du den Namen des Chars behalten oder wozu 2 Accounts? Ausloggen, neuen Char erstellen, wieder umloggen und Post an den neuen Char verschicken.


----------



## Terlian (7. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich war dann nicht mehr da gewesen und habe es nicht mehr mitbekommen.
> Wolltest du den Namen des Chars behalten oder wozu 2 Accounts? Ausloggen, neuen Char erstellen, wieder umloggen und Post an den neuen Char verschicken.



Na ja, zum einen noch immer Trial Account - wahrscheinlich bis Montag - da ist nicht viel mit Post, zum anderen habe ich schon 10 Charakter und der weiße Löwe war nun nicht wirklich so mein Fall, an dessen Stelle steht nun ein frischer Schwertmeister.

Den zweiten Account dann eben zum "mulen", weiss nur nicht ob das so einfach geht, also ob man 2x WAR laufen lassen kann und beim Handeln dann hin und her wechselt.

Es hat heute eben nur etwas nervend rum zu fragen und entweder keine oder nur wenig hilfreiche Antworten zu erhalten, dann eine Pause eingelegt und nochmal versucht, da hat es dann auch geklappt.

Ente gut, alles gut.


----------



## Terratec (7. März 2010)

Zum Thema Warhammer aussterben lassen: Evtl gibt es in Warhammer Bugs usw, aber ich möchte mich trotzdem nochmal für das tolle Verhalten von MSNG bedanken, die so lange Keeps hin- und herclaimen, bis die Tore verbugt sind. Sowas trägt wesentlich zum Spielspaß und dem Erhalten von Spielern und somit letztlich auch Warhammer bei. Danke!

lg, Rirnark


----------



## Pymonte (7. März 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zum Thema Warhammer aussterben lassen: Evtl gibt es in Warhammer Bugs usw, aber ich möchte mich trotzdem nochmal für das tolle Verhalten von MSNG bedanken, die so lange Keeps hin- und herclaimen, bis die Tore verbugt sind. Sowas trägt wesentlich zum Spielspaß und dem Erhalten von Spielern und somit letztlich auch Warhammer bei. Danke!
> 
> lg, Rirnark



rofl, MNSG iz hacking da WAR Univerze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (7. März 2010)

Oldboyx, letztendlich interessiert es hier niemanden, warum du WARHAMMER nicht magst und weshalb du WoW den Vorzug gibst. Gerade oder zumindest nicht in einem Thread, in dem es eigentlich nur darum geht, dass sich WAR in letzter Zeit stark verbessert hat und viele dem Spiel infolgedessen eine neue Chance geben sollten.

Schwachsinnig sind da eher solche Aussagen: 



OldboyX schrieb:


> aber es gibt dennoch genügend Möglichkeiten dies über die Spielmechanik etwas einzuteilen (perfekt wird es nie sein, das ist uns allen klar, aber in T4 WAR ist es einfach nur ultrakacke)





OldboyX schrieb:


> Dafür bietet mir WoW zahlreiche Dinge, die ich in WAR nicht haben kann (dazu auch viel bessere Technik (...)


Von viel besserer Technik kann wohl kaum die Rede sein, Warteschlangen, Lags bis zur Unspielbarkeit, volle Instanzenserver...

Und so weiter und so fort
in diesem Sinne, erstell einen eigenen Thread und schreibe dort dein Tagebuch weiter.


----------



## Thoraros (7. März 2010)

Wir dürfen auf die PAX gespannt sein:
http://ao-lai.blog.de/2010/03/06/erneuter-investigativer-bloggerismus-addon-frage-8126907/

Wie im letzten Jahr wirds sicherlich eine Ankündigung geben ala LotD


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. März 2010)

Naja das einbinden würde aber seltsam sein. Meine Land der Toten passt schon vom hintergrund her nicht wirklich rein. Die Frage wäre auch wie weit es geht, warum man dort dann Krieg führt und nicht wieder im Imperium? Das wäre alles eben bissel unpassend. Meine die haben im Imperium noch genug Gebiete, in den man Kämpfend könnte. Meine Nuln, Middenheim etc. Das wäre alles passender und stimmig, weil es einfach auch indirekt um Altdorf geht. Mal die PAX abwarten.

Aber das mit Alterac muss man mit Vorsicht genießen. Mehr RVR bietet es nicht, würde ich nicht sofort sagen. Klar ist AV eine andere Überlegung. Es ist auch aus alten Tage. Ich meine das die Konzepte heut nicht mehr so aufgehen, hat ganz andere Ursachen. Da man eben die XR-Server hat und nicht mehr das es ist unser AV. Bei WAR gibt es aber auch sowas, indirekt obwohl es eigentlich mein Realm ist. Aber genau das geht bei WAR unter. Dieser Kampf um das, was man eigentlich errreichen will. Es geht unter, dass man um das Imperium kämpft. Weil die Lakes einfach nicht wirklich so aufgebaut sind, dass man dieses Gefühl bekommt und NSC abschlachten und Wertlose BOs für einen Zonenlock erobern, trägt dazu nicht bei. Bei AV war es damals die alte Zeit, wo die Leute noch diese Wir gefühl hatten und auf reinen PVP Servern war es eh noch ein zacken anders, da man nie alleine war. Also wer alleine in Strangle unterwegs war und nicht seine Kumpels hatte, hatte 0 Chance wenn man gecampt wurde. Also hatte man ne aktive Freundesliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kannte sich halt. Man half mal seinen Twink und bekam hilfe. Aber diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Klar gibt es immernoch Letue die so sind und Gilden, Allianzen und Freunde. Aber die große Gemeinschaft ist anders geworden und WAR ist nicht wirklich für sowas ausgelegt. Ego gewinnt bei WAR extrem, dass klingt jetzt zwar hart, ist aber teilweise echt so. Ego heißt nicht unbedingt kein Teamplay. Es heißt aber, ich helfe niemanden der nicht mir zum Vorteilverhilft und in einem Lake heißt es, scheiß auf Nachzügler. Nachzügler haben Pech, die sollen sich sammeln und kommen und wenn es nur 3 gibt, ist es ihr Problem das sie nicht zur Burg kommen, ich bin da etc. Wenn man selbst versucht zu gehen ist man ein Nachzügler, aber findent tut man nur wenige für sowas. Also bleibt man. wenn man auf einem Mount sitzt, nie abmounten und helfen. Der Feind kann schnell zu viel werden und flieh ist eine lächerliche Fähigkeit. Also heißt es vorbei reiten und zur Keep oder BO, wo der Rest ist um die RP/Einfluss abzufarmen. Wenn dann der Leader noch so einen Dummen Spruch bringt "HAb gesagt zur Keep und nicht den Feind Zergen", weiß man eh was Phase ist.

Aber WAR beginnt diesen Weg zu gehen. Das Leute nur noch RVR gehen rein wegen Items. Das ihn egal ist was die anderen labbern, zusammen bleiben für RR und Einfluss und Loot, alles andere ist egal und wenn man die SC verliert. Scheiß auf die Punkte, da ist nicht der Zerg. Der Zerg ist in der Mitte und killt gerade Sinnlos andere. Egal dort gibt es Loot. Der Zerg killt gerade den Keeplord, bin ich dabei. Wie ich bleib net bei der Burg zurück und spähe, während ihr Leute killt etc.

Das am Ende der Gegner egal ist, sonder nur NSC gehacke, wegen Bonus Ehre/RP und Bonus XP/XP und halt Einfluss/Erfolge/Einträge. Alles andere ist völlig egal. Das man Spieler killen kann, ist neben Sache. Das macht man, wenn es die anderen auch machen. Nach dem Motto, wenn ich merke ich bin alleine mit kleiner Gruppe und erobere die Bunker, dann geb ich das auf und Zerge mit. Genau so ähnlich ist es in WAR teilweise schon und hat die Anzeichen von dieser Bewegung. Aber da sind zum Teil die Spieler natürlich schuld, dass sie nicht wirklich mit einander kämpfen wollen. Aber auch Mythic trägt schuld daran, dass sie eben nicht wirklich den RVR Kampf belohnen. Sondern sowas wie einen Zonenlock enorm beschenken, denn Weg dahin aber nicht wirklich. Das man den Keeplord kill richtig belohnt bekommt, wenn man sogar gegen Verteidiger kämpft. Wenn aber nicht bekommt man auch lohn. Genau das selbe um BOs. Man bekommt aber keinen richtigen Lohn (Beide Seiten) dafür das man einfach nur um ORte kämpft. Der Bonus ist ja zwar da, aber das ist kein anreiz zu Items und Extra Marken und extra Einfluss/RP/XP etc.

WAR geht den Weg den WOW gegangen ist. AV zeigt es deutlich und das verhalten dort, ist auch teilweise schon dass verhalten in WAR. Klar dominieren noch teilweise Gilden das geschehen und lenken dem entgegen. Aber das sind wie damals bei WOW, Gilden die dann jeder kennt und jeder der RVR/PVP liebt, kennt auch ihre Mitglieder und dann heißt es eben oh Gott das ist "Grimork Eisenpelz", nach dem Motto. Diese Gilden kennt man dann, diese Leute auch. Aber das sind nur einige und die sind nicht immer on, da die ja auch andere Dinge machen. Aber wenn sie On sind, macht RVR/PVP Spaß. Wenn sie es nicht sind, ist es wie ... naja mit dem Zerg mitlauefn und ja nicht drüber nachdenken. Wenn der Leader sagt Angriff auf Wehrlose Keep und nur paar störische Wiedersprechen, taja dann auf Leader hören und mit dem Zerg ziehen. Ob es nun 0 Spaß macht NSC zu töten und deutlich mehr Leute zu moschen. Es bring wenigstens mehr als zu 5 oder zu 6 ne Keep versuch gegen 2 KTs zu halten. Denn dort bekommt man nur ein Blaues Auge und paar RP fürs Kill von unvorischtigen. Bei dem Zerg bekommt man Marken, RP, XP, Einfluss und natürlich Loot. Also =) dutzende Dinge aufeinmal. Aber WAR hat in diesem Punkt den selben Fehler gemacht und noch mehr Items und neue Gebiete mit neuen Items, wird immer mehr dieser Weg von WOW uns das Schicksal von AV.


----------



## Pymonte (7. März 2010)

Es gab so häufig Kriege gegen Arabia und Khemri in der Geschichte von Warhammer und da war das Imperium auch ständig vom Chaos belagert. Sowas als Lorebruch zu titulieren zeugt von Unkenntnis.


----------



## C0ntra (7. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Naja das einbinden würde aber seltsam sein. Meine Land der Toten passt schon vom hintergrund her nicht wirklich rein. Die Frage wäre auch wie weit es geht, warum man dort dann Krieg führt und nicht wieder im Imperium? Das wäre alles eben bissel unpassend. Meine die haben im Imperium noch genug Gebiete, in den man Kämpfend könnte. Meine Nuln, Middenheim etc. Das wäre alles passender und stimmig, weil es einfach auch indirekt um Altdorf geht. Mal die PAX abwarten.



Obgleich ich deinen Schilderungen zur Haltung zum RvR nachvollziehen kann und dem zustimme, muss ich hier widersprechen.
Deine Annahme ist falsch, im LdT wird nicht Krieg geführt. Es werden auch keine Armeen dort hin geschickt, sondern einzig Expeditionen dorthin werden unternommen. 
Von beiden Fraktionen sind Krieger dort, aber vorwiegend um die Gräber zu erforschen bzw zu plündern.


----------



## Casp (7. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Aber WAR beginnt diesen Weg zu gehen. Das Leute nur noch RVR gehen rein wegen Items. Das ihn egal ist was die anderen labbern, zusammen bleiben für RR und Einfluss und Loot, alles andere ist egal und wenn man die SC verliert. Scheiß auf die Punkte, da ist nicht der Zerg. Der Zerg ist in der Mitte und killt gerade Sinnlos andere. Egal dort gibt es Loot. Der Zerg killt gerade den Keeplord, bin ich dabei. Wie ich bleib net bei der Burg zurück und spähe, während ihr Leute killt etc.



Genau das ist das größte Problem. Was die Leute aus dem Spiel machen..
andererseits müsste da auch endlich von den Entwicklern entgegengesteuert werden und durch sinnvolle Änderungen ermöglichen, dass effektiv spielen auch am meisten RR, Einfluss und Loot bringt.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. März 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe erst diesen Monat wieder in WoW geschaut und war bitter enttäuscht vom Alterac-Tal bzw. was daraus geworden ist. Kann aber auch am Realmpool liegen.



Wohl kaum. Alterac ist fast überall ziemlich tot. Gibt im offiziellen Forum dazu schon einige Threads. So wie überhaupt die Schlachtfelder, dem neuen Dungeon-Finder sei Undank, im Vergleich zu früher (zumindest was den Bereich unter 60 angeht) nicht mehr sind, was sie mal waren. Auch dazu gibt es im offiziellen Forum Threads. Die Änderungen in der Spielmechanik mit und nach LK haben dem Spiel nicht unbedingt gut getan. So kann man sich natürlich auch WAR annähern: indem man das eigene Spiel verschlimmbessert.


----------



## Thoriumobi (8. März 2010)

Süß wie sie sich Sorgen um WoW machen. ^^

Ich glaub WAR kann die Aufmerksamkeit da besser vertragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (8. März 2010)

Zum Alteractal, das ist auf 80 vielleicht tot, aber auf 60 spielt sich das eine ganze Ecke anders... nur hast du da drin dann etliche Spieler mit 80er die plötzlich wie der Ochs vorm Berg stehen, wenn da nichts mit "gogogo... rush rush rush..." funktioniert.

Zudem hast du auf dem Level auch viele Spieler mit klassischen Accounts und die ballern sich da locker flockig durch die normalen Spieler, Twinks mit Erbstücken vielleicht mal aussen vor.
An sich auch ein Witz, die "normalen" Twinks sperrt man aus oder zwingt diese zum schnelleren Level - kleiner Hinweis, es gab schon früher Erfahrungspunkte im Alteractal von den NPCs - aber die Erbstücke und klassische Account Twinks lässt man weiter auf die normalen Spieler los wüten... den Sinn hinter der Aktion verstehe wer will.

Kurz, wer das Alteractal in seiner "Blüte" erleben will... der darf wohl nicht Level 80 erreichen, ab da ist es meist einmal durch reiten und schauen wer am meisten DPS und 1 guten Tank plus Heiler zum Boss geschleppt hat.

Ansonsten WAR ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend, hier und dort wird einem einfach das Gefühl nach "da könnte aber noch etwas mehr sein" vermittelt.


----------



## Primus Pilus (8. März 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> An sich auch ein Witz, die "normalen" Twinks sperrt man aus oder zwingt diese zum schnelleren Level - kleiner Hinweis, es gab schon früher Erfahrungspunkte im Alteractal von den NPCs - aber die Erbstücke und klassische Account Twinks lässt man weiter auf die normalen Spieler los wüten... den Sinn hinter der Aktion verstehe wer will.



Ja, das ist absolut sinnfrei, hatte das irgendwann vor Monaten, als ich noch halbwegs engagiert WOW gespielt habe, mit nem GM diskutiert.
Der war zwar nett, aber eigentlich wars ihm auch irgendwie wurscht... naja, inzwischen gucke ich nur noch ab und zu in WOW rein und amüsiere respektive ärgere mich darüber, was in den letzten 3 Jahren daraus geworden ist...

Im Bereich PVP respektive RvR ist mir da WAR derzeit ne ganze Ecke lieber... ne richtig große Ecke. Trotz dem ein oder anderen lästigen Bug.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Durag Silberbart (8. März 2010)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Was bitte sollte denn noch einfacher werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry. Du hast nicht verstanden was ich gemeint habe. 
Wollte sagen was vereinfacht wird Gruppen oder sowas zu finden. Ich erinnere mich an die Kritik (Je nach dem welcher Server und Fraktion haste keine Chance zu gewinnen weil immer in der minderheit) Vereinfachen bezieht sich drauf das auch Server mit weniger Spielern auf einer Seite die anderen dennoch gewinnen können. Wie auch immer das geschehen soll. 
Wenn ein Spiel auf PVP aufbaut muss immer die Chance sein neu anzufangen und in den untersten Gebieten dennoch immer PVP zu machen damit ich Aufsteigen kann. 

Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Nerowin (8. März 2010)

So langsam verliert man hier den Überblick...
Also: lohnt es sich denn wieder anzufangen?
ich habe noch einen 32er Schattenkrieger. Naja, ich habe aufgrund fehlenden Endcontents und fehlender Balance aufgehört. Der Schattenkrieger war einfach überflüssig, ich wollte einen Bogenschützen spielen, doch im Fernkampf war ihm der Feuerzauberer überlegen. Ich weiß, dass sie ein leicht unterschiedliches Aufgabenfeld bedienen, aber dennoch.
Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Im Nahkampf war er ja nicht schlecht, aber da gab es auch bessere, deswegen hatte ich ihn imemr auf Fernkampf spezialisiert.
Gibt es jetzt halbwegs vernünftiges respektive spaßiges PvE?

Wie lange dauert es im T4 bis sich ein Szenario öffnet? Sind noch genügend Spieler für diese "Burgenraids" (nenne es mal so) da?

Ich weiß, es sind viele Fragen, aber ich hoffe, dass sich jemand 5 Minuten nimmt und die Fragen beantwortet.

Ich danke euch.

PS. Ist zufällig ein Wiedersehenswochenende in Sicht?


----------



## wiligut (9. März 2010)

_*So langsam verliert man hier den Überblick...*_

Tja, solange die werten Herren des diskutierens nicht müde werden, wird es sich hier immer weiter drehen.

_*Also: lohnt es sich denn wieder anzufangen?*_

(Achtung: subjektiv) Auf jeden Fall. Allerdings kann ich dir zum Schatti gar nichts sagen, da ich Destro spiele, allerdings sieht man die Schatties gar nicht so selten, daher nehme ich mal an das es sich lohnt einen zu spielen

_*Gibt es jetzt halbwegs vernünftiges respektive spaßiges PvE?*_

Ich finde ja. Ohne gleich wieder eine neue Diskussionsrunde anstoßen zu wollen bin ich dennoch der Meinung das der PvE Anteil erst ab so ca. Level 36 losgeht. 1.) Bastionstreppe 2.) die 2 Stadtinis ab Level 40 3.) Lost Vale Ini 4.) Länder der Toten mit 4 kleinen Inis und als Highlight Grab des Geierfürsten (letzteres finde ich sehr gut, ist in meinen Augen anspruchvolles PvE)  5.) Königsini. Für ein Spiel das den Schwerpunkt auf PvP legt ist das mehr als genug PvE-Angbot, wer mehr will muss WoW oder HDRO spielen.

_*Wie lange dauert es im T4 bis sich ein Szenario öffnet? Sind noch genügend Spieler für diese "Burgenraids" (nenne es mal so) da?*_

Zur Prime time gehen Szenarios auf Drakenwald nahezu instant auf. Wartezeit länger als 10 Minuten hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. Da die deutschen Server auf 2 zusammengelegt wurden (Carroburg und Drakenwald) sind die Server schön voll und das frühere Problem der Unterbevölkerung und sehr unausgeglichener Fraktionsbalance besteht so nicht mehr!

_*Ich weiß, es sind viele Fragen, aber ich hoffe, dass sich jemand 5 Minuten nimmt und die Fragen beantwortet.*_

Gerne doch

_*Ich danke euch.*_

Bitteschön


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*PS. Ist zufällig ein Wiedersehenswochenende in Sicht?*_

Nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## Nerowin (9. März 2010)

Ich bedanke mich bei dir recht herzlich. Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch eine neue Prepaidd-Karte kaufen...
Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch: Meine Ordnungscharaktere waren auf Erengrad und sind dies laut war-europe.de immer noch.
Ich nehme an, das ich die beim Einloggen auf Drakenwald verschiebe?

Danke


----------



## hallofire (9. März 2010)

Also zum Thema ich hab das Spiel wieder angetestet (10-Probe)
und ich muss sagen es hat alle meine erwartungen übertroffen, die lags sind weg und alle 10min geht ein sc auf^^
Mir macht es einfach wieder irre viel Spaß :-P
deswegen hab ich mir sofort ne gamecard bestellt und mich dem großen 
WAAAAAAAAAGGHHHHHHH
angeschlossen
Hoffe es geht auch vielen anderen so


----------



## wiligut (9. März 2010)

Nerowin schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei dir recht herzlich. Vielleicht sollte ich dann doch eine neue Prepaidd-Karte kaufen...
> Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch: Meine Ordnungscharaktere waren auf Erengrad und sind dies laut war-europe.de immer noch.
> Ich nehme an, das ich die beim Einloggen auf Drakenwald verschiebe?



Wenn sie nicht doch schon automatisch transferiert wurden, dann kannst du dies in der Accountverwaltung nach Account-Reaktivierung veranlassen. Normalerweise dauert so ein Transfer nur wenige Sekunden. Eventuell musst du sie umbenennen, falls deine alten Namen auf DW schon belegt sein sollten. Dazu wirst du dann aber, wenn nötig, beim Transfer direkt aufgefordert.


----------



## Nerowin (9. März 2010)

Wäre es dann nicht clever, erst auf Drakenwald einen Charakter zu erstellen, dessen Vorname genauso ist, wie der meinen alten Charakters?
Denn dann könnte ich ja den Namen meines eigentlichen Charakters ändern.
Oder liege ich da falsch?

Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine/eure Hilfe.


----------



## wiligut (9. März 2010)

Klar, so hab ich das damals bei meinem Transfer von Averland nach DW auch gemacht, aber das schützt dich natürlich nicht davor das der Name eventuell schon weg ist.


----------



## Zentoro (12. März 2010)

Habe WAR seit der Open Beta 3 Chancen gegeben, weil ich die Bücher liebe, aber es fehlt der entscheidende Kick. LvL 20 war das Maximum, dann habe ich mich zu Tode gelangweilt, weil nix neues kam.


----------



## Ascalonier (13. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Billige Lösung, weils einfach zu machen ist. Das ist ohne große ws zu ändern. Einfach Belohnung einführen, Items und fertig. Das ist billig. Nach über 1 Jahr, hätten sie auch paar Dinge mehr ändern könne. Im ganzen die Items, bissel anpassen etc.
> 
> Aber CC ist ein Problemkind.
> Denn CC ist in WAR nicht möglich, wenn WAR große Schlachten auf engen Raum will. Dann verlangt es von jedem, dass man Kommunikationsmittel nutzt wie TS/Mumble ähnliche Progs. Dann das man genau schaut, wie wo wer welche Buffs nutzt, welche Debuffs setzt etc. Das geht recht gut im kleinen Still, SC still. Aber im großen mit 2 Kts und mehr, wird es schwer.
> ...



WTF !!!


----------



## Kontessa (13. März 2010)

Nochmal speziell zum WAR vs WoW Thema:

WAR ist im Vergleich zu WoW das PvP Spiel überhaupt, der Vergleich zu WoW hinkt so dermaßen (vor allem zum 15 Minuten PvE Alteractal). Ich erlaube mir mal nach über 4 Jahren WoW und 1,5 Jahren WAR diese Behauptung und gehe auf dieses Thema gern mal näher ein:

1. In WoW kannst du Ziele zu Tode CC'n (Chain-CC auf Heiler/Focusziel), in WAR nicht. In WoW bedeutet Skill, solo eine Dmg Rota zu fahren und dabei ein Ziel in der Handlungsunfähigkeit umzubursten. In WAR bedeutet Skill, sich perfekt mit seinem Team einzuspielen und exaktes Timing anzuwenden sowie schnelle Zielwechsel + Assist Train. Das neue Taumeln bricht bei Schaden und alle anderen CC die Handlungsunfähig machen, halten nicht lang genug. Danach gibts erstmal lange Immunität. Das macht CC viel schwerer anwendbar in WAR. Zudem gibts in WoW durch die Arten der DR's und CC's wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. In WAR gibts als Kategorie Knockdown , Silence und Root. Unter diesen drei Dingen fällt jeder CC, sogar Dinge wie Ranziehen. Und selbst wenn ein Ziel in WAR nahezu instant platzt - du kannst incombat ressen.


2. In WoW hat PvP keine Bedeutung. Es ist völlig egal ob du den King killst, in der Arena gut bist oder 1k Winter gewinnst (ok bis auf die Bosse im Lair). Es hat keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf das Spiel. In WAR beeinflusst das PvP einfach alles. 

3. Arena ist unbalance pur und zu allen Überfluss PvP Hauptinhalt. Blizz versucht nun schon länger als es WAR gibt da irgend eine Balance reinzubekommen, was aber nie klappen wird - denn WoW ist kein Team orientiertes Spiel. Schaut euch die Klassen an. Jeder kann alles und hat Dmg, Debuffs, Buffs, CC en masse. Dazu noch unterschiedliche Energietypen und Regeneration - das wird nie balancebar sein. Und das Geilste sind ja noch die Ratings die regelmäßig resetet werden. Ist deine Klasse grad gimped hast du halt für eine Season verk*ckt.

4. Es gibt kein echtes Open PvP in WoW. Selbst im toten T3 PvP von WAR ist deutlich mehr los als in allen Zonen von WoW zusammen. 1k Winter ist auch nur ein BG seitdem da ne begrenzte Anzahl Spieler rein kann (ganz zu schweigen von den 2 Button Fahrzeugen). Es gibt zwar teilweise Objectives in den Zonen, das interessiert nur niemanden. Auf PvE Servern sind die Zonen komplett PvE, du kannst direkt neben nem Gegner questen.

5. In WAR kannst du erfolgreich von Level 1 an bis RR80 spielen ohne jemals PvE betrieben zu haben. In Land der Toten gibts zwar sehr gute Items, es geht aber auch ohne diese. Equip ist allgemein nicht so wichtig wie in WoW, auch wenn es deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Frisch 40er und RR80er gibt. 

6. Die BG's in WoW sind lächerlich, lediglich AB und WS sind gut designed worden. 

7. In WAR erreicht man das "Hauptspielziel" RR80 + höchstes Set Souvereign nur über PvP. In WoW gibts sowas nicht da alle 2-3 Monate ne neue Ini mit neuen farmbaren Kram kommt. Zudem verlieren die Sets sehr schnell an Wert durch Nerfs der Bosse etc., gleiches gilt für PvP.

8. In WoW gibt es Addons und Makros, die dem Spieler einen großen Teil "Arbeit" im PvP abnehmen. Proximo zb, damit kann man Dinge anstellen die m.M.n. cheaten sind. In WAR gibts auch Addons und Makros, aber die erreichen lang nicht diese "Effektivität".




Was sagt uns das? Richtig. Für echte PvP Nerds ist WAR die erste Wahl im Moment auf dem Spielemarkt. WoW ist PvE, aber das kann es deutlich besser als WAR. Wer PvP Nerd ist und/oder Arena hasst, dem kann ich zu WAR nur raten. Wer von allem etwas will, comicgrafik und ganz viele Pets ist bei WoW besser aufgehoben. 

In WAR kommt jeder PvP Geschmack auf seine Kosten. Massenzerg im Open, Gruppenspiel auf 6er Events oder im Szenario (BG), oder auch als Solo im 1on1 oder random Sc (wo gegen Stamm NATÜRLICH der Erfolg ausbleibt).


----------



## Peithon (13. März 2010)

> 1. In WoW kannst du Ziele zu Tode CC'n (Chain-CC auf Heiler/Focusziel), in WAR nicht. In WoW bedeutet Skill, solo eine Dmg Rota zu fahren und dabei ein Ziel in der Handlungsunfähigkeit umzubursten. In WAR bedeutet Skill, sich perfekt mit seinem Team einzuspielen und exaktes Timing anzuwenden sowie schnelle Zielwechsel + Assist Train. Das neue Taumeln bricht bei Schaden und alle anderen CC die Handlungsunfähig machen, halten nicht lang genug. Danach gibts erstmal lange Immunität. Das macht CC viel schwerer anwendbar in WAR. Zudem gibts in WoW durch die Arten der DR's und CC's wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. In WAR gibts als Kategorie Knockdown , Silence und Root. Unter diesen drei Dingen fällt jeder CC, sogar Dinge wie Ranziehen. Und selbst wenn ein Ziel in WAR nahezu instant platzt - du kannst incombat ressen.



Ich weiß nicht, warum man in Warhammer so viel Skill im Vergleich zu WoW braucht? Feuermagier benutzen hauptsächlich eine Taste, 50% der möglichen Aktionen machen für diesen meistens keinen Sinn. In vielen Situationen ist CC überhaupt nicht notwendig, da die Gegner durch die Überzahl einfach platt gebombt werden.



> 2. In WoW hat PvP keine Bedeutung. Es ist völlig egal ob du den King killst, in der Arena gut bist oder 1k Winter gewinnst (ok bis auf die Bosse im Lair). Es hat keinen wirklichen Einfluss auf das Spiel. In WAR beeinflusst das PvP einfach alles.


Wenn man das Töten von NPCs als PvP ansieht, dann beeinflusst PvP in Warhammer natürlich alles. Oft farmt man jedoch menschenleere Burgen, steht in menschenleeren Stadtinstanzen oder muss halt gegen den NPC-König antreten.



> 3. Arena ist unbalance pur und zu allen Überfluss PvP Hauptinhalt. Blizz versucht nun schon länger als es WAR gibt da irgend eine Balance reinzubekommen, was aber nie klappen wird - denn WoW ist kein Team orientiertes Spiel. Schaut euch die Klassen an. Jeder kann alles und hat Dmg, Debuffs, Buffs, CC en masse. Dazu noch unterschiedliche Energietypen und Regeneration - das wird nie balancebar sein. Und das Geilste sind ja noch die Ratings die regelmäßig resetet werden. Ist deine Klasse grad gimped hast du halt für eine Season verk*ckt.


Manche Klassen bei Warhammer sind einfach überflüssig, z. B. der Magus. Man hat kaum Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter zu spezialisieren. Von den Skill-Trees machen meistens nur 1 oder 2 Pfade jeder Klasse Sinn. Bei manchen Klassen gibt es eine mehr oder minder strikte Vorgabe. Bei WoW können Druiden und Paladine Rollen als Tank, Heiler oder DD übernehmen. Hat man keine Lust mehr auf eine Sache, dann nimmt man einfach die zweite Skillung und muss keinen zweiten Charakter hochleveln. 



> 4. Es gibt kein echtes Open PvP in WoW. Selbst im toten T3 PvP von WAR ist deutlich mehr los als in allen Zonen von WoW zusammen. 1k Winter ist auch nur ein BG seitdem da ne begrenzte Anzahl Spieler rein kann (ganz zu schweigen von den 2 Button Fahrzeugen). Es gibt zwar teilweise Objectives in den Zonen, das interessiert nur niemanden. Auf PvE Servern sind die Zonen komplett PvE, du kannst direkt neben nem Gegner questen.


Das trifft zu. Open-PvP gab es früher in X-Roads oder Tarens Mühle. Jetzt spielen die meisten Raids.



> 5. In WAR kannst du erfolgreich von Level 1 an bis RR80 spielen ohne jemals PvE betrieben zu haben. In Land der Toten gibts zwar sehr gute Items, es geht aber auch ohne diese. Equip ist allgemein nicht so wichtig wie in WoW, auch wenn es deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Frisch 40er und RR80er gibt.


Mittlerweile wohl schon, weil es nur noch eine Hand voll Server gibt. Früher wurde man auf manchen Servern zum PvE genötigt, um überhaupt mal Gegner zu haben. Ob man das Umkloppen von NPCs in Burgen oder an BOs auch als PvP ansehen sollte, das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Items sind auch bei Warhammer das A und O. Gerade die Schmuckteile aus den LdT ermöglichen einen guten Wettbewerbsvorteil.



> 6. Die BG's in WoW sind lächerlich, lediglich AB und WS sind gut designed worden.


Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum da nicht mehr gekommen ist.



> 7. In WAR erreicht man das "Hauptspielziel" RR80 + höchstes Set Souvereign nur über PvP. In WoW gibts sowas nicht da alle 2-3 Monate ne neue Ini mit neuen farmbaren Kram kommt. Zudem verlieren die Sets sehr schnell an Wert durch Nerfs der Bosse etc., gleiches gilt für PvP.


Wenn Mythic richtiges Geld machen würde, dann würden die das auch so machen. Mit der Einführung der neuen PvP-Waffen ist Mythic jedoch genau auf dem gleichen Weg. Vermutlich werden sie irgendwann auch 10 Rufränge und neue Items einbauen, damit die RR80er mal wieder etwas zu tun haben.



> 8. In WoW gibt es Addons und Makros, die dem Spieler einen großen Teil "Arbeit" im PvP abnehmen. Proximo zb, damit kann man Dinge anstellen die m.M.n. cheaten sind. In WAR gibts auch Addons und Makros, aber die erreichen lang nicht diese "Effektivität".


Addons werden durch die Spielerschaft gemacht. Für Warhammer gibt es auch einpaar Addons. 



> Was sagt uns das? Richtig. Für echte PvP Nerds ist WAR die erste Wahl im Moment auf dem Spielemarkt. WoW ist PvE, aber das kann es deutlich besser als WAR. Wer PvP Nerd ist und/oder Arena hasst, dem kann ich zu WAR nur raten. Wer von allem etwas will, comicgrafik und ganz viele Pets ist bei WoW besser aufgehoben.


 Mit dem neuen 6vs6-Szenario haben sie ja schon eine Arena eingefügt. Vermutlich wird da noch mehr kommen.



> In WAR kommt jeder PvP Geschmack auf seine Kosten. Massenzerg im Open, Gruppenspiel auf 6er Events oder im Szenario (BG), oder auch als Solo im 1on1 oder random Sc (wo gegen Stamm NATÜRLICH der Erfolg ausbleibt).


Plattwalzen mit einer Übermacht oder von einer Übermacht platt gewalzt werden. Daraus besteht Warhammer zu 95% der Kämpfe. Interessant wirds nur selten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. März 2010)

Genau das es was ich so seltsam find.

zu 1. Bei WOW brauch man auch skill und Teamwork. Wo ist das dort nicht der Fall. Alterac ist ein alter BG auf alten Konzepten, im Endgame rennt man aneinander vorbei, aber im 51-60 diesen BG bereich ist doch teilweise bissel mehr Teamwork von nöten. Dennoch Skills muss man können egal ob PVE oder PVP. Bei WAR geht CC dadurch nicht auf, dass wir wirklich Massen an Feinden bekämpfen oder kleine Gruppen. Der CC Bei WAR hat kein Ziel. Es ist als würde man für beides CC haben, aber die Immunität erlaubt nur einen. Gar kein CC wäre ne möglichkeit gewesen oder nur Single CC, aber AE + Single ist einfach unbalanced und mit Immunität ist es für Mythic auch getan. Deswegen ist in WAR CC kein Mittel mehr, sondern man kann nur in Stamm auf guten CC Bauen, in normalen Teamfähigen Pugs net. Weil die Kommunkation dort eingeschränkt ist.

zu 2. Ja das stimmt in WOW hat PVP keine Bedeutung und genau das ist ein Unterschied. Der aber dadurch zu nichte gemacht wird, dass im PVP auch nicht mehr passiert. Die SC bleiben wie sie sind, die Lakes werden nach dem Reset wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzt und wenn man ein Lake gelockt hat, war es das. Dann gibt es dort nicht wirklich mehr was. Also keine Sinnvollen zusatz Quests etc. Also an sich beweget man im PVP bei WAR auch 0 man verschiebt nur den COntetn bis zur Hauptstadt. Klar ist das anders als bei WOW, aber nicht wirklich völlig. Denn Darkfall oder Eve haben enorme PVP Combos. Dort ist es wichtig wsa man macht, man verliert Gebiete, erobert sie, verliert eine Schlacht und Rohstoffe etc. Dort ist PVP entscheidend. Bei WAR verliert man nichts und dennoch trauen sich die Gruppe nicht an Bosse, weil sie eh keine Chance habe. Na und man verliert 0. Kein Item geht kaputt, man muss keine Tränke verwenden etc. Dazu fehlt bei WAR finde ich auch das WB übergreifende Buffen. Da man so immer diesen 6er Gruppen zwang hat. Was gerade einige Nahkampf Klassen annervt. Wenn man als Ritter dann in der Gruppe ist, wo man nur 2 Leute mit vorne hat, der Rest ist hinten und brauch die Auren dann eh nicht etc.

zu 3. Genau das können die Klassen bei WAR auch. Man hat kaum Klassen die nicht solobar sind. Der FEuermagier ist die einzige ausnahme. Desen Mechanik beschränkt ihn aufs Teamspiel. Aber die Mechanik ist im Teamplay ober Imba, weil sie 0 Nachteile hat. Das bissel Schaden heilt jeder entgegen. Selbst der Dot/Hot vom Erzi reicht für so einen zu.
Teamplay ist zwar bei WAR ansatzweise da. Aber es wurde für fast 0 Kommunkation gesorgt, keine wirklichen WB übergreifenden SKills. So das man eben der Situation angemessen reagieren kann. Das WOW stark fokus auf Arena gelegt hat und jetzt wieder mehr zum Massenkampf gehen will, ist sache von Blizzard. Ob es Balanced ist, ist Sache von Blizzard. Im PVP ärgert es die Leute, es ist aber nicht wichtig. Weil ja nichts entschieden wird. Bei WAR ist PVP sehr wichtig. Skill Trennung in WAR gibt es nicht, bei WOW hat man es versucht aber naja man sieht was wird. Das Prob istm an hat PVE und PVP SKills, aber kein wirklichen Sinn. Warum brauch ich als Tank eine Taktik für mehr Aggro? Ich sollte ein Talent von Natur aus haben, dass immer mehr Aggro macht. Keine Taktik, ich bin tankt. Wenn ich DD machen will, dann kann ich die Taktik sockeln. So gibt es Taktiken, die mir meine Aufgabe geben und andere Klassen sind DDs und das ohne Taktik, nur mit Mechanik. Das WAR unbalanced ist, find ich ist vorhanden. Es fällt nur nie so auf, weil einige Klassen nicht wirklich aufallen, durch das Massenpvp.

zu 4. Ok jetzt übertreibst du es. WOW ist kein reines Open PVP Spiel und WAR auf dem Core Server auch nicht. Es gibt eine Trennung vom Gebiet. DAs O-RVr ist kein wirkliches O-RVR so wie man es isch vorstellt, sondern ein O-BG oder O-SC. Halt wie Wintergrasp von der Idee her, gut die IDee von Wintergrasp kommt eher von DAoC, aber wie rum ist egal. Das wichtige ist. Open PVP bei WOW ist was anderes. WOW war nicht darauf ausgelegtu nd nie dafür gedacht. Man hat die PVP Server eingeführt, weil einige Leute es wollten und das die Leute dann raiden und XR/Tarrens Mill oder gar Stranglethorne Valley benutzen, hätte doch nie jemand von Blizzard gedacht. Heute hat man das O-PVP stark zerstört, weil man es eigenlich nicht wollte und zwängt es auch in Zonen. WAR macht es nicht anders. WAR zwängt das PVP in Zonen. 

zu 5. Auch hier mag es zwar stimmen. Aber mit Level 1 macht man 0 und wenn man pech hat, verliert man sogar das SC und das Gebiet, weil Level 1 im SC sind. Also dann lieber ein richtiges Tut, dass man abbrechen kann. In dem bisse lSTory erzählt wird und man halt in Grunddinge eingeführt wird und wichtige Skills, sowie bissel Itesm bekommt. Das man dann los legen kann. Man kann sofort SC einsteigen, hat aber net überall sofort einen SC Questgeber. Klar kann man durch Leveln, aber darauf ist WAR ausgelegt und das unterscheidet WAR zwar von WOW. Aber wenn im RVR nichts los ist, kann man nichts machen im RVR. Das ist auch ein Problem. Klar soll man alleine keine BOs Tappen, Burgen erobern etc. Ist aber im RVR nichts los, muss man PVE gehen und das hingt sogar GW und Darkfall hinterher und Darkfall ist Sandbox, die Mobs sind enorm schlau dort. Also da macht auch mal ein Kampf gegen 1 oder 2 Goblins spaß. Weil die mal wegrennen, sich heilen usw. Also bei WAR die Mobs sind wie bei WOW, nur dass sie noch etwas schwächer sind gegen einige Klassen. Gerade als tank ist man oft eher so ... naja ne Tödungsmaschine was Mobs angeht. Aber RVR geht nicht allein und das stört. Man tötet im PVE Mobs zu haufen ob DE, Chaoskrieger, Dämonen usw. und scheitert dann an einem Blackguard oder Black Orc etc. Obwohl man vorher dutzende davon getötet hat.

zu 6. Ja gut aber glaubst du echt die SC Sind besser? Also WS ist das gute alte Capture the Flag Prinzip, was man nur darüber gewinnen kann. AB ist in meinen Augen eines der besten von WOW, wenn nicht das beste. Seine Mechanik ist sehr gut, man ist in Bewegung und kann Deffen und es hilft, aber auch Offens und es hilft. Man sieht von einigen Stellen aus gut und anderen schlecht. Je mehr man hat um so schneller ist es vorbei und wenn man richtig waltzt und campt ganz schnell. Bei WAR kann man alle SC durch Player kill gewinnen. Was ich schwach finde, da so einige nur durch Lagercampen gewinnen. Dann hat man zwar diese Wachen am Lager, die was auch immer Verhindern sollen, machen aber nichts. Man hat Spawnzeiten, obwohl man Laufwege hat usw. Also die SC nicht durchdacht. Die neuen BGs sind nicht alle toll. Eye ist nicht gut gelungen, da die Mechanik von AB ja schon vergeben war und dat mit der Flagge doof ist, vorallem seit Knockback. Der Strand ist der zweit Beste. Da Assualt Mode bei UT damals fun gemacht hat und so auch. Mal Angreifer und Deffer in einem. Das Prob die Leaver dort sind doof. Aber so die Idee super. Es macht mal Fun und ist immer ein Besuch wert. Der andere BG ist so einer der naja ist. Zu einem cool. Man hat Zeppis, Katapulte etc. Aber die meisten nutzen diesen BG zum Zergen, was ich schade finde. Obwohl man durch Taktik und benutzen der Kriegsmaschinen enorm schnell in der Feindlichen Basis ist, fehlt einfach dieser zwang durch die Mechanik des BGs zu gewinnen und genau das selbe ist bei wAR, bei vielen SC. Der Zwang die Mechanik auszunutzen ist nicht da und damit zergt man. Da am Ende ja eh 600 RP für gewinner winken (OB T1 oder T4, was auch seltsam ist) und der Verlierer bekommt zwar nur um die 100 und ab und zu mehr. Aber fürs Killen und AEn bekommt man auch was. Also interessiert einen Sieg und Niederlage nicht oder der Punktestand, man muss Feinde killen.

zu 7. Genau das ist Mythics fehler. Nicht das sie Content Nachliefern, ihr Konzept ist kein Content nachliefern. Das machen andere PVE Orientierte spiele. Das Problem und irh Fehler war, dass Ende des Content von Anfang an so stark einzubauen. Das heißt kein Item wird stärker als Königszeug, aber man macht es nur wenn sich Items lohnen. Die Wirtschaft bau bei WAR nur auf Items auf und auf nichts anderes ,hat man sie brauch man nichts. Es gibt kein Dauerhaftes bewegen. Es ist gut, dass man an Items fix kommen kann, dass ist kein falscher Weg. Aber es muss neben diesen Items Schrott geben. Ob das Reittiere sind, Farben, Schmuck, Trophäen etc. Es muss Items geben, die man mal so auch haben will und nicht nur welche, die man mit RR80 dann hat. Das Ziel muss erreichbar sein, aber wenn man es hat muss es weiter gehen. Dann darf es nicht aufhören. Genau das war ihr Fehler. Zu Stark auf Item Stats zu gehen und Setbonis und RR Skills/Bonis etc. Weniger davon und mehr über Erfolge und Titel geben. Selten Titel geben halt gewisse Fähigkeiten oder besondere Effekte usw. Das man eben einfach an billige Items kommt. Aber nur über farmen an optisch richtig gute. Seltene Farbe erkämpfen muss, Reittiere erarbeiten etc. Das man eben dutzenden Items hat, aber davon wirklich nutzen tut man nur eine Handvoll. Der Rest ist Gimick, für Gilden Burgen und sonst was. ABer so hat man das Prinzip von WOW und da die Items nicht stärker werden (was ja an sich gut ist), gibt es für einige keine Motivation mehr und die hören dann auf. 

zu 8. Bei WAR hat man etwas seltsames. Eifnache Macros gehen teilweise nicht wirklich effektiv. Die sind sehr schlecht streckenweise. Aber es gibt Addons die sind Bombe und die Hacks, die es mal gab und noch gibt, wurden ja Tot geschwiegen. Also WAR ist da wie WOW. Addons nehmen ein viel ab und bei den ESports sind Addons ja eh tabuu und beim Normalen kann man es ja nur schwer nachvoll ziehen. Aber auch hier muss man sgen, ist WOW aus alter Zeit und dort hat man das Potenzial von Addon noch nicht so gesehen. Decurse war doch das derbste beispiel für. Einige Klassen waren doch nur mit dem Addon in 40er Raids. Andere Games und heutige, fangen damit garnicht erst an oder schränken die Funktion stark auf UI ein oder halt auf "Emote Macros und Macor Skill binden", aber nicht wirklich derbste Funktionen. Also die heutigen Games haben von den Fehlern bei WOW gelernt, bei WAR ist es aber da wirklich ähnlich wie WOW.

Klar ist WOW nicht zu 100% wie WAR und WAr nicht zu 100% wie WOW. Aber es unterscheidet sich auch nicht so stark, wie es einige gern hinstellen. Das PVP lebt ja nur durch Items und bei WOW ist es genau das selbe. Die Items bestimmten die aktivität. Durch Items gehen einige SC jetzt erst wieder auf. Durch Items haben einige angefangen zu deffen usw. Damals gab es nichts fürs Deffen, also hat niemand ne Burg gedefft. Klar gab es ausnahmen und auf Huss hattem an immer Leute gefunden. Gerade als Zwergenspieler deft man Dok Karaz und Co. Meine ist ne Zwergenbuden =) und geht ums Prinzip. Aber an sich haben viele nicht gedefft. Gewartet bis Burg getappt war und zurück getappt. Das ist heute aber auch nicth anders, kaum ist Deff da, sucht man sich ne neue. Weil man als Off ja nur was bekommt, wenn der Keeplord fällt. Dieses Item orientierte, ist für WAR ein Problem. Die ganze Wirtschaft lebt dadurch 0, weil die Items das ist was man handeln soll? Ab RR50 brauch man doch kaum noch die Handelbaren Items. Die brauch man nur bis Level 40 und RR vielleicht 40, dannach doch schon net mehr und ab RR50 ja fast garnicht mehr (Juweln und Co. wat anderes). 

Also Solo 1vs1 gibt es bei WAR nicht. Da keine Klasse darauf ausgelegt ist oder sein dürfte, denn alle Klassen sollen im Team funktionieren. Also dürften sie alleine niemals funzen. Einige machen es aber, dass ist dann aber Unbalanced. Ein Feuermagier ist im 1vs1 Teilweise recht schlecht. Klark ann er weg nuken. Aber Tanks mit genug Itemlevel und BLock etc. Bleiben stehen, bis der isch selbst fast tötet und Heiler können gegen halten, wenn sie auch auf dem passenden Item Level ist. Aber 1vs1 gibt es so nicht. Keine duelle möglich, obwohl das Gang und Gebe in Warhammer ist. Gerade Orks prügeln sich ständig, kaum ist der Waaghboss weg, macht die Armee was sie will.
6vs6 sollte nur abgesprochen sein, ein SC dafür einzuführen finde ich eher lächerlich. Weil man dann eine Fehler macht, man geht auf eine Gruppen Größe, die es so im O-RVR und im Normalen SC nicht gibt. Damit macht man das, wie bei WOW, die Arena. Diese gruppen Größe dort gibt es nicht 2,3,5. Im PVP hat man fast immer mehr oder ist ungrecht aufgebaut. Genau das muss man lernen, dort muss man hin. Den Leuten beibringen mit Unfairen und Unbalanced Teams zu spielen oder eben dagegen was machen etc. Aber nicht ein 6sc einführen, wo dann Stammgruppen auf ihre Kosten kommen. Wozu? Das mag zwar nett sein, aber sowas können die Gilden untersich aussmachen und klar machen. Gibt genug Orte wo sonst niemand ist. Genug Inseln mit wenig Leben oder Plätze, wo man 6vs6 machen kann. Massen mag es bei WAR geben, aber die Zonen sind dafür nicht ausgelegt wurden und auch die Gruppen nicht wirklich. Die Gruppen größe ist für das SC ausgelegt wurden. Nicht für mehrer KTs usw. denn dort geht es nicht mehr auf. Denn nur die Gruppe bekommt die Quests, Kills zählen für die WB usw. Es ist nie wirklich dort ein Konzept drin, was Mythic wollte. Mal 1vs1 Klassen stärker, mal nicht solobar, mal Dinge für 6 Gruppen, selten Skills für befreundete (aber es gibt sie doch Eidbruder). Das ist eben das Konzept WAR hat von Anfang an, nicht wirklich gewusst wohin es sich entwickeln soll und jetzt stehet man vor genau diesem Problem. liest man doch immer wieder. "Wo stehen wir und wo soll es hin" ist ein beliebter Zusammenhang in den Patchnotes und Prepatchgelabber von Mythic und genau daran sieht man, dass sie in der wichtigen Phase nicht wirklich geplant haben. Das ist aber für ein Spiel heute schlecht.

Dazu ist für echte PVP Nerds, WAR keine Adresse. WEnn du unter einem PVP Nerd die Leute verstehst, die wirklich PVP wollen, den Items egal ist, die mit PVP was bewegen wollen, dann ist WAR die falsche Adresse. Wenn du unter PVP Ners Leute verstehtst die Spaß haben am BG Konzept, die Spaß haben an 6er Gruppen Planen und NSC Bosse killen (die net mal mehr Skills haben als Standard Mobs) und ähnliche Dinge, dann ist WAR das richtig. ABer für Gelegenheits Spieler ist WAR auch nicht voll das wahre, weil man oft warten muss auf Defticks, Zonenlocks und Co. Hier sollte es die RP etc. Ausschütungen öfter geben, aber effektiv die selbe Menge. So das eben Zonenlocks der Schönheit sind und nicht zwingend für das RP Konto wichtig. Aber sonst kann man mit paar Tagen Zocken auch was in WAR erreichen. Am WE 2h on gehen und man kommt schon bissel an was. Nur dafür zahlen die wenigsten Geld. GW hat so ein Konzept und es funzt heute noch. Also WAR hat alle gewolllt, PVPler, PVEler und die Gelegenheits Leute, aber hat es niemanden wirklich recht machen können. Das ist halt der fehler von Mythic gewesen. Zu viel zu wollen und kein Klaren Weg zu gehen. 
WAR hat immernoch Potenzial, aber muss Mythic anfangen klarer den Weg zu fahren und parallel zu ihren ganzen Patches immer weiter das Endgame definieren, Gruppenspiel ausbauen etc. und auch SC mal ausbauen und testen. Die haben doch die WEs, also können sie immer neue Mechaniken probieren. Meine zu verlieren haben sie nichts. Buden die an anderen MMOs arbeiten haben meistens um die 20 Mitarbeiter, will nicht Wissen wie viel Mythic heute noch hat und solche Buden wagen sich an Sandbox, dass ist ein Zahn schärfer als Themenpark PVP. Selbst Funcom ist ne recht kleine Bude gewesen, als sie AoC gemacht hatten und sie hatten sich übernommen, es nur zu spät eingestanden. Sieht man am Extrem Genialen Tut, dort haben sie ihre Zeit investiert und nicht wirklich gesagt, dass alles dannach noch nicht fertig ist. Mythic hat dann den Fehler gemacht, sich am Anfang Zeit zu lassen und gegen Ende alles schnell rein zu bringen, was rein muss. Das ja alles drin ist. Crafting ist da nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Casp (13. März 2010)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Habe WAR seit der Open Beta 3 Chancen gegeben, weil ich die Bücher liebe, aber es fehlt der entscheidende Kick. LvL 20 war das Maximum, dann habe ich mich zu Tode gelangweilt, weil nix neues kam.



Und bei welchem Spiel kommt alle 10 Level was neues?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. März 2010)

Naja aber bei WAR ändert sich das Kämpfen im RVR von T2 zu T3 und dann zu T4 auch nicht wirklich groß.


----------



## Kontessa (14. März 2010)

Ich glaube ihr habt meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen oder ihn einfach nicht verstanden. 

Wieso man für WoW PvP "keinen" (habe ich nicht behauptet) Skill braucht habe ich doch erklärt? Man hat idiotensicheren CC, kann nicht incombat ressen (spielt mal 5on5 Arena das ist schlichtweg unheilbar und ist einer Tot = Lose), es wird zu 90% durch die Klassen und das Equip entschieden. In WAR im 6vs6 kannst du nicht hirnlos rum CC'n, Heiler sind nicht nahezu unsterblich und ein Spiel ist auch noch nicht entschieden wenn einer down geht so wie in der Deathmatch Arena. Tanks machen in WAR keinen Schaden so wie zb nen DefPala in WoW der mit seinem Lolschild noch nett silenced, nicht down geht UND fast so gut heilt wien Holypala. In WAR dient nen Tank zum CC, Debuffen und vor allem Beschützen was es in WoW in dieser Form überhaupt nicht gibt.

In WoW definiert sich Teamplay so das der Heiler heilt, der DD Schaden macht und der CC bissl abgesprochen wird, Debuffs fällt mir grad nur MS ein der wirklich relevant wäre. Tanks gibts da garnicht. In WAR hat jeder in der Gruppe seine feste Aufgabe (Tank -> Guard + CC + Debuffs, Heiler -> Heilen + Buffs + Ressen, DD macht halt Dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ein CC vom Tank muss beachtet werden weil er sonst umsonst war. Man muss seinen Heiler schützen weil die sonst fix down gehen, gleiches gilt für DD.

Das es im Zerg nicht um Skill geht liegt in der Natur der Sache, wie sollte das umsetzbar sein wenn sich 5+ Warbands treffen. Klar zählt da nur AE. Im Sc ist AE lang nicht so stark teilweise sind die typischen Zerg Bomber richtige Opfer dort.

Das im OpenPvP teilweise leere Zonen geraidet werden liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern die sich nicht wehren. Btw widerspricht sich das gleichzeitig damit das im Open nix los ist, für eine Seite gibt es IMMER Gegner. Man kann auch mit einer 6er Gruppe einen Zonenlock durch tappen von 1-2 BO locker verhindern. Und viele logen halt einfach aus wenn sie merken es gibt nen Gegnerzerg -> Spielerproblem.

Ich habe 3 Chars auf 40 wovon ich nur mit einem von Level35-40 im Land der Toten gelevelt habe. Von T1-T3 komplett im RVR/Sc gelevelt.

Zu der Addon Sache: Ich spreche von Addons nicht von illegalen Hacks wofür man gebannt werden kann. Das krasseste Addon in WAR ist Nerfed Buttons, darüber wird im offiziellen Forum reichlich rumgeweint. Das was man damit machen kann ist in WoW seit Release durch die Makrofunktionen enthalten - man braucht nichtmal nen Addon dafür. Nur ein weiteres Beispiel.




Aber egal, ich bleib dabei. WoW ist für PvE Spieler WAR für PvP Spieler besser.


----------



## XxAaragonxX (14. März 2010)

Hi, ich kenn mich jetzt nicht wirklich aus mit WAR, aber eins interessiert mich dann doch...warum sind die heiler "fast Unsterblich", was ergibt das für einen sinn wenn die supporter keiner down bringt!
Dann heisst es wer mehr Damage macht gewinnt oder wie?
Ich muss natürlich auch sagen PVP hat in WoW keinen wirklichen reiz, aber was hat man den in WAR so richtig zu verlieren?
Ich finde immer noch wer wirklich guten PVP spielen will mit viel Adrenalin kick der sollte zu EVE gehen da kann man mit einem schlag sein ganzes schiff verlieren, aber net jeder steht drauf 24/7 in seinem Schiff zu sitzen ^^ !


----------



## Kontessa (14. März 2010)

XxAaragonxX schrieb:


> Hi, ich kenn mich jetzt nicht wirklich aus mit WAR, aber eins interessiert mich dann doch...warum sind die heiler "fast Unsterblich", was ergibt das für einen sinn wenn die supporter keiner down bringt!
> Dann heisst es wer mehr Damage macht gewinnt oder wie?


Ne das war auf WoW bezogen wo Heiler soviel aushalten, dass die nun diese 10% Dauer Heal Debuff im PvP eingeführt haben...



XxAaragonxX schrieb:


> Ich muss natürlich auch sagen PVP hat in WoW keinen wirklichen reiz, aber was hat man den in WAR so richtig zu verlieren?




Gott sein Dank nichts (mehr) wirklich. Früher war es so das sobald euer König gekillt wurde, man bestimmte Dinge nichtmehr machen konnte. Darunter auch Sachen wie bestimmte Items beim Händler kaufen was eine unterlegene Seite noch mehr geschwächt hatte.



XxAaragonxX schrieb:


> Ich finde immer noch wer wirklich guten PVP spielen will mit viel Adrenalin kick der sollte zu EVE gehen da kann man mit einem schlag sein ganzes schiff verlieren, aber net jeder steht drauf 24/7 in seinem Schiff zu sitzen ^^ !



Ich weiss nicht was daran für Spieler reizvoll sein soll, beim Sterben Dinge zu verlieren (UO, Eve, Aion etc). Ich spiele ein Spiel um abzuschalten und spaß zu haben, nicht um mich übelst zu ärgern, dass ich viel investitierte (Farm-) Zeit verliere. Nen Adrenalinkick bekommst du in WAR schon so genug, wenn du gegen eine Übermacht kämpfst (und evtl gewinnst was gegen den Zerg mit 6er Grp durchaus sein kann) oder ein BG gegen eine gute Gegnergruppe gewinnst bzw spielst (man kennt seine Gegner nicht wie in WoW). Zudem gibst du in WAR Ruf und dropst Marken das ist für viele Anreiz genug nicht kampflos zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptsächlich geht es aber darum, dem Gegner nichts zu schenken und gemeinsam mit seinem Reich etwas zu erreichen bzw gegenzuhalten. Das ist der größte Kick. Ich erinnere mich hier sehr gern an unsere ersten King Kills wo ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl existierte das ich bisher in keinem anderen Spiel hatte. Denn der war nur möglich weil jeder, angefangen vom kleinen Casual bis hin zum Pro Gamer mitgezogen und seinen Beitrag dazu geleistet hat.


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Hab damals nicht weitergespielt weil die Grafik Performance total scheiße war. Aber da mich nun sowieso keine MMOS mehr intressieren ist es mir egal ob WOW, WAR usw. aussterben.


----------



## OldboyX (14. März 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen oder ihn einfach nicht verstanden.
> 
> Wieso man für WoW PvP "keinen" (habe ich nicht behauptet) Skill braucht habe ich doch erklärt? Man hat idiotensicheren CC, kann nicht incombat ressen (spielt mal 5on5 Arena das ist schlichtweg unheilbar und ist einer Tot = Lose), es wird zu 90% durch die Klassen und das Equip entschieden. In WAR im 6vs6 kannst du nicht hirnlos rum CC'n, Heiler sind nicht nahezu unsterblich und ein Spiel ist auch noch nicht entschieden wenn einer down geht so wie in der Deathmatch Arena. Tanks machen in WAR keinen Schaden so wie zb nen DefPala in WoW der mit seinem Lolschild noch nett silenced, nicht down geht UND fast so gut heilt wien Holypala. In WAR dient nen Tank zum CC, Debuffen und vor allem Beschützen was es in WoW in dieser Form überhaupt nicht gibt.



Sehe hier keine anderen Argumente, außer der Tatsache, dass du WoW nicht magst und frustriert über irgendwelche Klassen / Situationen bist mit denen du in WoW nicht zurechtkommst / zurechtgekommen bist. CC spielt in WoW eine sehr große Rolle, das ist wahr. Doch er ist eben nicht idiotensicher und du kannst erst recht nicht "hirnlos rum CCn". Gute Absprachen, genaues Timing, Assissttrain im richtigen Moment (Fokus inklusive Switches) sowie die richtige Positionierung in der Arena machen in den Grundzügen eben den Unterschied zwischen einem Team, das es vielleicht maximal auf 1800-1900 schafft und Teams die auf 2600 spielen. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu WAR. Du kannst gern argumentieren, dass WoW "fast paced" ist im Vergleich zu WAR. 1 Fehler und es ist aus.

Equip spielt unbestreitbar eine große Rolle in WoW, nur eben nicht in der "high-end" Arena. Dort haben alle dasselbe Equip mit Unterschieden die darin bestehen, dass ein Spieler mehr auf Tempo / Zaubermacht / Resilience / Manareg usw. setzt. Dies ist aber eine Entscheidung der jeweiligen spieler.



> In WoW definiert sich Teamplay so das der Heiler heilt, der DD Schaden macht und der CC bissl abgesprochen wird, Debuffs fällt mir grad nur MS ein der wirklich relevant wäre. Tanks gibts da garnicht. In WAR hat jeder in der Gruppe seine feste Aufgabe (Tank -> Guard + CC + Debuffs, Heiler -> Heilen + Buffs + Ressen, DD macht halt Dmg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch hier wieder beschreibst du keine Unterschiede. In WAR haben Tanks einen Guard buff und man kann im Kampf rezzen und daraus leitest du eine "komplett andere Spielweise" ab? CCs muss man in WoW genauso beachten, sonst bricht man sie und sie waren umsonst. Heiler muss man in WoW genauso beschützen, sonst gehen sie down und man verliert. 

Sicher gibt es in WAR ein paar Fähigkeiten die es in WoW nicht gibt, aber das ist umgekehrt genauso. Doch was wirklich WAR von WoW unterscheidet sind wenn dann die ständig möglichen Massenschlachten und dort vor allem die Kollisionsabfrage die Tankwalls ermöglicht usw. (bei den Belagerungswaffen ist ja leider schon Schluß, denn die sind in WAR sehr armselig umgesetzt). In einer 6 Mann Gruppe kann es höchsten sein, dass ein AE-Spielstil möglich ist in WAR, mit dem man in WoW nicht weit kommen würde.



> Das es im Zerg nicht um Skill geht liegt in der Natur der Sache, wie sollte das umsetzbar sein wenn sich 5+ Warbands treffen. Klar zählt da nur AE. Im Sc ist AE lang nicht so stark teilweise sind die typischen Zerg Bomber richtige Opfer dort.



Da liest man aber eher das Gegenteil. Kommen gute Stamms, hat man selber ne Stamm oder ist eben das "Opfer" am Friedhof.



> Das im OpenPvP teilweise leere Zonen geraidet werden liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern die sich nicht wehren. Btw widerspricht sich das gleichzeitig damit das im Open nix los ist, für eine Seite gibt es IMMER Gegner. Man kann auch mit einer 6er Gruppe einen Zonenlock durch tappen von 1-2 BO locker verhindern. Und viele logen halt einfach aus wenn sie merken es gibt nen Gegnerzerg -> Spielerproblem.



So ist es aber eben leider nicht. Ein Spiel "MUSS" die Rahmenbedingungen vorgeben, ob es nun will oder nicht. Die Spieler werden immer die Grenzbereiche der Mechanik ausloten. Gerade weil man weiß, dass Spieler in aller Regel das machen, was "am meisten bringt" sollte es ein leichtes sein die "Belohnungen" dahin zu verlegen wo man den Spieler haben will. Bei WoW klappt das seit Jahren sehr gut. Auch wenn hier 2-3 nostalgische DAoCler gern das PVP nur um des PVPs Willen propagieren und wegen "der Ehr" deffen usw. so ist das auch in WAR fernab jeglicher Realität und Mehrheitserscheinung. Die Leute machen das, was ihnen RR/Items etc. bringt und wenn es nichts mehr "zu holen" gibt hören sie auf oder twinken und machen mit dem twink wieder das, was ihnen RR/Items/Lvls bringt.




> Zu der Addon Sache: Ich spreche von Addons nicht von illegalen Hacks wofür man gebannt werden kann. Das krasseste Addon in WAR ist Nerfed Buttons, darüber wird im offiziellen Forum reichlich rumgeweint. Das was man damit machen kann ist in WoW seit Release durch die Makrofunktionen enthalten - man braucht nichtmal nen Addon dafür. Nur ein weiteres Beispiel.



Nenn die Sachen mal beim Namen. Was genau kann man mit Nerfed Buttons und ist bei WoW schon seit Release enthalten? Besonders in der Arena gibt es natürlich Addons die empfehlenswert sind. Doch die Voraussetzungen sind für alle gegeben. Addons setzen nur Dinge wie "fokus" etc. auf eine bestimmte Weise um. Gut zu spielen heißt eben auch, dass man sich mit seine Charakter und der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzt. WoW bietet eben die Funktion ein Ziel in den Fokus zu packen und darauf Zauber zu wirken (z.b.) ohne sein derzeitiges Ziel wechseln zu müssen. Nutzt man das nicht so nutzt man eben einen Teil des Spiels nicht, weil man ihn nicht kennt oder zu faul ist usw.

Natürlich kann man immer darüber diskutieren, ob es so etwas wie Fokus geben sollte. Ob Castbars der Feinde angezeigt werden sollten. Ob man Buffs von Gegnern sehen sollte usw. Doch da es für alle gleich ist, ist die Heulerei meist nur die Faulheit oder Unzufriedenheit von einzelnen, die mit bestimmten Sachen nicht zurechtkommen / sie nicht nutzen wollen / können und deshalb fordern, dass sie entfernt werden.

Mit Fokus zu spielen ist z.b. einfach komplexer als ohne. Man muss auf die Positionen 2er Spieler achten, man braucht mehr Hotkeys die man unterschiedlich bedienen muss usw. Dafür spielt man deutlich besser.





> Aber egal, ich bleib dabei. WoW ist für PvE Spieler WAR für PvP Spieler besser.



Seh ich auch so mit der Einschränkung, dass für alle die gern wettbewerbsmäßig PVP betreiben (sich in einer Rangliste zu messen, wie man das aus Shootern, RTS etc. kennt) WoW dennoch die bessere Wahl ist. Zudem ist meiner Ansicht nach für Leute die gern beides ab und zu betreiben WAR die einseitigere Variante. Es gibt zwar mehr PVP als in WoW, aber dafür deutlich weniger PVE. WoW hat zwar etwas weniger PVP (dafür Arena und Duellfunktion), dafür deutlich viel mehr PVE.


----------



## Zentoro (14. März 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Und bei welchem Spiel kommt alle 10 Level was neues?



Naja aber bei WAr wird die Linearität überstrapaziert.

Neues Gebiet, Ruf PQg, ein paar Szenarien und weiter geht es. 

Also von mir bekommt WAR keine Chance mehr...


----------



## Madrix00 (14. März 2010)

Warhammer Online hat wieder 1 Aboneten mehr habe aus langeweile wider mein War acc acktvirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um wieder zu spielen aber der server wo ich damlas gespilt habe ist net mehr da also bin ich dabei mir ein Neuen hoch zu leveln


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. März 2010)

Das mit dem Incombat rezz ist auch ein Problem. Find es sehr störend, in ein 6vs6 ist es ok. Da stört es nicht. Weil killst die Heiler 0 Rezz und falls es 2 sind, unterbrichste einfach und fertig. 
Das Problem ist genau bei Burgbelagerungen. Wo die Heiler über ERfolg und Niederlage entscheiden, nicht rein durch Heilung. Sondern weil sie in Combat rezzen. Sie rezzen die Leute und solange das passiert, kann man angreifen. Sobald die Heiler tot sind, taja geht nichts mehr. DDs kannste zu haufen killen und Tanks auch, die sind egal, die werden gerezzt bekommen 0 Debuff (außer kurzzeitig den) und dann gehts weiter. Falls man aber 0 Heiler hat, wird man am WC mit Debuff wiedergeboren und darf eigentlich laufen oder lässt es. 
Das Problem der Incombat Rezz ist voll unüberlegt, genau so wie das mit dem Mount. Auch hier kann man Incombat aufsetzten, aber sofort beim kleinsten Schaden abgemountet. 
Die haben sich nicht wirklich gedanken gemacht. Denn in 6vs6, also etwas was es in WAR iegentlich nicht gibt. Eine Mechanik die wie bei WOW Arena ist und daher eigentlich keine Balanced haben dürfte. Denn 1vs1, 6vs6, SC und Massenschlachten zu Balancend geht nicht. Das ist unmöglich, man kann nur 1 von den ganzen effektiv Balancend, die anderen Leiden darunter.

Daher WAR ist zwar im Detail vielleicht im PVP anders als WOW, aber nicht so wie es oft hingestellt wird. Das es ein PVP Paradise ist, dass PVP was entscheidet etc. Das ist WAR nicht. Es ist Item basierend und damit zieht es die gleichen Leute an wie WOW. Leute die gern Items farmen und deswegen sind viele wieder zu WOW gegangen, weil sie den Unterschied nicht wirklich gesehen haben. Jetzt haben sie zwar einiges gemacht, aber zu wenig um diesen Abstand zu gewinnen und wenn sie jetzt noch ihr Beutelsytem dahin gehend ändern, dass man diese für Wirtschaft will ... dann geben sie wieder etwas auf, was sie eigentlich von WOW Unterscheidet. Wenn sie die DPS der Waffen jetzt auf die Skills einwirken lassen und die Basis Heal/Damage reduzieren, gehen sie einen Weg der wieder wie bei WOW ist. Man kommt als Low ins RVR und kann nichts gegen heilen. Wenn man mit 71 gegen Arena Teams heilen muss, ist klar was ich damit meine. Man heilt effektiv 1 Schlag von 20 über die selbe Zeit. Das kann bei WAR passieren. Wenn man die Basis Heilung zu gering macht, ist aufeinmal egal wie viel Puntke man im Mastery Hat, da die ja nur die Basis der Heilkraft beeinfluss (schaden halt auch), aber nicht Zeit oder CD oder sonst was. Also mit den Schritten die sie planen, verlassen sie immer mehr den Weg den sie mal gehen wollten. Dieses ohne groß Geld an PVP Zeug kommen, ohne große Items auch im PVP recht früh was reisen. Sie gehen immer mehr diesen Weg und das kann sie am Ende die restlichen Kunden auch kosten. Denn viele zocken ja WAR auch genau deswegen. Nicht weil es völlig anders ist als WOW. Sondern eher weil man mit RVR Level kann, man ohne groß Geld an Items kommt einfach nur durch Leveln, weil man halt beim Burgkampf Solide an Marken und seine Items kommt. Das kann man mit Zukünfitgen Plänen dann vergessen. Wenn man net Level 11 ist und RR 9-11 hat man im RVR des T1 keine Chance mehr, man macht nichts mehr. Wenn man mit Level 12 dann im T2 kommt das selbe und ab T4 wird es schlimm. Wenn man dann mit 32 an kommt, ist man noch mehr Verloren als jetzt. Nicht weil man die SKills nicht hat, weil die SKills nichts mehr machen, ohne die passenden Items. Die Heilleistung geht verloren. Man kann als 32er nur eins machen. AE Heilen, Buffen für RP und XP und rezze. Nichts anderes mehr. Denn effektiv heilen ist nicht drin, da die Basis zu gering ist und die Items nicht wirklich diesen Wert hoch treiben.

Das Prob WAR unterscheidet sich eben nur im Detail und nicht im ganzen anreiz und Motivation, sowie im großen Konzept. Kein Schritt weg von diesem Konzept bei WOW, sogar noch schlimmer einen Schritt weiter in Richtung WOW und das kann Kunden kosten und die Motivation die einige noch haben, nehmen. Weil dann ist Level 32 - Level 40 farmen folter. Man kommt besser quatscht mit Leuten aus seiner killt und lässt sich Power Level. Das man wenigsten alle Skills hat und so viel Mastery Points wie möglich, dass man wenigsten was mit den macht, was man hat. Wenn man dann die passenden Items hat, brauch man weniger Masterypunkte und kann dadurch viel flexibler Imbaskills nehmen. Wenn man diese Items und den RR nicht hat, ist man nicht so flexibel. Also wird damit immer mehr in Richtung farmen, farmen und farmen gedacht. Wenn die Beutel dann noch BOE werden und alles drin sein kann, dann ist klar das man so ewig in Burgen abhängen darf für die passenden Items oder nach ewigen Gefarme Wertvolle Marken opfern muss. Eine Wirtschaft ensteht damit aber nicht, weil sobald man diese Zeit hinter sich hat, ist Gold unwichtig.

Für echte PVP Freaks, ist Darkfall, Mortal und Eve ne Adresse. Für Leute die fix PVP wollen ist teilweise Guild Wars mehr zu empfehlen als WAR. Weil WAR versucht hat sich genau dazwischen zu stellen. Das man eben richtiges PVP hat und PVE aber auch. Das man jetzt immer mehr zu WOW mutiert und immer mehr die Items in Fordergrund stellt und die Klasse dahinter schritt für schritt verschwindet, die Masterys damit fast unwichtig werden, nur damit man skills bekommt und vielleicht AP Taktiken ist doch nicht wirklich sinn und zweck. Adri ist wie man schon sagt. Eve oder gar Darkfall mit Full Loot und man trifft die eigenen. WAR ist eben für so die Leute, die bei WOW nicht ganz glücklich waren, aber kein so hartes PVP Wollen wie eben Sandbox anbieten.


----------



## C0ntra (14. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Wenn man net Level 11 ist und RR 9-11 hat man im RVR des T1 keine Chance mehr, man macht nichts mehr. Wenn man mit Level 12 dann im T2 kommt das selbe und ab T4 wird es schlimm. Wenn man dann mit 32 an kommt, ist man noch mehr Verloren als jetzt. Nicht weil man die SKills nicht hat, weil die SKills nichts mehr machen, ohne die passenden Items. Die Heilleistung geht verloren. Man kann als 32er nur eins machen. AE Heilen, Buffen für RP und XP und rezze. Nichts anderes mehr. Denn effektiv heilen ist nicht drin, da die Basis zu gering ist und die Items nicht wirklich diesen Wert hoch treiben.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Für echte PVP Freaks, ist Darkfall, Mortal und Eve ne Adresse. Für Leute die fix PVP wollen ist teilweise Guild Wars mehr zu empfehlen als WAR. Weil WAR versucht hat sich genau dazwischen zu stellen. Das man eben richtiges PVP hat und PVE aber auch. Das man jetzt immer mehr zu WOW mutiert und immer mehr die Items in Fordergrund stellt und die Klasse dahinter schritt für schritt verschwindet, die Masterys damit fast unwichtig werden, nur damit man skills bekommt und vielleicht AP Taktiken ist doch nicht wirklich sinn und zweck. Adri ist wie man schon sagt. Eve oder gar Darkfall mit Full Loot und man trifft die eigenen. WAR ist eben für so die Leute, die bei WOW nicht ganz glücklich waren, aber kein so hartes PVP Wollen wie eben Sandbox anbieten.



Zum ersten Teil, es ist einfach Quatsch was du da behauptest, diese wiederholten Falschaussagen sind schon fast dreist!
Irgendwann ist die Grenze erreicht Mr. Eisenfaust.
Sobald du Rang 9 und die Einflussitems hast, dann bist du oben, mit Rang 10 kommt nur für Tank/Heiler-Klassen noch ein Schlüsselskill hinzu.
Auch wenn du niedriger bist, z.b. Rang 8 dann hast du bereits das dortige Rüstungsset komplett und die Rang 8 und RR 5 (? da bin ich mir unschlüssig) Waffen vom NPC, die taugen auch.
Ungeachtet das ich mit meinem Slayer Twink (ist grade RR49) mit Rang 12/22 gänzlich andere Erfahrungen hatte, womöglich weil ich Rüstung gesockelt habe und eben nicht instant umgekippt bin, ist es immer gleich, wenn man neu in einem Tier ist. 
Ob Rang 1, 12, 22 oder 32, du bist Futter egal in welchem Tier du bist! Dir fehlen die Skills (besonders im T1) und du hast keine oder schwächere Ausrüstung. 
Trotzdem kann man schon mit Rang 3 nen 10er killen, hängt halt davon ab, ob es deine Gegenklasse ist, man wird ja angehoben und auch mit wenigen Skills kann man was reißen. In höheren Tiers geht es nur nicht mehr ganz so leicht. Aber das soll es auch nicht, dann muss man eben stärker werden, wie in den meisten anderen Spielen auch, wobei man hier den Luxus hat, das es in 4 Tiers geteilt ist und man nicht von Rang 1-40 bzw RR1-80 leveln muss, um mithalten zu können sondern stückchenweise immer mal Oberwasser hat auf dem Weg nach oben.
Mit 32 bist du quasi Nichts, du bist Luft, genauso wie du mit Level 1 Luft im RvR Gebiet bist! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?! Da muss gar nicht argumentiert werden, das man mit 32 alleine ja so wenig ausrichten kann, das ist unweigerlich so und auch gewollt. Was nicht heißt, das man sich nicht nützlich machen kann mit Rang 32 (mit RR33 kann man schließlich schon Auslöscher Tragen, was kaum weniger Rüstung/Stats bietet wie Eroberer/Wachposten!) und im KT verwischen die Unterschiede eh.

Ich glaube nur eine Minderheit hat die Zeit/Muße am Feierabend (eher sind es die Vielspieler) oder auch so Zeitaufwändig seine Flotte/Charakter whatever zu verbessern bzw dafür zu farmen um es auf einen Schlag verlieren zu können, das sind die Hardcore Spieler und an die richtet WAR sich auch nicht. Das artet in meinem Augen schon eher nach Arbeit aus, auch wenn mancher seinen Reiz darin sieht und das möchte ich denen auch nicht schlecht reden.
Was habe ich aber bei Spielen mit FullLoot, was die meisten sich beim NPC kaufen, nachdem sie es verloren haben? Items von der Stange, beliebig ersetzbar? Was gewinnt man dann dabei, wenn man den Gegner killt? Wenn es seltene erfarmte Gegenstände sind, dann würde ich es als frustig beschreiben, wenn es Items vom NPC sind, dann ist es doch egal, solange man genug Geld hat. Vom Prinzip her ist es wohl realistischer, das man quasi richtig stirbt mit allen Konsequenzen (man wird zwar wiedergeboren aber ohne Items) aber ich persönlich möchte abschalten und nicht im Spiel auch noch unter Dauerstress stehen, weil alles ratzfatz weg sein könnte.
Das ist bei Asiagrindern auch so, wenn man stirbt, wegen Lag oder zu starken Monstern, dann ist die Spielzeit der letzten 2-3 Stunden gut und gerne umsonst, da man entsprechend XP verliert! Manche spielen es trotzdem, jedem das seine.


----------



## Pymonte (14. März 2010)

Ich hab hier grad nen schönen Artikel gefunden:

http://darkworlddesigns.com/public_html/

Items scheinen also doch keine so große Rolle in WAR zu spielen...


----------



## OldboyX (14. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich hab hier grad nen schönen Artikel gefunden:
> 
> http://darkworlddesi...om/public_html/
> 
> Items scheinen also doch keine so große Rolle in WAR zu spielen...



Was genau steht denn da?

Verstehe nicht was das:



> 49 DPS 2.4 speed dagger (in both hands), 282 dmg bonus:
> 363 dmg mainhand
> 221 dmg offhand proc (using a certain type of ungor in IC)
> 728 non-crit Pierce Armor
> ...






bringt? Laut diesen Angaben ist doch die 60 DPS dual wield Geschichte in allen Belangen besser, außer dem dmg offhand proc (was auch immer das ist). 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass natürlich weapon DPS nicht der einzige Stat im Spiel ist. 

PS: Für eine Erklärung wäre ich in diesem Fall ziemlich dankbar, da ich wirklich nicht verstehe was die Werte darstellen sollen. Sind das die angezeigten Stats? Ist das "real world dmg" - wenn ja wo sind die Logs? Ist das ein Schnitt? Wenn ja über wieviele hits? usw. Mir erscheint das ganze sehr unprofessionell und wenig aussagekräftig.


----------



## Pymonte (14. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Was genau steht denn da?
> 
> Verstehe nicht was das:
> 
> ...



ist einfach nur der dmg, der bei Autohits verursacht wird. Aufgenommen bei mehreren Attacken, nur mit den Waffen ausgerüstet. D.h. egal ob die Waffe 60 DPS hat oder 40, im Endeffekt ist der Schadensoutput fast identisch. DPS der Waffe ist also NOCH fast unwichtig. Auch die Fähigkeiten werden kaum durch den Waffenschaden beeinflusst, primär skaliert der Schaden in WAR also über die Stats. Und selbst da bringen ca 100 Stärke unterschied nur einen +Autohitschaden von 23 und einen +Fähigkeitenschaden von 44.

Wobei das WaffenDPS System ja derzeit gerade zur Diskussion steht.

Ging im Blog primär darum, dass, entgegen der Meinung vieler Spieler, der DPS der Waffen recht irrelevant ist und das primär die Stats/Proccs auf den Waffen wichtig sind. Wobei die Stats ja auch kein weltbewegenden Auswirkungen haben (außer von grün-equipt lvl 32 zu voll Souverän 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kontessa (14. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sehe hier keine anderen Argumente, außer der Tatsache, dass du WoW nicht magst und frustriert über irgendwelche Klassen / Situationen bist mit denen du in WoW nicht zurechtkommst / zurechtgekommen bist.



So wollte ich das nicht darstellen, sonst hätte ich nicht hier etwas geschrieben sondern im WoW Forum rumgewhined so wie es üblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe ja selber sehr lang WoW gespielt und kenne seine Stärken, andere MMO waren mir bis dahin auch komplett fremd. Ich mag WoW in gewissen Dingen auch (PvE vor allem 10er/25er Raids sind da Top), nur was PvP angeht ist es einfach nicht auf der Selben höhe wie WAR. Es hat mich einfach überzeugt im PvP (und nur dort) das deutlich bessere Spiel zu sein. In WoW hatte ich immer den Eindruck, beschäftigt man sich mit PvP im Bezug auf die Klassen ist das alles ab einem gewissen Punkt den man erreicht undurchdacht. In WAR ist es immer eine Aktion-Reaktion Sache, es gibt solange kein "Schachmatt" im Gruppe gegen Gruppe bis alle einer Seite tot sind und das kann im 6vs6 manchmal sehr, sehr lange dauern. In WoW ist ein Spiel entschieden sollte einer sterben (Arena). Das gepaart mit nicht regulär konterbaren, sehr langen CC ist schon bissl fragwürdig oder? 



> CC spielt in WoW eine sehr große Rolle, das ist wahr. Doch er ist eben nicht idiotensicher und du kannst erst recht nicht "hirnlos rum CCn". Gute Absprachen, genaues Timing, Assissttrain im richtigen Moment (Fokus inklusive Switches) sowie die richtige Positionierung in der Arena machen in den Grundzügen eben den Unterschied zwischen einem Team, das es vielleicht maximal auf 1800-1900 schafft und Teams die auf 2600 spielen.



Nein, es ist idiotensicher. Beispiele: 

Sheep hält bei der ersten Anwendung 6 Sekunden, bei der zweiten 3, bei der dritten 1 Sekunde wenn ich mich grad nicht irre. Das sind 10 Sekunden wo ein Gegner nur einmal mit Insignie mit 2 Min CD reagieren kann. Packst du noch die Glyphe dazu entfernt das sogar DoT's. Nach wieviel, warens 15 Sekunden immunity? kannst du von vorn beginnen.

Fear hält glaub ich für die selbe dauer und bricht... eventuell... bei Schaden. Dafür gibts dann Deathcoil (diesen Horroreffekt) oder wie das heisst. Gibts als AE Effekt oder Single auf mehreren Klassen verteilt.

Cyclone, das selbe wie oben von der Dauer her. Kein Dmg aber auch kein Heal möglich. Dafür kann man nett Heiler/Ziel was geheilt werden sollte abwechseld Cyclonen.

Das sind so wenn ich mich recht erinner die stärksten WoW CC Effekte. Sie sind kombinierbar solang es nicht exakt der selbe Effekt ist (zb Fear/Fear)  und auf mehrere Klassen verteilt. Was ist daran nun nicht idiotensicher?


Rechnet euch selber aus wie lange man mit diesen 3 Effekten ein Ziel im Schach halten kann ohne das es auch nur eine einzige Aktion ausführen könnte. Dazu kommen noch Stun/Root/Snare/Silence/Entwaffen Effekte (was war btw eigentlich die Eisfalle vom Hunter??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Der stärkste CC in WAR ist der AE Knockdown vom Sonnenritter, er lässt in einem 30m Radius vor ihm Ziele für 9 Sekunden "taumeln" (=stun). Bricht bei Schaden und gibt danach 20 Sekunden Immunität auf jede Form von Knockdown, Knockback, Ranziehen, Stun, etc. Schon ein kleines bisschen schwieriger anzuwenden, oder? 

Und bitte, komm mir nicht mit Movement weil man in der Arena bissl um Säulen rubbeln muss. In WAR gibts überall LoS und Kollisionsabfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ratings beeindrucken mich absolut null und sind nicht aussagekräftig aber ok, ich habe in BC S3 direkt nach dem Nerf auf 2k Rating Holypala hochgespielt was damals nicht umbedingt sonderlich einfach war. Dann hab ich mit Arena aufgehört weils einfach lächerlich wurde. MEINER Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso nochmal an Eisenfaust: Du kannst bei Keepraids nicht ressen, da sobald der Keeplord im Kampf ist das Ganze als Bosskampf zählt, für beide Fraktionen.


----------



## borlamar (14. März 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Zu der Addon Sache: Ich spreche von Addons nicht von illegalen Hacks wofür man gebannt werden kann. Das krasseste Addon in WAR ist Nerfed Buttons, darüber wird im offiziellen Forum reichlich rumgeweint. Das was man damit machen kann ist in WoW seit Release durch die Makrofunktionen enthalten - man braucht nichtmal nen Addon dafür. Nur ein weiteres Beispiel.



Das ist ja wohl die schamloseste Lüge in diesem Thread.

Man kann nicht nicht austerben lassen was schon lange tod ist.


----------



## Casp (14. März 2010)

borlamar schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die schamloseste Lüge in diesem Thread.
> 
> Man kann nicht nicht austerben lassen was schon lange tod ist.



Scheinbar kann man allerdings schreiben ohne zu denken.


----------



## Pymonte (15. März 2010)

Hier einfach nochmal ein schönes WAR Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJRk7cRF4D0&NR=1


----------



## Churchak (15. März 2010)

borlamar schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die schamloseste Lüge in diesem Thread.



was war da dran ne Lüge? Bissel mit dem Spiel und seinen Macro Möglichkeiten beschäftigen(oder einfach einen der 1000000 Threats im Blizzardforum lesen).Ich hab damals quasi auf jeden Char mir Macros gebastelt womit ich Tasten mit Fähigkeitsrotationen belegte haben und das ganz ohne Addons. Es war ja im Spiel mit drin.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Nenn die Sachen mal beim Namen. Was genau kann man mit Nerfed Buttons und ist bei WoW schon seit Release enthalten?



Das man Tasten mit mehreren Fähigkeiten belegen kann und denen ,wenn man den will,künstliche CT Timer verpassen kann.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Sehe hier keine anderen Argumente, außer der Tatsache, dass du WoW nicht magst und frustriert über irgendwelche Klassen / Situationen bist mit denen du in WoW nicht zurechtkommst / zurechtgekommen bist.



jetzt fühle ich mich fast geschmeichelt! wegsle WoW durch nen WAR aus und man hat den Satz den ich dir dutzendfach in den letzten Monaten an den Kopf geworfen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. März 2010)

Nein das Prob ist sie wollen auf Zwang ein Wirtschaftssystem aufbauen und das geht entweder nur über ein Angeboten neben Brauchbaren Items. Soll heißen das man Mounts anbietet und diese ganzen Sachen, seltene Farbe, kaufbare Titel usw.
oder man führt einen Brutalen Verlust ein. Das zweite aber wollen die WAR Spieler nicht und ist auch nicht Konzept von WAR. Aber anders können sie keine wirtschaft einbauen, sonst ist es immer so das Geld am Ende Wertlos ist. Aber das ist ja an sich auch gut so und war auch ihr Konzept. Das zu brechen wäre in meinen Augen falsch, dann hätte man eher das RVR Konzept nochmal überdenken sollen, als sich über die eh nicht vorhandene Wirtschaft gedanken zu machen.

Das mit dem Futter ist jetzt schon so, genau mit der Einführung der Verstärkung der Items wird es noch extremer. Denn dann heilt man gegen XXX Schaden und kann nur um XX heilen. Das ist jetzt schon so, aber noch nicht so extrem. Da sich ja die Mastery Punkte und das Level teilweise noch recht gut auf die Cast auswirken und am Anfang ja das Level noch einen guten Teil vom Castschaden/Heilung ausmacht. Mit der Einführung der Items ist es im Endgame noch extremer als jetzt, da kann man fast sagen (70 ... 80)% kommen rein aus den Items heraus und das Mastery ist unwichtig, nur noch für Taktiken und Stats von Bedeutung. Am Anfang aber gewinnt man nur aus dem Mastery eigentlich gut Punkte. Jetzt mag es schon so sein, aber nicht extrem. Da ein Unterschied von 4-6 Mastery Punkten ja noch zu spüren ist. Während dann, ist die Basis sehr gering und die Item schlagen viel auf, da ist der Unterschied kaum noch da, da nimmt man lieber noch mehr Skills mit. Denn das Schlimme ist ja dann eher das, dass damit so zusagen den Leuten vorteile gibt die jetzt schon super EQ haben und die bestraft die Neueinsteigen wollen. Man bestraft sie vielleicht sogar noch mehr, wenn man ihn die Beutel verbaut. So das man als Neueinsteiger nicht nur mehr farmen muss, weil Gold wichtiger geworden ist, sondern auch im T4 dann garnichts mehr erreicht, da man net mal mehr spürbar heilt oder Schaden macht. Jetzt ist es auch schon so, aber nicht so extrem. Da die Items zwar eine große Rolle spielen, aber dennoch wichtig ist wie man mit dem Items umgeht. Also Fokus rein auf Int und Spellpower ist enorm, da merkt man Schaden kommen, selbes für Willenskraft und Co. Aber das ist erst richtig extrem effektiv mit dem passenden Renwonrang. Da man so sehr gut Stats bekommt und noch bissel Bonis. Während in Zukunft ist der Renownrang zwar auch noch unglaublich stark. Aber die Items werden wichtiger und schieben die schon guten Leute noch weiter weg, von den Anfängern, die so gesehen noch mit den Skills arbeiten udn Mechaniken effektiver lernen. Während die hohen ja Erfahrung haben (was ja normal ist) und brutale Items. Dieser Weg ist der, denn sie nicht hätten gehen dürfen. Das man die Items jetzt noch wichtiger stellt, als sie es eh schon sind. Dann zerstört man vielleicht damit den Rest, von besonderheit den man noch hat.

Zum CC von WOW.
Er ist nicht idiotensicher. Bitte das hört sich an als wäre WOW voll ohne Skill und WAR ist das Spiel für Leute mit reiner Ahnugn von SKill, Klassenmechanik etc. Also WAR ist nicht so extrem besser. In WAR ist der CC durch die Immunität nicht überlegt, sondern überflüssig. Weil man damit an sich den Single CC dazu verbannt nur einmal zu zünden und im großen Massenkampf den AE CC damit stärkt und den Single fast überflüssig machen kann. In kleinen 6vs6 Gruppe mag der CC bei war interessanter sein, ist es aber nicht weil man nur 1 mal hat. Also jetzt weg mit dem Zauber und tot hauen. Wenn man dann noch sieht das es SKills gibt die neben der Immunität noch zusätzliche Immunitäten erschaffen, sind einige Klassen einfach Imba. Gerade Tanks die das haben sind recht hart. Denn damit kann man ja seinen eigenen Freikommen zünden, die Immunität + den Skill. Sowas mein ich auch mit Unbalanced auch AP Reg ist unbalanced. Blackork bekommt AP ohne zu denken und Schwertmeister hat 0 AP Reg. Das unbalanced. Aber CC bei WOW muss schon überlegt gezündet werden. Da A kein CC über 10 Sekunden geht, also Sap etc. ist auf 10 Sekunden beschränkt. Zusätzlich hat man das Frei kommen und CC hat CD, was bei Schaf zwar nicht der Fall ist, schaf ist aber ein Cast. Also ist er nicht so effektiv. Das muss man alles sehen. Unter guten und schweren CC verstehe ich Guild Wars. Da ist WAR und WOW weit entfernt. Dort kann man mit dem Mesmer ganze Klassen ihren Aufgaben berauben. Mit Kombos von Waldläufer geistern kann man den Energiepool von einem Ele so stark reduzieren, dass selbst Krieger mehr haben. Man kann mit Interrupts wichtige Sprüche verhindern und mit besonderen Skills den Spamcastes entgegen Wirken. Man kann aber nur 1-2 Gegner richtig gut CC, mehr als 2 wird dann schwer und gar völlig unmöglich. Da alle CC auch gute CD haben und Nachteile. Blackout und Aussschaltbuilds haben oft enorme CD und Unterbrecher sind mit 15 Sekunden +/- paar ja auch gut dabei. Aber bei allem ist die Energie der Feind. Wenn die ausgeht, war es dass und natürlich etwas ganz anderes. Man muss aktiv den Gegner beharken und aktiv den Gegner im CC halten. Das heißt man hat also 1 Klasse die aktiv CC macht und nicht so, mit CC Skills die es zusätzlich zu ihrem Schaden mit fährt und somit einen raus nimmt und zum Schweigen verdonnert. Man muss aktiv das Ziel mit CC Kontrollieren und hat so gesehen auch 1 Klasse weniger. Bei WAR ist der CC wie bei WOW, nur dass man den dimishign returns nicht umgesetzt hat. Denn ich ja gut finde, denn damit kann man aktiven CC einführen und Klassen Mechaniken die darauf beruhen. Der Hammerträger sollte ja so eine Mechanik besitzen, beruhend auf CC. Die Immunität macht den CC im großen Kampf fast nur als AE möglich oder in voll Abgesprochen KTs. 
6vs6 mag der CC dadurch kaum eine Rolle spielen und nur im richitgen Moment den Heiler rausnehmen, ist aber an sich auch wie bei WOW. Den richtigen Moment abwarten und los legen. Das Problem ist aber, will man ein WAR mit Massen kämpfen oder ein Arena WAR? Meine soll WAR sich in die Richtung entwickeln das 6vs6 als Balanced Schablone dient? Das man versucht 6vs6 kämpfe zu regeln und dort. 

Aber wenn CC Hirnlos ist in WOW, weil man den Dimishing Returns hat und nicht die 30 Sekunden DD Schutz, dann ist in meinen Augen Rezzen bei WAR hirnlos. Hat man genug heiler, rezz man einfach die Leute und fertig. Wer stirbt wird gerezzt, also kann man auch Hirnlos ma Tor stehen und druff hauen. Man muss keine Schutzskills wirken, wozu man wird ja gerezzt. Geht alles Incombat, also muss man auch net schauen das man aus dem Kampf kommt etc. 

Nein WAR hat seine Mechanik, nur sollten sie dort mal anfangen was zu stärken. Wenn CC unwichtig werden soll, dann sollte man die Vielfalt abschaffen. Dann ist besser mit weniger CC zu arbeiten. Da man so auch besser die Schutzfähigkeiten wirken lassen kann. Find immernoch bei CC Guild Wars als gutes Beispiel. Gegen jeden Build gibt es Gegenbuidls. Gibt ja Energiearme Ele builds, Anti Hexbuilds von Monks etc. Also da hätte man sich inspirien lassen sollen.

Dat Video ist recht nett, aber find da fehlt der Kampf. Also so hübsch, aber es kommt net wirklich zum kampf. So ist es gut gemacht. Da muss ich sagen, gefällt mir ein Darkfall Video sehr gut. Was so rein vom Aufbau hübsch gemacht ist, dieses vor der Armee so lang reiten, dass aufbauen und der angriff. So kann man denk ich auch mal ein WAR Vid aufziehen. Das man halt so die Chars net einzeln zeigt, sondern als Team und dann bauen sie sich vor der Armee so auf und die sammelt sich und dann kommt es auch richtig zu kampf. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5wLuLvhlZU dat halt Darkfall, wer es net schauen will muss es net =). Aber der Aufbau und das Prinzip ist sehr hübsch gemacht. Bei dem WAR Vid fehlt der Kampf am Ende, der kommt zu kurz. Sonst cool gemacht das von WAR, auch netter Soundtrack gewählt und passend eingesetzt, nur kein Kampf ^^


----------



## Symatry (15. März 2010)

Junge was schreibt ihr hier für Romane?? ;D


----------



## C0ntra (15. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Dat Video ist recht nett, aber find da fehlt der Kampf. Also so hübsch, aber es kommt net wirklich zum kampf. So ist es gut gemacht. Da muss ich sagen, gefällt mir ein Darkfall Video sehr gut. Was so rein vom Aufbau hübsch gemacht ist, dieses vor der Armee so lang reiten, dass aufbauen und der angriff. So kann man denk ich auch mal ein WAR Vid aufziehen. Das man halt so die Chars net einzeln zeigt, sondern als Team und dann bauen sie sich vor der Armee so auf und die sammelt sich und dann kommt es auch richtig zu kampf. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=s5wLuLvhlZU dat halt Darkfall, wer es net schauen will muss es net =). Aber der Aufbau und das Prinzip ist sehr hübsch gemacht. Bei dem WAR Vid fehlt der Kampf am Ende, der kommt zu kurz. Sonst cool gemacht das von WAR, auch netter Soundtrack gewählt und passend eingesetzt, nur kein Kampf ^^



Hat der PC von dem Typ schlapp gemacht oder warum zuckelt das so rum (im 2. Teil des Videos)? Oder auch permanenter Lag? 
Was mir da schwer fällt ist es im Getümmel die gegnerischen Klassen zu erkennen, selbst wenn die Figuren nicht ineinander laufen, die sehen quasi farblich alle gleich aus.

Es ist halt auch was für Liebhaber, wie Warhammer auch aber als es als besser zu bezeichnen, was RvR betrifft? Dafür gibt es da genug Dinge die mir nicht gefallen würden und ich müsste es verneinen. Auch diese Wertung kann nur die eigene Meinung ausdrücken und als "besser"/"schlechter" kann man es, bei solchen subjektiven Empfindungen, nicht einschätzen.


----------



## OldboyX (15. März 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> So wollte ich das nicht darstellen, sonst hätte ich nicht hier etwas geschrieben sondern im WoW Forum rumgewhined so wie es üblich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, aber es gibt in WAR keine Arena und insofern kann man die Arena Situation wohl kaum vergleichen mit dem RVR in WAR. Gäbe es eine Arena in WAR mit 2v2, 3v3 und 5v5 wäre es wohl dasselbe Spiel. Sobald einer tot ist, ist die Sache (in den meisten Fällen) gelaufen. Es gibt auch in WoW Ausnahmen, wo man es in der Unterzahl noch schaffen kann. Doch ich glaube kaum, dass in WAR bei einer ähnlichen Situation (2v3 zb) alles noch "offen" wäre und die 3 Spieler gegen die 2 Spieler dem Heiler Zeit geben würden in aller Ruhe zu rezzen.



> Nein, es ist idiotensicher. Beispiele:
> 
> Sheep hält bei der ersten Anwendung 6 Sekunden, bei der zweiten 3, bei der dritten 1 Sekunde wenn ich mich grad nicht irre. Das sind 10 Sekunden wo ein Gegner nur einmal mit Insignie mit 2 Min CD reagieren kann. Packst du noch die Glyphe dazu entfernt das sogar DoT's. Nach wieviel, warens 15 Sekunden immunity? kannst du von vorn beginnen.
> 
> ...



Es ist halt nunmal Teil der Schwierigkeit, dass man sich so positioniert, dass man keine Sheeps abbekommt, oder auch der / die Teammates helfen diese zu avoiden. Selbst wenn man es abbekommt können alle Klassen mit Magic Dispel sowie Hexer es beseitigen usw. Daran ist nichts idiotensicher. Wenn es idiotensicher wäre, dann spiel es doch einfach und hol dir bei den Turnieren die Preisgelder ab, da gibts teilweise kranke Summen die ich mir sofort abholen würde, wenn das Spiel für mich idiotensicher wäre und ich daher immer gewinnen würde.

Du machst die typischen Aussagen über Arena und wie "einfach" und "idiotensicher" sie doch sei, wie man das von denen kennt die keine Arena spielen, es nicht mögen (weil sie verlieren) usw.. Als Argument zählst du dann theoretisch mögliche CC-Ketten auf und lässt dabei völlig außer acht, dass es auch Gegner gibt die bei dieser Sache auch etwas mitzureden haben und man eben Sheeps/Cyclone usw. unterbrechen, avoiden, trinketen, spellreflecten, erden usw. kann und das eigene Team ja auch nicht ohne CC dasteht. Kurz gesagt ist es nicht so wie du es darstellst und wenn ja, dann machen du und dein Team vieles falsch oder du hast hauptsächlich nur 2er Arena gespielt und bist generell frustriert, weil man dort manchmal gegen andere Klassenkombination antritt, gegen die man (ähnliches Können und Items vorausgesetzt) keine Chance hat, das liegt aber in der Natur von so kleinen Teamgrößen. Spiel 3v3 und das Problem besteht kaum noch - im 5v5 noch viel weniger.

Im Übrigen fehlt dir einiges an Wissen über CCs und welche auf demselben diminishing return sind und welche nicht, wie lange sie halten usw.


> Der stärkste CC in WAR ist der AE Knockdown vom Sonnenritter, er lässt in einem 30m Radius vor ihm Ziele für 9 Sekunden "taumeln" (=stun). Bricht bei Schaden und gibt danach 20 Sekunden Immunität auf jede Form von Knockdown, Knockback, Ranziehen, Stun, etc. Schon ein kleines bisschen schwieriger anzuwenden, oder?



Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst. Inwiefern bitte soll ein 30 meter AE CC der 9 sek handlungsunfähig macht "schwieriger anzuwenden" sein als eine ganze Kette von verschiedenen CCs die nicht instant sind, nur 1 Ziel treffen und von mehreren Spielern kombiniert werden müssen?



> ... Ratings beeindrucken mich absolut null und sind nicht aussagekräftig ...



Spätestens da nimmst du dir selbst jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich wette beim Skifahren hast du auch viel mehr Ahnung von der Sache, Skifahren ist "idiotensicher" und es ist egal was ein Bode Miller, Aksel Lund Svindal usw. macht, denn Weltcupplatzierungen / olympische Spiele usw. sagen nichts aus und beeindrucken dich null. Die können gar nicht schifahren, es ist einfach nur deren "idiotensichere" Bindung und Schier mit denen sie "einfach schnell den Hang runterfahren" können...


----------



## Kontessa (15. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du machst die typischen Aussagen über Arena und wie "einfach" und "idiotensicher" sie doch sei, wie man das von denen kennt die keine Arena spielen, es nicht mögen (weil sie verlieren) usw.. Als Argument zählst du dann theoretisch mögliche CC-Ketten auf und lässt dabei völlig außer acht, dass es auch Gegner gibt die bei dieser Sache auch etwas mitzureden haben und man eben Sheeps/Cyclone usw. unterbrechen, avoiden, trinketen, spellreflecten, erden usw. kann und das eigene Team ja auch nicht ohne CC dasteht.


Arena ist nicht "idiotensicher" (omg warum hab ich das so geschrieben -.-), sondern der CC. Mir ist schon klar das Arena in den oberen Bereichen ziemlich knackig ist und das System mittlerweile auch relativ gut durchdacht ist wodurch man in der Regel gleichstarke Gegner bekommt. Meine Beispiele auf die CC Fähigkeiten sollten eigentlich nur verdeutlichen, dass du in WoW ohne größere Probleme Gegner sehr, sehr lange am Spielen/Handeln hindern kannst. Dies beginnt meist durch nur einen einzigen Skill und kann sich endlos fort ziehen. DAS ist "idiotensicher" und hat wenig mit Skill zu tun da ein Kontern des Gegners stark begrenzt oder garnicht mehr möglich ist. Es spielt keine Rolle was davor läuft weil früher oder später genau diese Situation eintreffen wird und es ein danach nichtmehr geben wird.




> Im Übrigen fehlt dir einiges an Wissen über CCs und welche auf demselben diminishing return sind und welche nicht, wie lange sie halten usw.



Jo habs lang nichtmehr gespielt, ändert aber auch nichts an der grundlegenden Mechanik.




> Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst. Inwiefern bitte soll ein 30 meter AE CC der 9 sek handlungsunfähig macht "schwieriger anzuwenden" sein als eine ganze Kette von verschiedenen CCs die nicht instant sind, nur 1 Ziel treffen und von mehreren Spielern kombiniert werden müssen?


In diesem Beispiel bezog ich mich nur auf den stärksten CC in WAR, dazu hätte ich sagen sollen das es keinen ähnlichen Effekt sonst gibt. Ich habe ihn aber genannt um zu verdeutlichen, dass NACH diesem CC alle getroffenen Ziele für 20 Sekunden immun sind. Nicht wie in WoW wo ein guter Schurke ein Ziel ebensolange durchstunnen UND es darin killen kann. Es gibt keine derartigen CC Ketten wo der Gegner AFK gehen und sich ne Pizza machen kann wie in WoW.

Gehen wir von einer 6vs6 Situation in WAR aus was definitiv mit 5vs5 in WoW vergleichbar ist. Ich erwische mit dem AE CC alle Gegner was an sich schon nahezu unmöglich ist. Was dann? Sobald du 1 AE Effekt machst sind alle wieder draussen + 20 Sec immun. Focusst du die Ziele einzeln weg brauch das Zeit für Laufwege und Schaden, zudem ist das Ziel ja sofort handlungsfähig + immun wenn es Schaden nimmt. Selbst wenn du es schaffst, 2 Heiler in den 9 Sekunden CC wegzufocussen gibt es immernoch genug Möglichkeiten für die anderen Spieler das Match zu drehen. Bsp Standarten Ress, Selfress Rune, AE CC vom Tank zurück, etc.




> Spätestens da nimmst du dir selbst jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich wette beim Skifahren hast du auch viel mehr Ahnung von der Sache, Skifahren ist "idiotensicher" und es ist egal was ein Bode Miller, Aksel Lund Svindal usw. macht, denn Weltcupplatzierungen / olympische Spiele usw. sagen nichts aus und beeindrucken dich null. Die können gar nicht schifahren, es ist einfach nur deren "idiotensichere" Bindung und Schier mit denen sie "einfach schnell den Hang runterfahren" können...



kk.


----------



## Peraine1 (15. März 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Hat der PC von dem Typ schlapp gemacht oder warum zuckelt das so rum (im 2. Teil des Videos)? Oder auch permanenter Lag?
> Was mir da schwer fällt ist es im Getümmel die gegnerischen Klassen zu erkennen, selbst wenn die Figuren nicht ineinander laufen, die sehen quasi farblich alle gleich aus.
> 
> Es ist halt auch was für Liebhaber, wie Warhammer auch aber als es als besser zu bezeichnen, was RvR betrifft? Dafür gibt es da genug Dinge die mir nicht gefallen würden und ich müsste es verneinen. Auch diese Wertung kann nur die eigene Meinung ausdrücken und als "besser"/"schlechter" kann man es, bei solchen subjektiven Empfindungen, nicht einschätzen.





Jo, natürlich sehen die alle gleich aus, weil es gar keine Klassen gibt und "feindliche Rassen" an sich auch nicht, vor allem nicht in Stadtbelagerungen. Was du meinst ist sicherlich "feindliche Spieler" aber das kann man als Vor oder Nachteil sehen, ob Namen über den Köpfen leuchten oder nicht. In Darkfall verhindert das System recht effektiv das Button smashing, was bei WAr ja so oft bemängelt wird. Einfach AE in die Menge Brutzeln ist nicht, weil man damit seine eigenen Leute grillt.

Ansonsten entscheidet der Geschmack, ob man das klassische System mit Gegner markieren und Skills spammen lieber mag oder sich auf neues einlassen möchte. Wenn man das aussen vor lässt, ist Darkfall aber faktisch Warhammer deutlich überlegen was RvR (bzw hier Ally vs Ally) anbelangt, weil das System deutlich mehr Sinn ergibt. Das fängt damit an das Raids ohne Gegenwehr verhindert werden weil man einen Eroberungsversuch 22 Stunden vorher verkünden muss und sich die Deffer sammeln können. Also kein Morgens aufstehen und alles ist weg weil jemand mitten in der Nacht sich den Wecker gestellt hat. Dann haben die Gildenstädte auch Sinn, im Gegensatz zu den fastfood Keeps aus War und werden verbittert verteidigt. Und je nach der Lage der Stadt läuft auch jede Schlacht anders ab, die besten sind natürlich an der Nähe vom Wasser wo beide Seiten Kriegschiffe mitbringen. Auch muss man taktisch vorgehen da die Eroberung selbst mit Überzahl Zeit kostet und man so planen muss. Erst die Häuser mit Kanonen zerlegen damit die Spieler vom Bindstone fliegen, ein Teil muss die Leute am Clanstone bewachen ect.

Ein Vergleich mit dem 2 Tore aufzergen und dann den Lord umhauen aus Warhammer ist fast eine Beleidigung.

Darkfall bietet definitv das epischere PvP mit mehr Sinn dahinter und Anspruch. Dafür kann man in WAR ebend schnell einloggen,  2-3 Scenarien  abspielen oder beim Abendessen sich nebenbei einem Zerg anschließen und Keeps erobern. Je nachdem was man lieber mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (15. März 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Nein WAR wollte alles bieten und hat es nicht umgesetzt und Mythic hat über die Jahre nur die Perfomance wirklich in Griff bekommen, der Rest blieb auf der Strecke oder wurde mal angegangen, aber nicht wirklich verändert. WAR hatte Potenzial, aber so wie es derzeit ausschaut ist es nicht mehr viel. Das Problem im PVP ist es zu eintönig und SC werden mit Items belohnt und nicht mit neuer Mechanik gezeigt. Meine PVP ist sowas wie Darkfall, Mortal Online oder Eve. Das sind richtige gute PVP Umsetzungen und GW1 hat auch gute ansätze und davon wollen sie in GW2 eigentlich alles übernehmen und das PVP um ein großes Gebiet erweitern.
> WAR hat Potenzial für Monatlich Frei und Online Shop. Dafür ist es perfekt. Aber für Monatliche Gebühr, finde ich bietet es viel zu wenig.
> 
> Denn an sich bietet WAR nicths was WOW schon hat oder Guild Wars. Es hat nur die Warhammer Lore zu bieten und die ja nun kaum umgesetzt. Es ist kein Sparten Spiel weil es PVP sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, dass haben die Spieler immer gesagt. Denn WAR hat sich auch verkauft, als PVE Spiel und hat einiges im PVE getan. Aber nur Items sind kein Anreiz und neue Inis. Weil die Leute in WAR PVP sehen. Einige verwenden auch gern so begriffe wie richtiges PVP, nicht wie bei WOW etc. Aber WAR ist kein richtiges PVP. Es ist wie das bei WOW und deswegen denk ich auch, zocken es weniger. Weil es nicht wirklich anders ist als WOW und sogar noch grasser was Item farmen und Zergen angeht. Denn das ist im PVP sehr wichtig bei WAR. Items farmen ist das einzige was man hat, um dass Endgame zu machen. Man farmt RR und Items. Man kann auch nur Items farmen im PVE. Die Mobs sind selten richtig verlinkt und einige Inis sind verbuggt. Masn hat mehrer Tage Cooldown auf ne Ini und damit wird man dann wieder zum Lake gezwungen, dass man ja ins RVR geht. Man wird als nicht ins RVR gelockt. Mit hübschen Quests, besonderen Kämpfen etc. Sondern das man weniger Optionen im PVE für Items hat. Natürlich kann man Land of Death farmen, aber auch nur wenn man im PVP aktiv ist.
> ...



/sign ..hartes brot aber realität (für nicht hardcore-fans)


----------



## OldboyX (15. März 2010)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Arena ist nicht "idiotensicher" (omg warum hab ich das so geschrieben -.-), sondern der CC. Mir ist schon klar das Arena in den oberen Bereichen ziemlich knackig ist und das System mittlerweile auch relativ gut durchdacht ist wodurch man in der Regel gleichstarke Gegner bekommt. Meine Beispiele auf die CC Fähigkeiten sollten eigentlich nur verdeutlichen, dass du in WoW ohne größere Probleme Gegner sehr, sehr lange am Spielen/Handeln hindern kannst. Dies beginnt meist durch nur einen einzigen Skill und kann sich endlos fort ziehen. DAS ist "idiotensicher" und hat wenig mit Skill zu tun da ein Kontern des Gegners stark begrenzt oder garnicht mehr möglich ist. Es spielt keine Rolle was davor läuft weil früher oder später genau diese Situation eintreffen wird und es ein danach nichtmehr geben wird.
> ....



Das stimmt eben nicht. Auch der CC ist nicht "idiotensicher". Es erfordert eben ein großes Maß an Koordination, Teamplay, strategische Positionierung usw. um die CCs anbringen zu können in der Art und Weise wie du es beschreibst. Zusätzlich ist die Frage halt, wenn in WAR 30 sek immun bist gegen CC. Was machst du dann in den 30 Sek, was so viel mehr "skilllastig" ist und weniger "idiotensicher"? Nachlaufen und draufhaun? Heals unterbrechen? Snares anwenden? Brauchst du alles auch in WoW - TROTZ des CCs. 



> Meine Beispiele auf die CC Fähigkeiten sollten eigentlich nur verdeutlichen, dass du in WoW ohne größere Probleme Gegner sehr, sehr lange am Spielen/Handeln hindern kannst.



Ich verstehe ja was du sagen willst, aber ob man eben gut oder schlecht ist entscheidet sich über den unterstrichenen Teil. Ein gutes Team wird es dem Gegner schwer machen diese CC Kette anzubringen.



> Dies beginnt meist durch nur einen einzigen Skill und kann sich endlos fort ziehen



Das stimmt einfach gar nicht.


----------



## borlamar (16. März 2010)

Nachdem sie jetzt angekündigt haben das Wirtschaftssystem deutlich zu verbessern warte ich auf den nächsten Schritt: Itemshop und Freetoplay.

denn eines muß man Warhammer lassen. 3 Stunden Hirnloses Zergen macht spaß in der Woche, leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Lorghi (16. März 2010)

Dann warte mal schön auf "den nächsten Schritt" & erklär uns doch allen bitte, wo der Zusammenhang zwischen "wir verbessern die Ingame Wirtschaft" & nem Itemshop ist!!!!! Oder sind einfach nur die WoW Server down & du musst deine Trial Erfahrung hier abladen? Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Terlian (17. März 2010)

Na ja, wollte ja eigentlich gestern das erste Mal nach Altdorf fliegen und mir hübsche Waffen von diesen neuen Marken kaufen... aber Pustekuchen.
Obwohl mein WAR Account nun seinen Code erhalten hat, ich sogar eine eMail dazu bewundern durfte, stand im Spiel selbst noch an allen Ecken und Enden "Trial".

Aha... Spiel beenden, warten, neu starten, warten, nichts gebracht.

Also, die inzwischen gepatchten 11 GB der "Trialversion" von der Festplatte geworfen, das Spiel frisch von den DvDs installiert und darf nun nochmals stolze 4 GB an Daten saugen bevor ich wieder ins Spiel darf - da kommt so richtig Freude auf.


----------



## Pymonte (17. März 2010)

Hast du den Support wegen dieses Problems mal kontaktiert? Denn so üblich ist das ja nicht. Außerdem gabs die letzten Tage auch größere Probleme beim Acc Management, da GOA die Server und RealmWAR umgestaltet hat. Es kann also sein, dass dein Acc einfach im Zuge der Arbeiten nicht umgestellt wurde.


----------



## Anikin (17. März 2010)

Ich habe damals wegen der Performence WAR aufgehört.

Und habe mich entschlossen es wieder zuspielen,weil ich fand es damals schon richtig cool gemacht.

Ich werde wieder zurückkommen auf Drakenwald.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. März 2010)

werd auch wieder weiterzocken evt. ...
WoW wurd mir schon wieder nach nem monat erweitern langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












WoW hat vielleicht die bessere Geschichte, schönere Welt o.ä. ...

Aber:

dafür hat War Orcs und Gobos, so wie jene aussehen sollten, die"bösen" Klassen sind wirklich "böse" und nicht nur möchtegern und allgemein einfach hammer!


----------



## Peraine1 (17. März 2010)

Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, das es in WoW gar keine böse Klassen (Du meinst wohl auch eher Rassen) gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (17. März 2010)

hihi ja da sind selbst Untote kleine Knuddelmonster *g*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, das es in WoW gar keine böse Klassen (Du meinst wohl auch eher Rassen) gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






jo vielleicht^^ aber eben:



Churchak schrieb:


> hihi ja da sind selbst Untote kleine Knuddelmonster *g*






genau, selbst untote sehen irgendwie nicht so böse aus wie sie sollten...







aber ja ich meinte auch klassen u.a. ... Todesritter z.b. sind irgendwie möchtegern totenbeschwörer

mit ghoulen, aber können noch nicht einmal skelette beschwören...


----------



## Wardwick (17. März 2010)

also ich hab vor einer woche mal wieder angefangen.
und heute habe ich beschlossen mein abo wieder zuschließen.
das spiel macht einfach kein spaß.
es ist einfach "ausgelaugt" immer wieder da selbe.
wirkliches balancing gibt es auch nicht.
ich hab auf beiden deutschen servern einen 40.
es ist auf keinem ausgeglichen.
mit meinem order hab ich in den sc jedes mal halb soviele order wie destro leute drinne.
spaßfaktor= 0
wenn jetzt auch noch einer sagt: das stimmt nicht!
sage ich nur: das ist meine sicht der dinge. und es macht einfach keinen spaß :O


----------



## Pymonte (17. März 2010)

Wardwick schrieb:


> also ich hab vor einer woche mal wieder angefangen.
> und heute habe ich beschlossen mein abo wieder zuschließen.
> das spiel macht einfach kein spaß.
> es ist einfach "ausgelaugt" immer wieder da selbe.
> ...



Hm, und wie hießen deine Chars und wie kommt es, dass du Szenarien spielen kannst, die a) nicht aufgehen oder b) sofort geschlossen werden?


----------



## Peraine1 (17. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hm, und wie hießen deine Chars und wie kommt es, dass du Szenarien spielen kannst, die a) nicht aufgehen oder b) sofort geschlossen werden?





Ich denke mal, er meint damit Scenarien, die man in massiver Unterzahl anfängt. Und nun erzähl nich' das kommt nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Spieler dann nur Tröpfchenmäßig nachrücken, wird das SC nicht beendet, da der Timer dafür ständig resettet. Wird man dann dank der Ausgangssituation schon am Spawn becampt, verschwinden in der Regel die Leute genauso schnell, wie sie nachrücken.

Hier wäre es eigentlich längst überfällig, eine Vorbereitungszeit einzubauen, das der Kampf erst los geht, wenn beide Seiten vollständig sind. Das ein Scenario bereits startet, wenn nur genug Leute angemeldet ist so eine Mechanik, die eigentlich aus der Steinzeit stammt. In WoW ist das mMn übrigens auch so. Muss ja irrsinnig schwer sein, sich dafür eine Lösung einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Terlian (18. März 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hast du den Support wegen dieses Problems mal kontaktiert? Denn so üblich ist das ja nicht. Außerdem gabs die letzten Tage auch größere Probleme beim Acc Management, da GOA die Server und RealmWAR umgestaltet hat. Es kann also sein, dass dein Acc einfach im Zuge der Arbeiten nicht umgestellt wurde.



Nein, im Account Bereich war ja alles eitel Sonnenschein, nur im Spiel selbst war überall nur Trial zu lesen... heute 60% gezogen, morgen dann den Rest.
Diese Arbeiten waren ja auch am Montag, also hätte es an sich gestern reibungslos laufen müssen, nach einigem hin und her blieb eben nur noch die aufgeblähte Trialversion als möglicher Fehler.

Mehr kann ich erst schreiben, wenn ich morgen mit dem ganzen Patchen durch bin, hoffe es läuft dann endlich rund.

Ansonsten, bin auf Drakenwald, und teilweise hat man da wirklich oft Unterzahlspiele in den Szenarien. Es läuft zuerst ganz gut, man schafft es ein paar Punkte zu holen und auf einmal schwappt da eine rote Welle über einen rüber und man wird innerhalb von Sekunden weg genietet, schaut auf den Respawntimer und wenn man endlich wieder steht kommt man nicht einmal vom Punkt weg, da man schon freundlich empfangen wird...

Na ja, wobei man aber auch kaum Koordination bei der Ordnung sieht, Nordwacht ist da so ein Paradebeispiel, der typische "Zerg" walzt Richtung Spawnpunkt der Zerstörung, während hinter denen alle drei Stationen nach und nach rot gefärbt werden.

Mal schauen ob es in den späteren T-Bereichen besser wird...


----------



## Sikes (18. März 2010)

Ich habe auch wieder angefangen nur schaff ichs mit meinen Chars selten über lvl 10, einfach weil ich dann wieder Bock auf nen andern Char bekomme. Switche immer wieder vom Chaosbarbaren zum Sigmarpriester und von dort auf den Squigtreiber. 

Ich denke aber das WAR nicht so schnell aufhört zu existieren, es ist eben ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis wie jetzt in WoW, Aion und die ganz F2P MMOS. Ich spiele auch das Tabletop nebenher und lass mir auch Zeit dabei. Möglich dass WAR auch zu so einem Spiel wird, nur halt eben Online.


----------



## Atrokk (18. März 2010)

Ich fange auch wieder mit Warhammer an ! Aber erst, wenn sie es schaffen meinen Test-Account umzuwandeln - was wohl zur Zeit probleme bereitet .....


----------



## Pymonte (18. März 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, er meint damit Scenarien, die man in massiver Unterzahl anfängt. Und nun erzähl nich' das kommt nicht vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem bei der Lösung ist eher: Sind 12 von 12 Leuten angemeldet beginnt das Szenario. Würde man dann dort warten müssen bis auch wirklich 12 von 12 Leuten drin sind, dann kann es auch mal sein, das sich beide Seiten x Minuten lang die Beine in den Bauch stehen oder es nie losgeht, da Leute vorher gehen^^

Das andere Problem ist eher, dass man die Funktion hat sich anzumelden und dann doch abzuspringen (in beiden MMOs). Das ist aber eben eine Komfortfunktion, da man sich ja jederzeit umentscheiden möchte. Würde nun das Szenario erst aufgehen, wenn wirklich 100% der Spieler zugesagt haben, dann dauert das Öffnen der Scs vermutlich einfach viel länger, vor allem da ja dann auch immer wieder eine neue Suchanfrage wegen Randoms etc gestartet werden müsste.

Bisher hält sich das dennoch in Grenzen, ich persönlich habe noch nie in einem Szenrio gespielt, bei dem vom Start weg eine Seite komplett unterlegen war bzw es bis zum Start des Spiels noch war. Wenn überhaupt kam das während des Spiels, weil eine Seite viele SC leaver hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. März 2010)

So grad am patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehn uns in war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontessa (18. März 2010)

Hm auf welchen Server, Tier und Uhrzeit solln das mit der Unterzahl gewesen sein? Grade seit dem letzten Patch sind die Sc's rappeldicke voll...


----------



## wiligut (18. März 2010)

Nicht aufregen, dass war doch wieder nur so ein unqualifizierter Trollpost. Wenn ich so Sätze lese wie: 

"mit meinem order hab ich in den sc jedes mal halb soviele order wie destro leute drinne" 

dann scroll ich direkt weiter, weil da kann nix gutes mehr kommen.

Es kann zwar mal vorkommen, dass eine Gruppe die sich angemeldet hat, doch nicht joint und es dann ein Ungleichgewicht gibt. Aber so ein Szenario wird nach 60 Sekunden abgebrochen wenn keiner nachkommt. Also wars direkt wieder gelogen und nicht wirklich des diskutierens wert


----------



## Idekoon (18. März 2010)

Bin grade auch nochmal am patchen, mal sehen wieviel sich getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (19. März 2010)

Also ein Troll bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich bin auf Carroburg mit mein Char lvl 39 feuerzauberer Name Stieg.
Vorher war ich auf Erengrad mit dem Namen Oreg.
Musste ja leider feststellen das der Server zu gemacht wurde.

Und ich meinte die Szenarien,wie andere schon gesagt haben kann es vorkommen das die Leute nachrücken.
Dann fängt das Szenario erst nach gefühlten 10min richtig los und endet mit 170 zu 200 oder so.
Irgendwie ziemlich depri ,das man nicht mal richtig "fertig" spielen kann.
Das geschah mir dann mal so ungefähr 5mal hintereinander und dann wird man einfach wütend. 

PS: Hast wohl noch keine richtigen Trolle gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (19. März 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen, dass war doch wieder nur so ein unqualifizierter Trollpost. Wenn ich so Sätze lese wie:
> 
> "mit meinem order hab ich in den sc jedes mal halb soviele order wie destro leute drinne"
> 
> ...



Drakenwald, T2, heute.

Uns dreien der Ordnung kam eine volle Gruppe der Zerstörung entgegen gedackelt, wir haben eine Flagge erobert und eine Zeit lang gehalten und auch gewonnen, das Spiel wurde wirklich irgendwann beendet, aber der Timer kommt erst wenn das "Ungleichgewicht" zu hoch wird.

Ach ja, heute von T1 zu T2 immer wieder Spiele in Unterzahl gestartet, ist schon lustig wenn man teilweise rein kommt und sieht das in Nordwacht alle 3 Flaggen rot sind und man nicht einmal von den Docks weg kommt da die Zerstörung etwas unterhalb des Leuchtturmes steht und jeden der sich raus traut direkt weg knallt...

Mal ehrlich, wenn das bis 40 so weiter läuft, lasse ich mein Abo auch direkt wieder auslaufen, Sandsack für andere spielen werde ich gewiss nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (19. März 2010)

Also, auf 40 ist das bestimmt nicht so. Derzeit gehen die Scs sehr häufig auf. Mich stört derzeit eigentlich nur der Choppa, der einfach zu viel Schaden macht, für das, was er aushält.

Statt weniger Rüstung/Widerstand sollten sie einfach mehr Schaden bekommen. Dann müsste man auch überlegen, ob man die ganze Zeit im Blutrausch durch die Gegend läuft.


----------



## Terlian (19. März 2010)

Bisher nur einige Klassen der Zerstörung genauer angeschaut, vom Spielgefühl her läuft da einiges irgendwie einen Tick zusammenhängender und flüssiger ab, schwer genauer zu beschreiben, da die Klassen der Fraktion an sich zwar unterschiedlich gestaltet sind, aber die Basis meistens gleich ist.

Denke da müsste vielleicht noch an der einen oder anderen Schraube etwas gedreht werden...

Ansonsten, vermisse - wie auch in WoW - eine Prüfung der Spieleranzahl im Schlachtfeld, es bringt einfach nichts x Spieler pro Seite in der Warteschleife zu fordern, wenn diese Spieler dann nicht aufs Schlachtfeld gehen und man dann Unterzahlspiele - wenn auch nur für einige Minuten - laufen hat.

Na ja, vermute mal der Slayer ist der "Verwandte" vom Choppa, im nicht direkten Vergleich kommt es mir so vor, als wenn der eine Ecke schneller aus den Sandalen gehustet wird.


----------



## Aety (19. März 2010)

WAR hätte so released werden sollen, wie sie es ursprünglich vorhatten und zwar als kurzweiliges Szenariospiel mit ein wenig PvE-Content. Wenn die Herrschafen von Mythic das ausgebaut hätten, anstatt in allen Gebieten (PvE, RvR, etc.) zu wildern, dann wäre WAR heute woanders.

Das große Problem das ich, als jemand der sehr gerne PvP betreibt, sehe ist die Umgebung des Spiels. Alle Gebiete eindeutig ersichtbar instanziert (okay, kann man evtl. noch mit leben), aber vor allem ist die Map immer in 3 Teile gespalten (PvE Order, PvE Destruction, RvR-Gebiet). Die dadurch entstehende Trennung ist schonmal schwer zu verdauen am Anfang. 
Als nächstes lässt dieses System keine wirkliche Entscheidungsfreiheit wie man sich im PvP bewegen kann. Es gibt im RvR-Gebiet nur den Raid. Wenn man nicht im Raid ist wird man halt vom gegnerischen Raid weggezergt. Außerdem ist der RvR-Bereich zu klein um sich wirklich vernünftig darin bewegen zu können. Man prallt zwangsläufig aufeinander. Freunde kleinerer 
Gruppen im Open(!)-PvP haben hier keinen Spaß. Szenarios sind für solche Leute nunmal meistens nichts. Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch lieber eine Map, die mich in meinem Movement oder dem meiner Gruppe nicht so einschränkt wie die von WAR. Selbst die Open-RvR-Server boten diese Möglichkeit eigentlich nie. Das einzige was sie förderten war das ganking. Die Belohnung auch mal beim Gegner vorbeizusehen war nur das schelmische Grinsen, wenn man mal wen beim leveln störte.
Aion macht für mich in diesen Punkten mit dem Abyss vieles richtig. Ich treffe nicht zwangsweise auf Ansammlungen von Gegnern, auf die ich nicht treffen möchte. Durch das fliegen und damit verbundene Movement in drei Dimensionen kann ich mir gezielt meine Kämpfe aussuchen und muss nicht alle 2 Minuten die Beine in die Hand nehmen um vielleichtt mit Glück dem Zerg zu entkommen.
Ich habe WAR vor einer Woche mal wieder ausprobiert. Es war das selbe wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich aufgehört habe, nein, schlimmer. Damals war genug los. Da hieß es Zerg gegen Zerg und wer die besseren Bomber und bessere Organisation hatte gewann. Heutzutage spielen nichtmehr genug Leute, also lockt man in Ruhe, aber wenn man dann trotzdem mal solo oder in der Kleingruppe loszieht wird man ja doch zufälligerweise in dem Moment vom gegnerischen Raid erwischt.
Wers kurzweilig liebt, der ist mit WAR dank der Szenarien wirklich vernünftig bedient. Man kann mal 1-2 Stündchen am Abend aufwenden und dann wieder ausloggen (sofern man bereit ist dafür Geld zu zahlen).
Für mehr taugt das Spiel meiner Meinung nach (leider) nicht mehr.


----------



## Terratec (20. März 2010)

Sorry, aber ich laufe sooft mit meinem Zelotenkumpel zu zweit rum und reiße was, sei es im RvR (Was am Spawn kommt verhauen, nachzügler rausfischen, andere kleine Gruppen etc) oder in Szenarien, "die ganze Zeit nur vom Zerg überrollt", wird man bestimmt nicht - vor allem da ein ganzer Zerg häufig für 1-2 Leute garnicht abbiegt.


----------



## Mikell (20. März 2010)

Ich verstehe heute noch nicht, wie eine Firma, die über Jahre ein erfolgreiches PvP Spiel betreut, auf einmal so etwas wie WAR hingeklatscht hat.

DAoC ist ohne extreme Itemspirale ausgekommen. In DAoC wars kein MUSS Item X zu haben, hauptsache die Mischung Stimmte am Ende.

Aber was macht man? Man schaut bei Aldi...erm WoW vorbei und Kopiert die Ergebnisse eines PvE SPieles herraus, das auf Biegen und Brechen PvP betreiben will:
- Warum nur 2 Fraktionen? DAoC hat doch gezeigt, das bei mehreren Fraktionen masenbalance weniger wichtig ist, vom Besseren PvP mal ganz zu schweigen.
- Warum eine PvE-Eigenschaft (Public Quests) als extratoll Super Einzigartig uswusw bei Zig previews hochpreisen, nur um dann das GESAMTE PvE System darauf auszulegen.
- Warum Ausreichend und Interessante Skillart übern haufen werfen, nur um dann WoW-Like Talentbäume zu haben?
- Warum Szenarien? 
- Übertriebene Burgeneroberungsmasse. In DAoC waren Angriffe auf burgen irgendwie...epischer... Selbst aufstellbare Belagerungswaffen, die Türme die man vorher einnehmen kann... 

In WAR ist einfach viel zu viel WoW mit reingeflossen....und das nicht nur da. HdRO/AION und wie sie alle heissen. Ab und an ein bissel weniger WoW würd denen gut tun. 
Wobei der Weltaufbau in WAR GENIAL ist. Da hat man sich so viel Mühe gegeben...doch in den Endgebieten war man nicht Konsiquent genug. (zu klein)

Ich behaupte einfach: Ein MMO das mit 2 Fraktionen PvP erspielen will, wird immer wegen balance auf die Fresse fallen. Da gibts nie gute Balance, und Instanziertes GruppenPvP ist kein PvP, eher ausgelegte Massenduelle.


----------



## Churchak (20. März 2010)

Mikell schrieb:


> Da gibts nie gute Balance, und Instanziertes GruppenPvP ist kein PvP, eher ausgelegte Massenduelle.



selbs nen 1v1 Duell ist PvP ........ sei den bei dir bedeutet PvP Puma v. Panda. 8-O


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (20. März 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung das wenn die Entwickler von War mal ein neues Addon rausbringen würden und bißchen Werben würde dafür würden sich die Server wieder total füllen ;p


----------



## OldboyX (20. März 2010)

Nur einer oder alle beide? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja, das ist nicht ernst zu nehmen, aber ich konnte es mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (20. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nur einer oder alle beide?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn du meinen beitrag meinst hoffe ich mal alle beide sonst wirds ja nix ich zocks eh nicht hattes aber mal überlegt fange vllt an wenn ich was gutes wieder von höre


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (20. März 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> selbs nen 1v1 Duell ist PvP ........ sei den bei dir bedeutet PvP Puma v. Panda. 8-O



Was die "wörtliche Bedeutung" von PvP, sprich Spieler gegen Spieler, ist weiss jeder.
Das was es darstellt, was mans ich verspricht, die Beurteilung, das ist nicht so einfach.

Da für dich Duelle schon "PvP" sind, könnte man also alles andere gleich Streichen, ein PvE Spiel rausbringen und Sagen: Der PvP-Teil ist durch den Befehl /duel zu starten.

Vergeich mit Fußball: 11meter schießen ist auch Fußball, doch ist es (für mich persönlich) das schlechteste am Fußball, und "nur" 11Meter wäre kein "Fußball"

Desweiteren kenne ich einige mmo´s die Zwar PvP/RvR waren, aber zu anfang keine Duelle hatten.

Das obligatorische Duell*ichzeigdirmeinololSkill0rz* das man im Primus WoW so gut sieht, ist doch kein PvP.


----------



## C0ntra (21. März 2010)

Mikell schrieb:


> Das obligatorische Duell*ichzeigdirmeinololSkill0rz* das man im Primus WoW so gut sieht, ist doch kein PvP.



Doch ist es, man muss nur unterscheiden wie qualitätiv und quantitativ das PvP gestaltet ist.


----------



## Churchak (21. März 2010)

Mikell schrieb:


> Vergeich mit Fußball: 11meter schießen ist auch Fußball, doch ist es (für mich persönlich) das schlechteste am Fußball, und "nur" 11Meter wäre kein "Fußball"
> 
> Desweiteren kenne ich einige mmo´s die Zwar PvP/RvR waren, aber zu anfang keine Duelle hatten.
> 
> Das obligatorische Duell*ichzeigdirmeinololSkill0rz* das man im Primus WoW so gut sieht, ist doch kein PvP.



Wir reden aber ned von Fussball sondern von Player v. Player und sobald sich 2 finden in welcher gearteten Form auch immer findet halt PvP statt.

Bzw auch in DaoC gab/gibt es Items die quasi nen muss waren/sind für Caster wars zu meiner Zeit damals noch die Tafel mit dem kroko die einen quasi unsichtbar im hohen Gras machte bzw die se eine Weste von den Zentauren Mob oder für Nahkämpfer diese eine Axt oder für Bogies die ned nur auf Keepmauern hockten der Bogen der Narren usw. Was halt noch nen tick anders war ,waren halt die engeren Caps sprich man musste viel genauer wissen was man will und vorallem man musste wissen wer welchen schaden macht und was gerade Fotm war um seine Resis danach auszurichten wobei auch das wurde ja mit den ToA Gegenständen aufgeweicht.


----------



## Geroniax (21. März 2010)

Ich möchte eigentlich auch wieder anfangen. Allerdings habe ich nur ein main auf 16 und es dauert toal lange bis man aus dem blöden T2 mal raus kommt. Mir vergeht da immer so schnell die lust bei.


----------



## Peraine1 (21. März 2010)

Stimmt, ich habe Gerüchteweise gehört, das manche erst nach 1-2 Wochen Level 40 sind. Viel zu langsam für ein MMORPG :-/


----------



## Geige (21. März 2010)

Geroniax o.O

In WAR geht das levln so schnell wie sonst nirgends, wenn dir das schon zu langsam geht, kannst
du MMO´s gleihc ganz abschreiben, WAR wäre ein cooles Spiel geworden, wenn sie ein Addon bringen, in welchem
sie eine große RvR Zone einführen, Sturmleiter für die Keeps, Crafting und vernünftige Instanzen, dann schau ich auch wieder rein!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. März 2010)

Nein Mythic hat in den Podcast eigentlich recht deutlich von PVP im großen Stil gesprochen.
Duelle gibt es in WAR nicht, es gibt keine Duellfunktion und sich mit Gegner verabreden, ist zwar eine Art duell und es ist auch ein Duell. Aber ein Ork schlägt einen anderen Ork auch und hat 0 Problem damit. Die Elfen duellieren sich der ehre und aufs erste blut. Es gibt dutzende Varianten von Duellen und es ist Bestandteil in der Warhammer Welt. Dort gibt es Duelle Tag Täglich und man hat keine Option, nur unter Absprache mit dem Feind und dann ist dies nie ein Faires duell, meine gegen einen Gobbo =) ist es das eh nicht. 
PVP ist Spieler gegen Spieler, egal wo und egal wann. Ein Lake ist zwar PVP, ein SC auch. Aber es ist an sich eben nur ein typisches in WOW groß gewordenes PVP. Das was mit DAoC groß geworden ist, der Anfang vom Massen PVP, Burgschlachten usw. Das ist eindeutig in WAR nicht fortgeführt wurden. Es ist also an sich daher zwar PVP, aber nicht dass was sie eigentlich erreichen wollten und ihr Ziel war. Die SC zeigen es deutlich.
Man kann kein Spiel entwerfen, in dem es A 1vs1 aufgeht, B 6vs6 (dieses Arena SC), C 12vs12 (typische SC und halt D 24vs24 (KT gegen Kt) und auch E die unfairen 48vs12 etc.
Das heißt man muss sich für ein was entscheiden. Aber da wäre in meinen Augen Mythic besser als jeder der je ein Spiel entworfen hat und hätten aus Fehlern gelernt. Denn sie haben genau das versucht und sind daran gescheitert. 

PVP ist auch niemals Balanced. Das geht einfach nicht, weil PVP deutlich schwer zu handlen ist. 

PVP ist eigentlich so gesehen, was die Spieler daraus machen. Nur bei WAR ist es an sich Items farmen, der Rest ist eine Art offenes SC mit PVE Endboss und Zwischenbossen, so wie stärkeren Mobs und Spielern. Dieser Mix könnte aufgehen, wenn die Mobs einfach mehr machen würden. Sie verlinkt wären, KI hätten und mal Skills benutzen würden. Die Mobs auch als Verbündete zählen und nicht so als, ich kann mit KMs net druff ballern, weil sie keiner Spieler sind, Heilen kann ich sie als Freund auch nicht, aber ein AE betrifft sie, ein Direkt Damage Spell auch etc. Also sollen sie nun zu meiner Armee zählen und Gleichwertig mit mir sein oder nicht? Genau hier sollte Mythic mal was machen. Meine die Mobs im PVE sind sonst überflüssig und nur ein Schutz davor, dass Spieler sonst einzeln BOs tappen, als mehr kann man die Mobs im PVP nicht betrachten.


----------



## Terlian (23. März 2010)

Gestern war Drakenwald den gesamten Abend nicht erreichbar, heute fliegt man im Minutentakt runter... was ist da denn schon wieder los?
Im Moment, bin ich auch mal gespannt, ob die Ankündigung mit der Gutschrift für das Problem bei der Umstellung des Testaccounts wirklich ankommt...

Wenn WAR läuft macht es wirklich Spaß, nur wenn man erst gar nicht und erst einen Tag später nur alle paar Minuten spielen kann, und das bei nur 2 DE Server... also da müssen die sich schon noch gewaltig auf die Hinterbeine stellen, damit die Spielerzahlen steigen und nicht gleich bleiben oder weiter sinken.


----------



## Churchak (24. März 2010)

Omg da gibts aller 5 - 8 Monate mal 1-2 Tage probs wo man nicht/eingeschrenkt spielen kann und schon gibts die aberwitzigsten Posts (vorallem im Offiforum). Es sollten sich echt nen paar Leute Gedanken darüber machen,nicht immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen oder sich doch mal überlegen ob sie da nicht nen Suchtproblem haben wenn es so unsagbar schwer ist sein Leben zu ertragen wenn man mal nicht bei WAR einlogen kann .Im übrigen kann WAR gerne durch nen anderen MMO Namen ersetzt werden die Panikposts 10 Minuten nach nichterreichbarkeit des Spiels sind quasi eh überall gleich.


----------



## Terlian (24. März 2010)

Wenn man also normal über einen Serverabsturz schreibt, der einen ganzen Abend anhält und dessen Auswirkungen man auch noch am nächsten Tag spürt, und der wohl ebenso für Wartungsarbeiten am darauf folgenden Tag verantwortlich ist, fällt das schon unter "Panikposts"... aha.

Irgendwie könntest du auch jener sein, der mich gestern so blöde von der Seite angemacht hat, weil ich mich erdreistete im Ratschlag Channel zu bestätigen, das man wirklich alle paar Minuten raus fliegt.
Die Bestätigung hatte ich mit meinem Trial Account - da ich mit meinem anderen Account alle Nase lang raus flog, im nach hinein irgendwie schon fast witzig... - getippt und natürlich prompt einen flachen Text per Flüstern erhalten und bevor ich antworten konnte schon ein Ignore an der Backe, danach mit meinem normalen Account nach hängen und würgen rein gekommen und der Pfeife eine passende Antwort an den Kopf geworfen und ihn ebenso auf Ignore geparkt.

Probleme gibt es überall, nur kam in dieser Woche einiges zusammen, zuerst hängt man bei der Umstellung von der Trial- zur Vollversion in der Luft, danach folgen Serverprobleme... denke da wird es wohl noch erlaubt sein nach zu haken, wenn das unter "Panik" fällt... von mir aus...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (24. März 2010)

Stell dich nicht so an, andere Games haben auch nach fast 2 Jahren immer noch so massive Serverprobleme und...oh...moment....

Wie bereits gesagt könnte WAR nichts besseres passieren als Mythic auch hier das Ruder übernimmt - bei DaoC z.b. ist das ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl seitdem GOA nicht mehr verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Symatry (24. März 2010)

Mhh habe heute meinen Account reaktiviert ... allerdings läuft das Spiel bei mir immer noch nicht rund, obwohl der PC sehr aktuelle Komponenten besitzt....


----------



## C0ntra (25. März 2010)

Symatry schrieb:


> Mhh habe heute meinen Account reaktiviert ... allerdings läuft das Spiel bei mir immer noch nicht rund, obwohl der PC sehr aktuelle Komponenten besitzt....



Dann schreib mir mal bitte ne Forennachricht mit deiner Hardware und den Einstellungen, auf denen du Spielst. Hardwarefragen haben hier ja erst mal nix zu suchen, obgleich hier zuhauf rum gespammt wird :O


----------



## Terlian (25. März 2010)

Unterzahlspiele werden also abgebrochen... so so... siehe Anhang, frisch geknipst, beste war, es kamen sogar noch weitere Spieler der Zerstörung dazu.

Wieso wird da eigentlich nicht im Szenario selbst mal erst geschaut wieviele Spieler drin sind, bevor man weitere rein lässt?


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2010)

Terlian, schön das du beim 2. screen nicht die szenarioliste drin gelassen hast. So kann man hnatürlich gut sehen, ob die 4 Spieler am Anfang auch noch am Ende allein waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (25. März 2010)

Na, eigentlich wollte ich mir das gesamte Bild zu pinseln sparen, aber hier kommt es... verweise mal auf die Schadens-/Heilzahlen, schön zu sehen das bei der Ordnung 3 und bei der Zerstörung einer noch am Ende dazu gekommen ist.

Bringt einem nur rein gar nichts, da man den Vorsprung nicht mehr einholen kann, wenn 3 Punkte die ersten Minuten lang für eine Seite ticken... irgendwie zum würgen, man kommt rein und hat schon verloren, bevor es überhaupt richtig los geht.


----------



## wiligut (25. März 2010)

Aber echt, was für ein Schwachfug. Aber beachtliche Leistung immerhin, mit angeblich nur 4 Spielern habt ihr gegen 2 Destrogruppen noch 100 Punkte geschafft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gz. Sollte es dagegen nur eine Gruppe gewesen sein, wäre das 4vs6. Sowas wird meines Wissens nicht abgebrochen. Aber dann weiss ich auch nicht was das Gejammer soll.

Aus deinen Bildchen kann man rein gar nichts erkennen, außer dass ihr anfänglich zu viert wart, verloren habt und das Szenario 7 Minuten gedauert hat. Man sieht nicht wieviel Order nachgejoint ist, wieviele Destros drinnen waren. Aussagekraft daher Null.

Szenarios mit deutlichem Ungleichgewicht werden abgebrochen. Der Timer beginnt neu, wenn Spieler nachjoinen. Punkt. 


Edit: Ok, also war es 7 vs. 9, so what?


----------



## Terlian (25. März 2010)

Natürlich kannst du die Augen zukneifen und es dir zurecht schreiben wie es dir am besten passt, ändert nur nicht viel daran das man mit offenen Augen sieht wie viel Schaden die Spieler angerichtet bzw. wie viel Heilung sie geleistet haben.
Ein ziemlich grober Anhaltspunkt, aber wenn man dabei alle Werte vergleicht, kann man da sehr wohl raus lesen, wer schon eine Weile in der Schlacht ist und wer nicht.

Ich kann schon verstehen das man solche Spiele natürlich am liebsten hat - vor allem wenn man auf der "richtigen" Seite steht - diese sind schnell gelaufen und man bekommt ordentlich Marken und Ruf.

Erstes Beispiel hier im Bereich war aus dem T2, das von vorhin aus dem T1, wo genau sollen eigentlich weitere Spieler für T3 dann her kommen?
Oder will hier irgendwer behaupten das es sich plötzlich auf wundersame Weise bessert, und man nicht mehr in Unterzahl antritt?
Und was bringt es mir wenn es im T4 vielleicht besser abläuft, wenn ich in 3 Bereichen nur ordentlich eins aufs Maul bekomme?
Das Licht am Ende des Tunnels kommt wohl in dem Fall auch nur vom heran rasenden Destro-Zerg...

Aber was rede ich noch lange rum, hake es doch einfach unter "Trollpost" ab und rede dir weiter ein das alles absolut super läuft und solche Spiele gar nicht statt finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Ich finde WAR ist gefloppt...
Nach einer Woche hatten Bekannte von mir schon die Schnauze voll, selbst das hochgelobte PvP System soll einfach scheisse sein.
Aber du kannst mir WAR gerne schenken und dann probiere ich es aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raicleve (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Ich finde WAR ist gefloppt...
> Nach einer Woche hatten Bekannte von mir schon die Schnauze voll, selbst das hochgelobte PvP System soll einfach scheisse sein.
> Aber du kannst mir WAR gerne schenken und dann probiere ich es aus!
> 
> ...




Ich kenne jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der glaubt jemadenen gesehen zu haben, der sich über Aion aufgeregt hat das es scheiße sei. Deswegen kann ich GANZ genau beurteilen wie es um dieses Spiel steht. Ich spiels zwar selber nicht, aber die Aussage dieses Spielers, den ich über 20 Ecken kenne reicht ja aus...

Für die Leute die Warhammer spielen (mich einbezogen) ist es nicht gefloppt. Im Gegenteil. 

So viel dazu


----------



## C0ntra (25. März 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du die Augen zukneifen und es dir zurecht schreiben wie es dir am besten passt, ändert nur nicht viel daran das man mit offenen Augen sieht wie viel Schaden die Spieler angerichtet bzw. wie viel Heilung sie geleistet haben.
> Ein ziemlich grober Anhaltspunkt, aber wenn man dabei alle Werte vergleicht, kann man da sehr wohl raus lesen, wer schon eine Weile in der Schlacht ist und wer nicht.
> 
> Ich kann schon verstehen das man solche Spiele natürlich am liebsten hat - vor allem wenn man auf der "richtigen" Seite steht - diese sind schnell gelaufen und man bekommt ordentlich Marken und Ruf.
> ...



Dein Beitrag ist kein "Trollpost", ein Beispiel dafür habe ich unten zitiert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sieht folgendermaßen aus. 
Spieler melden sich für SZ an und irgendwann sind 2 Teams vollständig. 
Ob nun mehr Heiler oder Tanks vorhanden sind, ist nicht zu steuern, außer man bevormundet Spieler und verwehrt ihnen die SZ Teilnahme, weil von ihrem Archetyp gerade mehr Spieler sich für SZ anmelden. Dies kann man nicht machen, darum passiert es auch, das der Gegner mal 5 Heiler und man selbst nur einen hat. Dem kann man aber entgegen steuern, indem man in Gruppen anmeldet, wo die Klassen ausgewogen verteilt sind.
Ok, alle 12 Spieler auf beiden Seiten bekommen die Einladung aber einige wollen noch nen Tick vom SFZ mitnehmen, müssen plötzlich vom Rechner weg, ihre Gilde möchte was anderes mit ihnen machen oder sie haben gar keine Lust mehr. Man bestätigt die Einladung also verzögert oder gar nicht - dies ist das Recht der einzelnen Spieler.
Wenn die Seiten von Beginn an ungleichmäßig von der Anzahl her sind, kommt eine Meldung und ein 60sek Timer beginnt. 
Immer wenn ein weiterer Spieler hinzu kommt, beginnt er erneut von vorne, ansonsten wäre ein Spiel unweigerlich nach 60sek vorbei und es könnte ja sein, das plötzlich mit einem Rutsch 3 Leute nachkommen, die z.B. noch beim SFZ standen.
Ein Spieler weniger schwächt einen aber es gibt da konkrete Zahlenverhältnisse, bei denen abgebrochen wird. 
Deine Beschwerde mag berechtigt sein, aber die sollte an die Addresse der Spieler gehen, die sich anmelden und dann doch nicht teilnehmen. Ein System, was dies verhindert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es gäbe auch Gründe die dagegen sprechen würden.
Die Spieler machen das Spiel und bei SZ sind es eben jene, die dann doch wieder abspringen oder AFK irgendwo rumstehen - es ist unsozial den Mitspielern gegenüber, auch wenn einige wieder mit dem Argument kommen werden, der Mensch lotet von Natur aus seine Grenzen aus und geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.


Dies war ein sachlicher Beitrag, das Gegenteil folgt unten:




David schrieb:


> Ich finde WAR ist gefloppt...
> Nach einer Woche hatten Bekannte von mir schon die Schnauze voll, selbst das hochgelobte PvP System soll einfach scheisse sein.
> Aber du kannst mir WAR gerne schenken und dann probiere ich es aus!
> 
> ...


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Leute, wenn ihr keine Kritik an eurem Spiel vertragt, dann ist ein Forum für euch vielleicht der falsche Ort.
Es dient doch der objektiven Meinungsäußerung, oder nicht?

Das was ich bisher sah hat mir nicht gefallen.
Und da der TE an uns appelliert zurückzukehren sage ich: nein danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raicleve (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr keine Kritik an eurem Spiel vertragt, dann ist ein Forum für euch vielleicht der falsche Ort.
> Es dient doch der objektiven Meinungsäußerung, oder nicht?
> 
> Das was ich bisher sah hat mir nicht gefallen.
> ...




Wie zurückzukehren? Du hast doch noch gar nich gespielt.....

Achso ja, da waren ja deine Leute die dir gesagt haben usw....


----------



## David (25. März 2010)

Ich hab nicht gespielt. ^^
2 Leute aus meiner Gilde und andere Bekannte haben es ausprobiert und abgekotzt.
Ich hab es bei nem Bekannten am PC gespielt und ausprobiert und abgekotzt.
Keine Ahnung, was du damit für ein Problem hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr keine Kritik an eurem Spiel vertragt, dann ist ein Forum für euch vielleicht der falsche Ort.
> Es dient doch der objektiven Meinungsäußerung, oder nicht?




Was hat Hörensagen mit objektiver Meinungsäußerung zu tun ? 

Edit: Ok, Post haben sich überschnitten und ich bereue hiermit ehrlich überhaupt geantwortet und Zeit verschwendet zuhaben.


----------



## C0ntra (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Leute, wenn ihr keine Kritik an eurem Spiel vertragt, dann ist ein Forum für euch vielleicht der falsche Ort.
> Es dient doch der objektiven Meinungsäußerung, oder nicht?
> 
> Das was ich bisher sah hat mir nicht gefallen.
> ...



Deine und meine Meinung ist schon mal nicht objektiv. Zudem hast du gar keine Kritik gebracht, dafür hättest du noch Gründe liefern müssen. 
So gesehen sagt dein Beitrag nichts aus, außer das du und deine Freunde wohl eher bei dem anderen Spiel mit W aufgehoben sind, wenn ich mir die Frechheit erlauben darf, es aus deinen Forenbesuchen zu schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (25. März 2010)

David schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gespielt. ^^
> 2 Leute aus meiner Gilde und andere Bekannte haben es ausprobiert und abgekotzt.
> Ich hab es bei nem Bekannten am PC gespielt und ausprobiert und abgekotzt.
> Keine Ahnung, was du damit für ein Problem hast.
> ...



=D ...weil hier nur noch extrem-fans vertreten sind ,ist ja sonst keiner mehr da, da war gefloppt ist ^^ (es sollten sich mal einige gedanken über diesen begriff machen,vor allem mit blick auf den gängigen kapitalismus)
..und das sagt einer der das theater über ein jahr lang,von anfang an, mitgemacht ,und war bis zuletzt verteitigt hat.. btw gw2 is coming XD (nov/dez)


----------



## Thug (25. März 2010)

Hört sich ja alles ziemlich gut an was Ihr da berichtet, nur traue ich mir garnicht nochmal den Trial Client runterzuladen.
Wollte nämlich vor nem halben Jahr wieder reinschauen, hatte meinen ursprünglichen Account verkauft.  Doch zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass
es einfach nicht möglich ist das Spiel zu testen, ich hatte insgesamt mit drei verschiedenen e-mail adressen einen Test-Account erstellt,  wirklich keiner hat funktioniert.
Keine Reaktionen auf Fragen am Support, was denn da wohl los ist, nichts!
Das hat mich echt traurig und wütend gemacht, wie kann man nur so rumeiern und nichts gebacken bekommen, wer von wirklichen Neulingen würde sich denn da die Vollversion kaufen wollen...
Ich werd's aber nochmal versuchen, gucken ob ich noch ne mail adresse für den Sauhaufen von Mystic organisieren kann.
Welchen Server nehme ich am besten? sollte schon RvR sein wenns geht, wo ist am meisten los meine Lieben?

so far

Thug


----------



## xerkxes (25. März 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> =D ...weil hier nur noch extrem-fans vertreten sind ,ist ja sonst keiner mehr da, da war gefloppt ist ^^



Husch Husch, geh Täubchen jagen. Du spielst im übrigen auch 2 Games die nach deiner Definition gefloppt sind. Alles außer WoW sind Flops.

In der Reduzierung des Pfeifenanteils in der Spielerschaft liegt die größte Verbesserung von WAR.


----------



## Adronyth (25. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich War ist alles andere aber nicht gefloppt, ich habe nach längerer Pause mal wieder reingeschaut auf Drakenwald ist ne menge los, vor allem auf den beiden englischen Servern geht sogar um 3 uhr morgens noch gut was und es gibt auch dort Deutschsprachige Gilden, die auch gerne komplette Neubeginner aufnehmen und sie bei allem unterstützen, seis jetzt mit Tips oder Gold sogar level Gruppen im LDT, sodas man fix auch ganz oben mitspielen kann, die Performance hat sich auch stark verbessert und der nächste größere Patch befindet sich in der Testphase, wem das noch nicht genug ist kann auch auf die US Version zurückgreifen da ist noch mehr los und auch dort findet man viele Deutschsprachige Spieler (zudem hat die US Version einen extrem coolen und hochmodernen Client), die endlos trial Accounts haben dem Spiel meiner Meinung nach sehr gut getan.
Alles in allem War macht mehr Spaß als jemals zuvor, die Community ist gut durchwachsen, alle möglichen Altersgruppen sind dort anzutreffen, Spieler die von Anfang an dabei waren und auch viele neue Spieler sind hinzugekommen und die Playerbase hat ihre anfängliche Stagnation überwunden und ist in letzter Zeit sogar wieder am wachsen.

Wenn man ein bischen recherchiert, findet man schnell heraus das das Spiel immernoch Gewinne einfährt und in Zukunft sogar durch content usw. erweitert werden soll.


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2010)

David ist ein Troll, der schon kurz nach Release geflamed hat. Typischer WOW Fanboy. Schade, dass er wieder zurück ist.


----------



## OldboyX (25. März 2010)

All things considered würde ich die Geschichte von WAR bisher jedoch auch als "flop" bezeichnen und wenn man das Wort "zu stark" findet, gibt es sicherlich keinen Grund auf die Palme zu gehen oder sich angegriffen zu fühlen wenn einige das so sehen. Sehe das so wie Pente:



			
				Pente schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> 
> Klar gibt's jetzt sicher wieder den ein oder anderen der mich zitieren wird und sagen "es soll ein PvP Spiel sein da hat PvE Content oder Einzelspieler-Content nichts verloren". Ich kann eure Ansicht durchaus nachvollziehen, die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen von Warhammer Online von Release bis heute spricht leider Bände und gibt mir in allen von mir genannten Punkten recht. *Gerade im europäischen Raum kann man, wenn man die aktuelle Situation betrachtet, durchaus von einem großen Flop des Spiels sprechen*. Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe für alle die an diesem Spiel hängen und es gerne spielen, dass noch dieses Jahr die europäischen Server schließen und den Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, dass sie auf den US Servern spielen.
> ...



Hindert aber keinen daran, das Spiel trotzdem zu mögen und gut zu finden. Flop bedeutet ja auch nicht, dass die Server abgeschalten wurden usw. Für mich sind WAR, AoC, Tabula Rasa (wurde sogar abgeschalten), HG:L (auch abgeschalten) und Vanguard z.b. sehr stark gefloppt, weil sie einfach von verhältnismäßig vielen Spielern getested wurden und "nicht gutiert" wurden.

Ein HDRO oder Eve etc. verliefen völlig anders und von einem Flop kann da keine Rede sein. Kleinere Entwicklerteams, weniger Investitionskosten, kaum Hype, keine riesigen Anstürme und doch am Ende konstantes Wachstum / gesunde Populationen. Da sehe ich schon deutliche Unterschiede auch wenn am Ende vielleicht die Spielerzahlen ähnlich sind oder zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt waren.

Dennoch freue ich mich schon auf die Gegenargumente und insbesondere die Lehrbuchdefinitionen von "Flop" die man nun so hindrehen wird, dass WAR definitiv kein Flop ist usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man könnte ja trennen in "Flop" (server wurden abgeschalten wie zb. Tabula Rasa, HG:L) und in "Flöpsle" (Spielerzahlen extrem eingebrochen, aber Server laufen noch).


----------



## Peraine1 (25. März 2010)

Jeder definiert Flop sicher anders. Wenn man allerdings in Betracht zieht, das massiv Server geschlossen wurden zeigt das eigentlich nur eines - es spielen deutlich weniger Spieler das Spiel, als der Betreiber es sich erwünscht hat. Und ja, ich weiß es wurden damals auch Server geclont die nie einer benutzt hat, allerdings sind auch eine Menge Ursprungsserver verschwunden. Wäre Warhammer wirklich erfolgreich gewesen, hätte es auch keine Entlassungswellen gegeben und es würde uns nicht alle 2-3 Monate ein neuer leitender Produzent von den Briefen anlächeln.

Was WAR mittlerweile allerdings geschafft hat, ist den Abwärtstrend zu stoppen. Die Spielerzahlen scheinen nun, nach etwas über einem Jahr, erstmals stabil zu bleiben. Darauf kann man nun aufbauen und auch genau abgestimmten Content nachliefern.

Im Großen und ganzen ist WAR kein Totalflop, aber auch kein wirklicher Erfolg. Was WAR gerettet hat sind die massiven Boxverkäufe zu Release da es einen ziemlichen Hype gab. Das hat ordentlich Entwicklungskosten wieder eingefahren, auch wenn die Spieler nicht gehalten worden. Aber wenn man mal einen Vergleich zieht zu Daoc, was 2001 als 4. "Großes" MMORPG nach UO,Everquest und Asherons Call rauskam, zu Zeiten als Onlinespielen noch was für Geeks war und die Flatrate gerade sich durchsetzte, da wurde nach 1,5 Jahren noch ein neuer Server aufgestellt und wir hatten 4, nicht zwei, und zwar Server, die zur Primetime um die 2500 Spieler fassten. Bei Warhammer schreien die Leute schon "Yippie" wenn sie eine Meldung von 150 Gegnern an einem Keep haben und selber 100 Leute aufbringen. Ich glaube nicht, dass 2000 andere Spieler das epische PvE in Warhammer genießen oder in 150 Scenarien abhängen in der Zeit.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. März 2010)

Jap genau das ist glaub ich auch bissel ihr Problem. Meine das Spiel ist so aufgebaut, dass in allen Tiers immer aktiv was los ist. Immer neue Leute kommen und alte Twinken. Das eben wirkliches jedes Tier belebt ist und damit auch interessant. Das Spiel lebt teilweise nur von Gruppen auf, nur in der Gruppe macht WAR spaß. Wenn man aber schon die Geschlossenen Gruppe rum laufen sieht oder keine richtigen zusammen bekommt, ist es oft eher langweilig. Wenn man dann noch in den Gruppen, die Weichlinge findet, die net mal einen ordentlichen Feind vertragen, taja dann ist es schon schade.
Die Planung hat es damals versaut und jetzt müssen es die restlichen Leute ausbaden. Aber auch sie fahren leider nicht zwingend den richtigen Kurs. Das mit den Items und der Wirtschaft, hört sich für mich nach dem falschen Kurs an. Denn gerade das hat ja für einige WAR noch etwas ausgemacht. Aber Erfolg hatten sich die Leute mehr erhoft. Das ist eben genau der Punkt. Vorbei ist es ja eh erst, wenn die Stecker gezogen werden. Aber an sich, ist es eben nicht der Erfolg geworden, denn Mythic erwartet hatte. Meine die haben echt erwartet, dass WAR so viel Leute anzieht, dass alle Server immer belebt sind. Aber die Lage mit den Servern kann man auch GOA zuschieben, die haben das ja mit verantwortet.

Das Prob es gab eben keinen wirklichen Plan am Anfang. Server gingen on und jeder konnte zocken was er wollte. Keine Fraktions Beschränkung und auch keine echte Überwachung von Seiten der Betreiber. Ein "Es wird sich schon einregeln" ist halt ne Falsche Einstellung. Jetzt hat es sich bissel eingeregelt, aber jetzt ist ja auch bissel Zeit vergangen und auch viele Leute =). Mein wenn sie mit der derzeitigen Zahl gerechnet haben, dann ja haben sie ein Erfolg. Wenn nicht dann nicht und ich finde auch Entlassungen und Chefwechsel, ist ein Zeichen das da was Faul ist und nicht einer, dass es Wirtschaftliche Lage von EA nicht zulässt. Da muss sich Mythic einiges geleistet haben und Mythic ist denk ich auch net billig, als Entwickler von DAoC kann man schon bissel Geld verlangen. Nur nach WAR können einige nicht mehr so viel Geld für ihre Arbeit verlangen ^^.

Aber ja man staunt eben über kleine Entwickler Buden ohne Namen. Die eigentlich Vergleichbare ARbeit wie Mythic geleistet haben und das mit teilweise weniger Budge und Leuten. Also da muss schon einiges Schief gegangen sein. Das Problem ist, die kleinen Buden haben länger gebraucht bis zur Beta. Mythic hat es ja in recht Kurzer Zeit gemacht und genau das war auch ihr Fehler. Lieber mehr Planen und schneller sein, als fast keine Zeit Planen und dann ewig mit NDA zögern und ewig mit Close Beta zögern und Projekte nicht fertig machen, aber einbinden oder nur rein werfen, damit sie drin sind etc. Das ist oft ein Fehler.
Ja Eve ist kein Flop, nicht für den Betreiber. Darkfall ist an sich auch kein Flop, ist aber denk ich auch nie groß geplant wurden. HDRO ist an sich auch keiner, genau so wenig wie Runes of Magic. Selbst Guild Wars 1 ist kein Flop und immernoch aktiv, dass Game ist fast so alt wie WOW und hat für diese Zeit schon sehr gute Strukturen und Ideen. AoC ist an sich auch kein so großer Flop geworden, wie man Anfangs doch gedacht hätte. Die haben sich erholt und gut stabilisiert. Also man sieht, andere Buden können auch Entwickeln und bringen vieles, was Mythic nicht wirklich gebracht hat. Mythic hat eben mit einem deutlich größeren Interesse gerechnet. Nach dem Motto "Wir sind Mythic, wir haben Ahung von RVR, wir haben das RVR erschaffen und Kritik nehmen wir hin, aber ändern nichts, solange die Kritik nicht vernichtend ist.". Die Probleme die WAR einige Zeitlang hatte und noch jetzt hat, wurden damals schon kritisiert. 

Deswegen WAR ist schon nicht so völliger Flop, aber er ist es in Augen von EA und Mythic. Die haben deutlich mehr erwartet von ihrem Produkt. Meine bei der Warhammer Lore kann man deutlich mehr Kunden erwarten, als bei einer eigenen Lore. Das ist einfach so. Nur muss man natürlich die Lore auch umsetzen etc.


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2010)

"Jap genau das ist glaub ich auch bissel ihr Problem. Meine das Spiel ist so aufgebaut, dass in allen Tiers immer aktiv was los ist. Immer neue Leute kommen und alte Twinken. Das eben wirkliches jedes Tier belebt ist und damit auch interessant. Das Spiel lebt teilweise nur von Gruppen auf, nur in der Gruppe macht WAR spaß. Wenn man aber schon die Geschlossenen Gruppe rum laufen sieht oder keine richtigen zusammen bekommt, ist es oft eher langweilig. Wenn man dann noch in den Gruppen, die Weichlinge findet, die net mal einen ordentlichen Feind vertragen, taja dann ist es schon schade."

Zeig mir ein MMO, bei dem man in jedem Levelbereich viele Spieler trifft und alle Spieler mit Jedem zusammenspielen? WAR ist da, dank offenem Gruppensystem usw schon sehr entlastend, Gruppenquests gibts bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen auch keine.


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2010)

@ Pymonte 

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich denke auch, dass die Zukunft von MMOs so aussehen wird, dass man die Levelphase auch als Soloerlebnis so interessant gestaltet, wie man das von Single Player RPGs kennt (coolere Storyline, cutscenes, vertonte Quests usw.). Gleichzeitig schließt das nicht aus, dass man nicht auch anfangs in Gruppen hochleveln kann, wenn das Spiel neu ist. So hat man später nicht das Problem, dass Neueinsteiger "alleine" dastehen.


----------



## Sethek (26. März 2010)

Mit Warhammer Online verbindet mich ja seit alters her (sprich: seit release) eine echte Hassliebe. Eigentlich sollte man meinen, Hass und Liebe, gut gemischt, das wäre genau das richtige für das düster angehauchte Fantasy-Spektakel, aber leider ist dem nicht so.

Die Entscheidungen, die Mythic verbrochen hat (wobei ich hier einfach mal annehme, dass sie von Mythic getroffen wurden, es könnte aber auch ein x-beliebiger EA-Anzugträger gewesen sein, vollkommen unerheblich), haben mir das Spiel auf Dauer verleidet. Damit keine dumpf-pauschale Kritik im Stile diverser fanboy-trollposts aus diesem thread draus wird, drösel ich das ganze einfach mal Stück für Stück auf.


Hintergrundschändung
Wieso um Sigmars Willen gibt man eine Stange Geld für einen bereits existierenden Hintergrund aus, wenn man diesen eigentlich gar nicht umzusetzen gedenkt? Und wieso vergreift man sich dann auch noch an einem der ehrwürdigsten (und auch komplexesten) Hintergründe der Fantasy-Szene? Fragen über Fragen...

Zunächst mal: Mythic hatte einen stimmungsvollen, "runden" Hintergrund für DAoC ersonnen. Drei Fraktionen, jede mit ihrer eigenen stringenten Charakteristik, durchaus individuell und von den anderen klar abgegrenzt. Bei Warhammer hingegen wurde das "Gut gegen böse"-Klischee bemüht, und das frecherweise bei einem Hintergrund, der gerade dadurch besticht, dass es objektiv kein Gut und Böse gibt, nur verschiedene Schattierungen von grau. Wie kommt man dazu, beispielsweise Orks und das Chaos in einen Topf zu werfen, gut zu schütteln und dann auch noch einen Schuss Dunkelelfen draufzupacken? Rein hintergrundtechnisch kloppen die Orks sich mit allem und jedem, das liegt nunmal in ihrer Natur und Kultur. Beispiel "Sturm des Chaos" vor ein paar Jahren. Grimgork läuft mit seinen Jungs aufs Schlachtfeld, kloppt sich durch die kaiserlichen Truppen bis zum Zweikampf, wo grad Archaon, der Chaosgeneral, den ?wiedergeborenen Sigmar? Valten niedergestreckt hat, dotzt Valten sanft eine aufs Haupt, vertrimmt Archaon, posiert, damit auch jeder sieht, dass er "da härtästä" ist und zieht mitten in der Schlacht wieder ab. DAS sind WFB-Orks, keine tumben Söldner, die irgendwie auf Seiten einer fiktiven bösen Macht stehen würden. Ja, Malekith und Gedankenkontrolle. Blahblubb. Deus ex machina vom feinsten.
Dunkelelfen und das Chaos? Jaha, die olle Morathi hat nen Slaaneshkult ins Leben gerufen. Den findet man in Naggarythe aber ganz besonders untoll, und die Khainiten murksen Slaanesh-Heinzel gerne mal diskussionslos ab. Khaine mag das Slaaneshgehopse nämlich gar nicht gern. Klar sind Dunkelelfen sicher keine Freunde des Imperiums, der Zwerge oder der Hochelfen, aber eben *genausowenig* Freunde von Orks und Chaoten.

Achja, das Chaos - watt hab ich mich darauf gefreut - verrottende Nurglejünger, die glückselig jauchzend die Sterblichen mit Väterchen Nurgles ausgewählten Geschenken bedenken, vollkommen abgedrehte Sozioopathen mit Schädelfetisch, dekadente Lustgreise mit Hang zu Exzessen und sinistre Intriganten - und was kriegen wir? "Das Imperium kehrt zurück". Straff durchorganisiert, Tzeentch regiert, die anderen Chaosgötter sind Gegner und Randerscheinungen, und als Krönung kriegt man einen farblosen Eigenbau-Chaosgeneral ohne Persönlichkeit als Obermufti vor die Nase gesetzt. Welcher Teufel hat hier die Designer geritten, das Chaos zu beschränken? Ja, liebe Mystic-Jungs und Mädels, die Lizenz die ihr für teuer Geld erstanden habt beinhaltet da so einen Kunstgriff, der sich "ungeteiltes Chaos" nennt. Das vereint die 4 "Glaubensrichtungen", auch wenn sie sich untereinander nicht unbedingt grün sind. Und, man höre und staune, 4 Chaosgötter, 4 Klassen pro "Volk", was hätte man denn da wohl machen können, hm? Aber nein, Tzeentch muss es sein, das spart Areit bei der Kreativabteilung. Da machts auch nichts, dass man urplötzlich einen Zeloten ins Feld schickt, der mit der "Warhammer-lore" genau gar nix zu tun hat, und einen "Tzeentchmagus" in _ROBEN_. (Übrigens, am Rande, zur Tzeentchmagie: Die ist definitiv weitaus destruktiver als die dunkle Magie jeder Zauberin, sie ist halt extrem unberechenbar. Aber Bämmäge, wie man neu-MMOisch so schön sagt, hat sie mehr. Und wirken tut sie doch recht direkt und brutal - wie kommt man bei DEN Typen, die die Tzeentchmagi in Warhammer eigentlich sind, auf ne DoT-Klasse mit Stoff? Ich mutmaße mal frech - "Och nö, so viel zu lesen...warte mal, WoW hat doch so großen Erfolg...die Tzeentchhexer sind bestimmt auch nicht viel anders als die Warlocks da, oder?" "Dämonen? Check. Stoff? Check. DoTs? Check." "Aber das merken die doch, wenn wir das einfach kopieren!" "Ne, die Dämonen machen wir stationär, und der Kerl surft auf ner Scheibe, die ein Dämon ist." "Genial!"

Überhaupt merkt man hier krampfhaftes Bemühen, das ultra-einfach-Schema des Marktführers zu kopieren - 2 Fraktionen. Auf die Idee kann man beim Warhammer-Hintergrund nur kommen, wenn man versucht, das Erfolgsrezept von WoW gnadenlos abzukupfern.

Weitere Entgleisungen? Erzmagier kontra Feuerzauberer. Aaaalso, die Hochelfen in Gestalt des ollen Teclis haben damals den Menschen das Zauberhandwerk beigebracht. Die 8 Schulen der Magie, die es im Imperium gibt, die kennen die Hochelfen auch. Nur würde ein Erzmagier der Hochelfen sich nicht auf eine beschränken, sondern eben alle studieren und je nach Bedarf und Situation sich seine Zauber aus der jeweils passenden Schule auswählen. Dazu haben sie noch ihre eigene weisse Magie. So ein Erzmagier bläst einen Feuerhumpel aus Altdorf zu Konfetti, wenn er Aqshy, den Wind des Feuers anruft - die können das mindestens ebenso gut. Überhaupt ist die weisse Magie keine "Priestermagie light", wenn man nen Heiler will, sucht man sich nen Magier mit der Lehre des Lebens, und nicht diesen verquasten Mix aus Licht- und weisser Magie, den die Warhammer-online-Legolasse auf dem Kasten haben.

Was bleibt? Kreativer, markanter Hintergrund voller Charakter geht durch eine Mühle aus ungebremster Kopierfreude und mangelnder Kreativität und raus kommt Genre-Einheitsbrei, für den man keine Warhammerlizenz gebraucht hätte - einfach alles in zufällige, wohlklingende Namen umbenennen, und man hat ein 08/15-fantasy-setting.
Die RvR-Lüge
Woher der Mythos der riesigen RvR-Fangemeinde kommt, lässt sich nur erraten. Ich persönlich bin der Auffassung, der Irrglaube, es würde eine tatsächlich breite Masse der potentiellen MMO-Spielerschaft geben, resultiert aus der relativen "Lautstärke" dieser Gruppe. Schon in DAoC war beileibe nicht jeder Spieler im RvR aktiv oder daran interessiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich wage sogar frech zu behaupten, dass der Löwenanteil der damaligen DAoC-Zocker sich nicht groß ums RvR gekümmert haben. Nur gabs damals halt auch keine großartigen PvE-Alternativen, die so wahnsinnig mehr Qualität geboten hätten. Heute siehts aber anders aus. Kein PvP-fokussiertes MMO der heutigen Zeit hat meines Wissens atemberaubend viele Spieler. PvE-fokussierte MMOs hingegen schon.
Wo lag also der Mythic-Trugschluss? Ganz einfach: PvP-fokussiert und mainstream passen nicht zusammen. Entweder, man hätte von vornherein mit Nischenproduktanspruch rangehen müssen, oder aber man hätte sich der Herausforderng stellen müssen, PvE und PvP als harmonisches Ganzes organisch ins SPiel zu integrieren. Einfach wäre das sicher nicht gewesen, aber für die Zielsetzung "bahnbrechender kommerzieller Erfolg mit RvR-Fokussiertheit" schlicht unabdingbar. Dem PvE-Teil in WAR merkt man aber allerortens an, dass er nur die zweite Geige spielt und "einfach mal so" draufgeklatscht wurde. Auf Dauer hält der weder RvR-uninteressierte oder -Teilinteressierte bei der Stange noch dem Vergleich mit der PvE-Konkurrenz stand. Führt uns dann gleich zum nächsten Problem, nämlich
Die Einteilung der Gebiete
Hier wirds in meinen Augen vollends schimmlig in der Planung - das System mit den "Tiers" hat nie funktioniert und wirds wohl auch nie. In jedem MMO, das ich kenne, gibts ein Problem mit der Kluft zwischen hochstufigen Charakteren und Einsteigern. Hier hat Mythic aus was für Gründen auch immer das Problem nicht behoben sondern es sogar auf die Spitze getrieben. Dass es NIEMALS genug twinker geben wird, um zufriedenstellendes RvR zu gewährleisten, wie das bei launch in den unteren Regionen der Fall war, das muss ein Blinder mit Krückstock sehen. Doch anstatt ein System auszuknobeln, daß Spieler mit unterschiedlichen Charakterstufen gemeinsam kämpfen lässt und so für Daueraction sorgt, verdammt man "Joe Newbie" zur Einsamkeit auf Dauer. Der soll - wie in vielen anderen MMOs - "erstmal leveln, dann gehen auch Szenarien auf bzw Burgbelagerungen zusammen". Kennen wir ja - aber in WAR ist das was man in dem Fall notgedrungen macht, nämlich NSCs zu vertrimmen, halt nur liebloses Beiwerk. Auch in den entvölkerten niedrigstufigen Gebieten liegt der Fokus auf dem RvR. Nur fällt das halt idR wegen Teilnehmermangel aus. 

Auf persönlicher Ebene finde ich die starre Einteilung der Gebiete in "Kriegsverlauf nach level" furchtbar starr. Im Gegensatz zu anderen MMOs fühle ich mich da nicht eine Welt durchstreifen sondern absolviere gefühlt die verschiedenen Level eines shooters - schlimmer Atmosphäre-Killer, aber der Punkt ist sicher geschmackssache. 

Der Aspekt "ungenpgende Beachtung der Charakterstufenbiographie auf den Servern führt zum nächsten WAR-Problem, als da wäre:
"414". Einfach nur kurz und knackig. Ich hätte auch GOA schreiben können. Ich habe ein System, daß überhaupt - wenn es denn funktioniert - nur dann funktionieren KANN, wenn ich viele Spieler habe. Ergo: Ich muß alles daransetzen, die Kunden, die das SPiel gekauft haben, auch zu binden. Was macht Mythic? Erstmal wird ein bugverseuchtes Produkt völlig überhastet auf den Markt geworfen - ja, überhastet, denn wer hier lobpreist, um wie viel besser jetzt die performance ist, der gesteht ja indirekt zu, dass sie zu release einfach grottenschlecht war - sowohl in Bezug auf Ressourcenausnutzung als auch Stabilität und Kompatibilität. Und, nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und zu gewährleisten, dass auch ja genügend Spieler wieder abwandern, beauftragt man GOA mit der Serverwartung, damit man einen Partner hat, der Erfahrung im Verscheuchen von Spielern hat. 414, in Ewigkeit, Amen.
Wird WAR sterben? Vermutlich nicht. Ich hoffe es für die Fangemeinde jedenfalls nicht. Aber wird es je (wieder) ein "großes MMO" werden? Nein, es wird auf Dauer ein Nischenprodukt bleiben. Und, ganz im Vertrauen - das hat es auch verdient. Leider.


----------



## Thug (26. März 2010)

So, der client ist gesaugt, jetzt gehts ans installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ging echt flott der download muss ich sagen, alle achtung!
Dann werden wir mal schauen welchen Server wir mit meiner anwesenheit nerven  *hrhr*
Auf jeden fall spiel ich diesmal ordnung, nen zwerg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. März 2010)

Ähm Pymonte schonmal an ein anderes Konzept gedacht? Ohne Level oder wo Level nur ne Art Faktor sind. Die Startzonen bei Guild Wars sind immer belebt und man findet immer Leute, im späteren Level gibt es nur wenige Orte wo selten jemand ist. Sonst findet man immer Gruppen. Für die Missis eigentlich so gut wie immer jemand. Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Systemen, bietet WAR keine Möglichkeit alleine was zu erleben. Also Mission, Storylines wo was passiert. Dinge die man eben einfach so nebenbei machen kann. Das einzige ist neben Player Kill, einfach Mobs killen. Die Quests sind 0815, da gibt es fast nur killquest, selten ausnahmen die dadurch aber nicht auffallen. Die PQs sind mit Step1 solobar, also perfekter Ort zum Leveln. Step 2 eher seltern und Step 3 schon sehr selten. Offen Gruppen gibt es, man kann sie aber geschlossen machen und damit sind offene Gruppen Sinnlos. Einige machen sie nicht zur WB, und somit nur 6 Leute und fertig. Also das Gruppensystem ist nicht so locker und offen, wie es Mythic mal beschrieben hat. Es ist wie bei anderen MMOs, nur dass man sich als offene Gruppe eintragen kann und sich anzeigen lassen kann. Wenn man voll ist, wird man net mehr angezeigt. Egal ob 6 Mann oder 24, voll ist voll für eine Gruppe und weg ist man. Man macht sich geschlossen und fertig, dann levelt man eben mit seinen Freunden oder Gilden Mages usw.

Bei WAR ist das Tier System eine enorm einschränkend. Es gibt Geographisch auch 0 Gefühl für die Warhammerwelt. Es ist einfach so, dass es die Lakes abschneidet, die PQs dann so langweilig macht. Da hat man dann mal einen 40er für die PQ ... super. 

Nein schnelles Level, so schnell wie möglich. WOW hat da viel gemacht, auch wenn es natürlich nicht top ist. Aber Cata wird die alte Welt auch anpassen. Guild Wars geht enorm schnell zu leveln und Aoin hat enorm viele Quests, auch wenn man dort recht langsam levelt. Reise Wege sind da genau so wichtig, wie Reise Luxus. Wenn ich fürs Questen 3 mal in die selbe Ecke muss, aber das in Folge ist es nervig. Wenn ich von 3 questgebern, unterschiedliche Gründe bekomme dort hin zu gehen und dann noch eine PQ dort am Start ist, ist dsas geschickt. Aber bei WAR ist sowas selten der Fall. Oft wird man Kreuz der Quere geschickt, die Folge quest schickt ein wieder wo anders hin oder zum selben Ort etc. Die Questhubs sind oft nicht stark ausgebaut Reisen ist dank Instant Dismounten ja ne nervige Sache. Jeder low Mob dismountet einen. Das ist und bleibt naja. 

Nein ohne Level wäre eine Lösung gewesen. oder nur 2 Tiers. T1 als Startzone und T2-T4 dann als ein Level Gebiet. Also nur 20 Level oder 10 machen oder sowas in der Richtung. Durch den RVR Rang kann man ja genug liefern, wo es doch noch potenzial fürs farmer Herz gibt. Meine Guild Wars 2 will die Level Grenze ja leider anheben, traue ihn dort aber zu das Level einfach interessanter zu gestalten und ich hab auch net immer Bock, jedes mal ne Gruppe zu suchen, jedes mal Leut zusammen zu trommeln. Man will auch mal einfach relaxt ne Story erzählt bekommen und diese Miterleben. Meine ein zweiter oder drittet findet sich oft. Wenn man dann zwei Heiler hat, egal oder keinen. Aber nicht diesen Heiler zwang für einige Digne. Die Mobs sind nicht stark oder besonders Geschickt. Nur einfach mehr HP und mehr DPS. 

Das Leveln ist bei WAR nur bis zu einem Gewissen Punkt schnell dat ist ca. Level 20. Bis dahin levelt man gut mit allen Möglichkeiten. Man kommt mit RR gut nach, wenn man auch mal RVR Geht. Kommt mit Questen gut hin, hat immer mal wieder was. GEgen Ende wird das aber weniger. Immer mehr kämpft man dann eigentlich Gegen besondere Mobs, da man so auch Bucheinträge bekommt, zusatz XP für Steps von PQs etc. Die Idealsten Mobs sind PQ Mobs, mit Quest und Killcollector. Das ist perfekt. Auch Mobs die man Plündern kann sind ideal, für die, die es können eben. Also sowas macht man dann. Denn so levelt man effektiv. Dazu im SC sich anmelden und das mal gelegentlich besuchen. Open RVR aber nur wenn genug Leute da sind.


----------



## Pymonte (26. März 2010)

WAR hat aber nunmal dieses System. Und es ist nicht anders als das von HdRO, Aion, RoM oder WoW. Daher sehe ich das Problem auch nicht. man kann locker Solo von 1-40 kommen, habe ich auch geschafft. Bis lvl 20 ist jeder erstmal in einer Gilde. Danach hat man entweder was oder man sollte sich langsam mal umschauen.

Ich mag die 40 Level, man sieht den Fortschritt des Charakters und auch die Quests zeigen das von der Story (vom einfachen "Bring mir den Hammer und Hilf den Milizionären" zu "Besiege den Wächter der Ebenholz-Wacht und Entarne die Unvermeidliche Stadt"). Weiß auch gar nicht, warum du bei jedem Fitzelchen veruscht WAR einen Strick draus zu drehen. Geh einfach, lass WAR endlich hinter dir und spiele, was immer dir beliebt. Aber mach hier nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst.

Vor allem, da du eh immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau forderst. Tolle Story, die sich durchs Spiel zieht, dabei kein Level und noch Simulations (Sandbox) Modus, ausgeglichenes RvR, ohne Items usw.

Im Endeffekt würden das 5 Spieler spielen, 3 würden es nicht durchhalten und der Vorletzte stirbt, weil er sein RL vernachlässigt. Wenn WAR so geworden wäre (also Casual-Hardcore-Story-Sandbox-Spiel), dann wär es a) 2099 released wurden und dann von kaum einem Spieler gespielt wurden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. März 2010)

Nein Sandbox fordere ich nicht von WAR. Ich forder in dem Sinne auch keine Story von War. Aber es gibt Dinge, mit den WAR einfach gepunktet hätte. Es geht eher darum, dass WAR leider nicht wirklich was neues bietet. Andere MMOs haben anderen Fokus und haben dort etwas, was WAR nicht wirklich hat, Innovation. 
Klar Sandbox hätten sie machen können haben sie nicht. Das mit dem LEvel haben sie, aber ihr Tier schränkt ein. Sie haben zwar ein System was den Level nach oben Korregiert, aber nach unten gibt es das System nicht. Meine damit hätten sie auch locker Punkten können. Sie hatten die Warhammer Lore, haben sie nicht genutzt. Meine außer von den Modells her. Die PVE Questline ist wirklich Leblos gemacht wurden. Die PQs starten mit Mob Kill, also nicht mit Triggern oder spezielen Typen anlabbern, einfach mal mit sich einer Kolone anschließen. Sondern einfach nur damit, Mobs zu hacken. Ihr Kampfsystem ist das aus DAoC und WOW, halt nicht wirklich was neues. Meine das ist ihr Problem. Wenn ich da so Darkfall, AoC, HDRO sehe, finde ich dort überall Potenzial. HDRO ist sehr stark PVE und Rollenspiel lastig, hübsche Welt und das alles. AoC ist auch recht düster, sehr stark Level lasstig was dort bissel stört (gerade weil es dort überall PVP gibt), aber aktiveres Kampfsystem und sehr schöne Grafik. Darkfall fängt sehr klein an, aber baut sich Geschickter auf. Erweitert auch so, dass sie darauf aufbauen. Also da ist bei WAR einiges schief gelaufen. WAR hat auch sein Potenzial, sie sollten es nutzen und nicht noch Item Abhängiger und Farmabhängiger machen. Sondern deutlich mehr auf Gelegenheit aufbauen. 
Wenn es kein die Hauptstadt Brennt und ihr habt Verloren gibt, dann wenigsten Quests und Ereignisse für die Zeit vor der Zerstörung und dannach, bis zum Reset. Eben Dinge, die so wirken als würde man daran teilhaben. Aber die ganzen Questlines sind alle so normal. Töte die Typen etc. Bei den Hochelfen wirkt es, als wäre ihre Armee Unfähig Ultuhan zu verteidigen. Klar wurde ein Teil ihrer Armee abgezogen, aber dennoch kommen die Dunkelelfen nicht nur mit zwei Häusern an und erobern ganz ohne Drachen und Hydren, mal fix alle Tore die ins innere Königreich führen. Vorallem man kann nicht dabei sein? Warum nicht Rückblickende Quests, die einen halt so in eine Art Vision schicken und dort den Angriff zeigen und den Verrat. Das man dann auf dieser Spur einen Slaaneshkult aufdeckt, denn es seit Tausenden Jahr ja nicht mehr gibt auf Ultuhan. Das wäre cool, aber so wirkt es eher. Als würden die Hochelfen von den Dunkelfen brutals überrant. Als wären Hochelfen unelitär und unfähig, ihr Land zu Verteidigen, gegen eine Elitesuper Armee. Die ohne Probleme im Inneren Königreich Festungen aufbau, Schiffe hoch zieht und dann natürlich ein Ork Clan mit nimmt und eine Chaoskult. 

Das was man doch fordern kann, ist an sich so ein Geschlossenes System. Questreihen, die mehr sind als nur Questtext und Mob killen. Oft erzählen sie im Questtext recht interessante Dinge, gerade im Zwergengebiet ( für das sie mehr Zeit hatten), merkt man das gut. Die Quest sind durchdachter und das Kämpfen dort wirkt so, als würde man mit machen. Also diesen Kampfverlauf mit machen. Mal sind Orks vorn, mal die Zwerge und mal beide gleich auf. Das passt so, aber bei den Hochelfen ist es anders. Die Asur völlig überrascht, obwohl die Druchii genau das selbe machen wie bei den Invasionen zufuhr. Laute Seltsame Quests etc. Mitten im Nirgendwo stehen Elite Soldaten der Hochelfen, vor einer Villa die von Dunkeelfen belagert wird und geben einem ne Quest, wo man die killen muss? Bitte was den dat. Wozu sind die denn da? Das wirkt nicht.
Bei HDRO sind die Questhubs oft geschickter gewählt und wenn wer rum steht, hat es ein Grund. Späher, Verwundet etc. Auch bei den Zwergen gibt es solche Typen, die sind aber Verwundet und wollen Rache. Dsa passt einfacher eher. 

Es fehlt dieses moderne eben. Klar Sandbox ist es nicht geworden, schade an sich. Level mag gut sein, aber es darf gerade im PVP Nicht einschränken. Sie haben ja auch gute Ideen, nur nutzen sie diese nicht. Sie nutzen nicht das Potenzial, wsa sie eigentlich haben. Das ist was mich stört an WAR, das ist was ich so entäuschten finde von Mythic. Das sie mit ihrem Namen und ihrer Erfahrung, nichts erreicht haben für diesen Namen. Ihre Leistung ist wirklich nicht berauschend, wenn man sieht was sie mit DAoC geschaffen haben. Die Völker passen cool, die Welt ist ganz nett, die Klassen sind teilweise stilisch usw. Ob nun alles toll dort ist und war, ist ja egal. Nur haben sie diese Erfahrung nicht genutzt. Warhammer bietet so viel Möglichkeiten es umzusetzen und sie wählen diese, wo Warhammer eigentlich garnicht nötig gewesen wäre. Die hätten diese Lore garnicht gebraucht. 

Mag sein das es für dich wie eine Beleidigte Leberwurst klingt. Aber ich finde, von Mythic kann man mehr erwarten als einfaches kopieren von DAoC und nicht mal die wirklich wichtigen Dinge davon zu übernehmen. Meine man kann doch was erwarten, wenn selbst das so schlechte schwache Lore Lose PVE Grind WOW, PVP bietet für einige und die damit zufrieden sind und bei WAR hat man es sich auf die Fahne geschrieben, aber es wird immernoch kritisiert. Was Endcontent angeht.

Wenn sie wirklich im Endcontent etwsa änder, etwas tiefgreifendes und nicht im unwichtigen Wirtschaftssystem, was eh nichts am PVP ändert. Meine solange man nicht wie Sandbox eine WElt bauen muss, ist Wirtschaft ja nur gut damit Geld fließt und man Geld braucht. Aber das brauch man in WAR nicht ,vorallem nicht wenn Wirtschaft nur auf Items aufbaut, die man braucht. Damit fließt kein Geld, Geld fließt auch in Luxus und ohne Luxus und Dinge, mit dem man Status zeigt ... fließt irgendwann wieder kein Geld. Diese Energie sollten sie lieber in das PVP stekcne, in dass RVR und mehr liefern als SC streichen und ein Pool bauen. Vielleicht paar SC umbauen und liefern und zeigen. Vielleicht auch experimentieren, wozu haben sie die PTRs? Man kann doch auch mal Blindschuss machen. Nach dem Motto wir haben ne Idee, schaut sie euch an. Jetzt kann man ja Fragen stellen, zur Hauptstadtbelagerung. Ich meine das ist zwar gut, aber dass Problem besteht nicht erst seit letzten Freitag oder Mittwoch. Das wirkt, als hätten sie sich nie Gedanken über das gemacht, was sie eigentlich wollen. Als hätten sie nie gedacht, dass ihr Spiel nicht ankommt. Das ihr Konzept nicht aufgeht und nicht wirklich das ist, was die Spieler wollten.
Denn im PVP machen die Spieler ihren Content. Das ist Prinzip PVP, natürlich muss man hier beiden Harcore Gamern und Softcore was bieten. Aber man kann dies niemals über Items lösen. Das ist kein Dauerburner. PVP lebt durch sich selbst, da muss halt Abwechslungs her. In Form von Quest die sich an die Kontrolle des Gebietes anpassen, Single/Gruppenquestreihen bei dennen was passiert. Das sind alles Dinge, mit denn man Punkten kann. Aber Mythic hat eben viel gewollt und nichts davon gezielt oder gestärkt umgesetzt.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (28. März 2010)

WAR ist schon längst gestorben. Da muss der Kadaver auch dann endlich unter die Erde. Nur weil 100 Leute in Deutschland weiter WAR spielen wollen, wird nun EA WAR nicht weiter betreiben. Da wären sie auch ganz schön dumm. 

Besser das gescheiterte WAR Universum unteregehn lassen und was anderes spielen.

EA hat sich schon längst von WAR verabschiedet und das unfähige Myth Team zum Glück zerschlagen. Jeder Euro der noch dahinfließt wird in die Entwicklung von anderen Produkten gesteckt. Warum also WAR nicht endlich begraben.


----------



## Churchak (28. März 2010)

na login probs und deinen süchtelfrust nun mal fix im forum abladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (28. März 2010)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> WAR ist schon längst gestorben. Da muss der Kadaver auch dann endlich unter die Erde. Nur weil 100 Leute in Deutschland weiter WAR spielen wollen, wird nun EA WAR nicht weiter betreiben. Da wären sie auch ganz schön dumm.
> 
> Besser das gescheiterte WAR Universum unteregehn lassen und was anderes spielen.
> 
> EA hat sich schon längst von WAR verabschiedet und das unfähige Myth Team zum Glück zerschlagen. Jeder Euro der noch dahinfließt wird in die Entwicklung von anderen Produkten gesteckt. Warum also WAR nicht endlich begraben.



Weil sie dich gern weiterquälen. Und bevor du nicht unter der Erde liegst, wird WAR nicht unter der Erde liegen. Selbst wenn es keiner mehr spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. April 2010)

Irgendwie hat sich an dem hin und hergeflame hier kaum was geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (6. April 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat sich an dem hin und hergeflame hier kaum was geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch wirklich sinnvolle Beiträge sind gesunken um sagen wir 15 %, aber es ist ja nicht schlimm immerhin sieht man ja genau wie früher die üblichen Verdächtigen Ja- und Nein-Sager.
Aber es ist ja auch gut so, es ist einfach nur wieder der Beweiß das die Community aller Mmos sich einfach nur noch mit gegenseitiger Flamerei und dergleichen begnügen kann.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. April 2010)

Ich habe zweimal probiert im März, aber dieser gewisse Funke will einfach nicht überspringen. WAR fehlt halt doch das gewisse Etwas, das z.B. WoW oder LotRO hat.


----------



## Le&#39;Beef (6. April 2010)

Hab WAR erst vor paar tagen angefangen...

Also "Tot" ist ja was anderes ^^ Drakenwald ist echt gut gefüllt!

PvP mäßig ist teilweise echt die Hölle los. Klar werden viele die Testversion auschecken, aber da ich schon vom Anfangsgebiet weg bin (Tester dürfen nur dieses Gebiet spielen) geht trotzdem die Post ab.

Wer auf spannendes PvP-Gemetzel steht, kann mal nen Blick wagen. Immerhin ist die Testversion unbegrenzt, und Anschaffungskosten fallen mittlerweile auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße


----------



## Casp (6. April 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich habe zweimal probiert im März, aber dieser gewisse Funke will einfach nicht überspringen. WAR fehlt halt doch das gewisse Etwas, das z.B. WoW oder LotRO hat.



Weil bei dir der gewisse Funke nicht überspringen will, fehlt WAR also das gewisse Etwas?
Geheiligt seist du, Maß aller Dinge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. April 2010)

Doch Warhammer bietet neue Dinge z.B PQs,Wälzer (sogar vor WoW!) und Trophäen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + geile Klassen


----------

